# 189 Invitations: May 2020



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

All eyes on the next round now.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> All eyes on the next round now.


Amen to that!


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

anuragkhetan said:


> Amen to that!


Fingers crossed! Although I am not too hopeful with only 85 points (lodged in October). Hopefully nice big round to get through all the 90s!!


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Lolly21 said:


> anuragkhetan said:
> 
> 
> > Amen to that!
> ...


I’m not so hopeful for may and june rounds . I think it's the same situation every year at this time - two months to financial year end always see low invites... It should bounce back in July.. Though not sure how Coronavirus situation is influencing DHA’s decisions.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Vast majority of 189 visa applicants are onshore. I dont think there is any difficulty to keep granting visas and issuing invitations. 

If the department gets clear ceiling( with increase number of 189 places) from government cabinet for next fy, we may see increase in invitations in next round. Also, the number of virus cases in Australia are significantly decreasing.

Further, there may be few other factors that may have resulted in very low 189 round. One could be the processing of incredibly higher number of visa extensions of people with no further stay.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

To keep economy afloat, healthy number of invitation is required. For instance, inviting 2000+ applicants result in over $8 million (AUD) revenue to the department. These 2000 applicants pay money to their agents as well ( $2500 in average). Thus, economically, it is not a wise decision to slow the invitation round, but it is wise if they pick onshore applicants for visa grant and hold offshore until the situation improves.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> To keep economy afloat, healthy number of invitation is required. For instance, inviting 2000+ applicants result in over $8 million (AUD) revenue to the department. These 2000 applicants pay money to their agents as well ( $2500 in average). Thus, economically, it is not a wise decision to slow the invitation round, but it is wise if they pick onshore applicants for visa grant and hold offshore until the situation improves.


8m $ is chicken feed
Do you know the cost of the person to the government by way of free health and other eligibility is 100 times more 

As it is quite a big chunk of the skilled migrants end up driving uber which now is not an option

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> 8m $ is chicken feed
> Do you know the cost of the person to the government by way of free health and other eligibility is 100 times more
> 
> As it is quite a big chunk of the skilled migrants end up driving uber which now is not an option
> ...


 That's my view point NB. You can have your view too. Your comments look attacking. Thanks anyway.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree. Although NB provide good information but the tone is mostly attacking or taunting.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> That's my view point NB. You can have your view too. Your comments look attacking. Thanks anyway.


What is attacking ?
Just showing you the true facts ?
Have I made any personal attack on you ?
I have given you my side if the facts 
I have to agree with everything any member writes other wise I am attacking them ?
If you feel so, you can add me to your ignore list as I am doing, so that we don’t have to read each other’s posts

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> What is attacking ?
> Just showing you the true facts ?
> Have I made any personal attack on you ?
> I have given you my side if the facts
> ...


Relax buddy!!! Everyone is in Panic situation. I know what you are doing for this group and so does everyone else  Cheers- Stay Safe and Stay Home!!!


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> 8m $ is chicken feed
> 
> Do you know the cost of the person to the government by way of free health and other eligibility is 100 times more
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with you on this one. 

8m is chicken feed but if immigration costs more than what it's worth, why does Australia have a migration program.

It is true that skilled people work as uber drivers and they don't utilise their full potential. Still, the government thinks it's worth doing. There must be a reason for it. Otherwise they would have closed the migration program already. They must have compared the benifits and the losses and come to the conclusion that it is still good for the economy. Another point being, if they think immigration costs a lot of money, why are they taking in refugees. Obviously they cost a lot more than skilled immigrants (I don't have a problem with refugees by the way, just making a point).
I think the idea of using economic reasoning as indicators for migration is wrong.

Also, it is quite evident that their decision to reduce the number of invites and introduce the new regional visa was a failure. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## I.Bina (Apr 12, 2020)

*189 Invitation*

Hi everyone, i'm new to this group and would like to have an insight for EOI for Accountant General
Initial EOI submitted on 05.03.18 for 189 with 75 points, updated EOI in August 2019 with 5 points and updated again in Nov 2019 with another 10 points.
As at NOV 2019 189 = 90 points and 190 = 95 points.

However, my EOI expired in March 2020 and i created a new EOI in March 2020 itself.

By the look of things, is there any chance of having EOI approval for Accountant General based on the new EOI or the wait will be long again? 
ray2:ray2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one.
> 
> 8m is chicken feed but if immigration costs more than what it's worth, why does Australia have a migration program.
> 
> ...


The government makes money only when the migrants are employed in the job that they applied for..that’s high paying jobs
That’s when they pay taxes , buy property and increase overall consumption

In these difficult times when there is lay offs everywhere, why will the government add to the numbers of unemployed and pay for their welfare, education and medicals

There are 2 sides of every coin and each person sees it based on which side he is 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> The government makes money only when the migrants are employed in the job that they applied for..that’s high paying jobs
> That’s when they pay taxes , buy property and increase overall consumption
> 
> In these difficult times when there is lay offs everywhere, why will the government add to the numbers of unemployed and pay for their welfare, education and medicals
> ...


You just keep making the same point over and over again. That immigrats only make the government money when they pay taxes, buy property and so on. 

You failed to look at any of my points in my above post.
1) if paying taxes and buying property is the only way the government makes money then why do they have refugee visas and other humanitarian visas. They can abolish them altogether under the reasoning that they cost money to implement.
2) why aren't they only granting visas like 189 only after the candidate secures a job in their field, which you call "high paying jobs". If these high paying jobs and taxes are so important to them, they can easily put that clause in.
3) why do they allow people to have dependants attached to visas. For all we know in most cases, dependants are children or spouses that usually don't work and take up money for education and additional money for healthcare.

I can keep going on and on with this. But it is important to note that immigration is not all about paying taxes and buying properties. I fully realise the economy is doing bad. This doesn't mean that they will stop immigration or whatever. It will stagnate. But they need to set themselves up for when things get better. 

And about your comment about people (or me) seeing the side of the coin which applies to them. I don't think I expressed any such view. My reasoning was logical with valid reasons given. And do you mean to say you are so switched on that you just see things as they are and not the various sides of a coin? 


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> You just keep making the same point over and over again. That immigrats only make the government money when they pay taxes, buy property and so on.
> 
> You failed to look at any of my points in my above post.
> 1) if paying taxes and buying property is the only way the government makes money then why do they have refugee visas and other humanitarian visas. They can abolish them altogether under the reasoning that they cost money to implement.
> ...


Refugee and humanitarian visas are part of the international agreements entered into by Australia 

Why do they invite people with high points ? It’s to ensure that well educated and experienced applicants get invited 
Dependent’s are allowed because family is important for a person to work to his full capacity 

I don’t think I will be answering any more on this topic
As far as I am concerned it’s closed

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Refugee and humanitarian visas are part of the international agreements entered into by Australia
> 
> Why do they invite people with high points ? It’s to ensure that well educated and experienced applicants get invited
> Dependent’s are allowed because family is important for a person to work to his full capacity
> ...


Mate. Rather than hopping around and changing the conversation from the statement you made about the govt only making money when you pay taxes and buying property, also learn to accept that there are other sides to the story, Just like you said about the reason behind refugee and dependant visas. I made the whole point to showcase a different side.

As a previous commenter said, you often take great offence when someone doesn't agree with you completely. You are not right all the time nor are you a genius. You are just a guy who knows quite a bit about immigration and makes comments on forums. People come to these forums for knowledge and some help. The fact that you often demean and take a harsh tone with others show your insecurity stemmed from the fear of loosing your so called power. And in regards to you answering any more questions about this topic, who cares about what you think. There was no question to be answered, just a point was being made. You treat the forums like you own it and other people are totally at your mercy when it comes to question being answered.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

I.Bina said:


> Hi everyone, i'm new to this group and would like to have an insight for EOI for Accountant General
> Initial EOI submitted on 05.03.18 for 189 with 75 points, updated EOI in August 2019 with 5 points and updated again in Nov 2019 with another 10 points.
> As at NOV 2019 189 = 90 points and 190 = 95 points.
> 
> ...


Hi I.Bina,

We are in the same boat. I submitted for Accountant as well, sitting on 95 (189) with DOE in July 2019. My migration agent said that I have to wait at least til August 2020 and those having only 90 won't have much chance unless the gov increases the quota by 3 times next FY. 

Can you find a way to increase your points? Hope this helps.


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Any chance for 90 points for non prorata occupation lodged on 19th Feb 2020?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Vicky2020 said:


> Hi I.Bina,
> 
> We are in the same boat. I submitted for Accountant as well, sitting on 95 (189) with DOE in July 2019. My migration agent said that I have to wait at least til August 2020 and those having only 90 won't have much chance unless the gov increases the quota by 3 times next FY.
> 
> Can you find a way to increase your points? Hope this helps.


Hi there,

Do you mind telling your date for the July 2019 DOE ???

Thanks


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ing-international-travel-unlikely-resume.html

Australia unlikely to resume international travel until January 2021 atleast.

Activate your back up plans guys. Looks like 2020-2021 is going to see an even further reduction in invites.


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Will it be difficult for offshore applicants?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ing-international-travel-unlikely-resume.html
> 
> Australia unlikely to resume international travel until January 2021 atleast.
> 
> Activate your back up plans guys. Looks like 2020-2021 is going to see an even further reduction in invites.



DHA already released the planning level for FY 20/21? Is it 160,000 same as current FY?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> DHA already released the planning level for FY 20/21? Is it 160,000 same as current FY?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is generally released mid to end June
Where did you read that it’s already released ?

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

As cutoff point is skyrocketing and accumulating such high points taking years, it's near to impossible to maintain Eoi from getting expired 🙂


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> As cutoff point is skyrocketing and accumulating such high points taking years, it's near to impossible to maintain Eoi from getting expired 🙂


I agree. It is super competitive nowadays


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

I think cut off point won't be dramatically skyrocketing any further, the vast majority of 95/100 pointers have maxed their points, leaving only way to improve their score to further their education or experience, both of which takes a long time. during this time they are likely to lose points for the age. NAATI + PTE are the quickest way to boost the points but 99/100 have these scores if they are 95+, and most of 90s. 
suppose the invitation is further slashed by half for the 2020~21, still 90 pointers will get their invite, long wait it may but they will. even if they put a halt on invitation like kiwi did, still DHA will be inviting by a huge sum once restart, with near zero backlogs, and invitation target they set. but to me, it looks like the situation isn't very hopeful for 85 pointers at this stage unfortunately. so i guess it is a battle between those who reach 90 and those who can't.
160,000 migration target set for the next three years, but will still have to wait and see the allocation for 189, which nobody knows but only guesses. I see a lot of tension is building up even within this forum, this is just my personal thought, i'm not claiming this to be an absolute truth of what is happening and will happen. don't be so attacking and let's be nice to each other. I hope everyone is keeping themselves safe and well during this pandemic.


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

kunsal said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ing-international-travel-unlikely-resume.html
> 
> Australia unlikely to resume international travel until January 2021 atleast.
> 
> Activate your back up plans guys. Looks like 2020-2021 is going to see an even further reduction in invites.


Hope it won't be till Jan 2021, as no where in the video it says so. I wonder how all the airlines, education and tourism industries would cope if the lock down is that lengthy.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> Mate. Rather than hopping around and changing the conversation from the statement you made about the govt only making money when you pay taxes and buying property, also learn to accept that there are other sides to the story, Just like you said about the reason behind refugee and dependant visas. I made the whole point to showcase a different side.
> 
> As a previous commenter said, you often take great offence when someone doesn't agree with you completely. You are not right all the time nor are you a genius. You are just a guy who knows quite a bit about immigration and makes comments on forums. People come to these forums for knowledge and some help. The fact that you often demean and take a harsh tone with others show your insecurity stemmed from the fear of loosing your so called power. And in regards to you answering any more questions about this topic, who cares about what you think. There was no question to be answered, just a point was being made. You treat the forums like you own it and other people are totally at your mercy when it comes to question being answered.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


friends, you will perhaps get better clarity of Australia's motivation for immigration in their own documents. See https://www.aph.gov.au/About_Parlia...liamentary_Library/pubs/BN/1011/AustMigration 
As you will see, its motivation has evolved from the past, and likely will continue evolving as situation changes. Immigration is known to benefit a country economically, but there are evidences of negative impact on local low skilled population with low skilled immigration. With the current trend of high skilled immigrants doing low skilled work, and current job losses due to covid, who knows how it will evolve in the future.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

About 189 invitations (May, June 2020)- 

Light at the end of the tunnel !

I've been tracking the number of Covid-19 cases throughout Australia for the past few weeks. The situation has now improved a lot in a very short period of time, more than what Australian politicians had expected (https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/australia/). This is positive news.

Also, I've been tracking the number of 189 visa grant on myimmitracker (https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189). As far as myimmitracker data is concerned, there were a good number of 189 visa granted in the month of March, meaning department were planning to issue at least 1000 invitations for the month of April. However, there were no 189 visa grant reported on myimmitracker (except 1 or 2) since April until today. This indicates, department of home affairs could have suspended the visa grant until further notice. 

As the number of Covid-19 cases dropping rapidly, department of home affairs may start processing visa applicants (onshore) and prepare for a good May and June round. However, this may all depend on the national cabinet meeting scheduled for Thursday 16th April (https://www.canberratimes.com.au/st...net-to-consider-path-out-of-virus-clamp-down/).


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

This is the current total number of EOIs submitted with their points in queue waiting for the invitation as of 15 Apr 2020. The EOI date range is 15/04/2018 ~ 15/04/2020.

In summary, 

Point EOI number
120 <5
110 <5
105 7
100 36
95 1964
90 7681

Ref: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect

It is not a discouraging post. However, it is very competitive these days so everyone should try to boost their points in every possible way.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> This is the current total number of EOIs submitted with their points in queue waiting for the invitation as of 15 Apr 2020. The EOI date range is 15/04/2018 ~ 15/04/2020.
> 
> In summary,
> 
> ...


That’s a lot of 90 pointers! 7k+?!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Do we have to filter from 2018 or Jan 2020?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay3Ze (Sep 16, 2019)

I just calculated a little something from the skill select app might help some of you here. Data below is for [email protected] points from after April invitation round which had 19/06/2019 cut off date for accountants at 95.


----------



## Jay3Ze (Sep 16, 2019)

Jay3Ze said:


> I just calculated a little something from the skill select app might help some of you here. Data below is for [email protected] points from after April invitation round which had 19/06/2019 cut off date for accountants at 95.



Total EOI’s are [email protected] points from 20/06/2019-12/12/2019


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Jay3Ze said:


> Jay3Ze said:
> 
> 
> > I just calculated a little something from the skill select app might help some of you here. Data below is for [email protected] points from after April invitation round which had 19/06/2019 cut off date for accountants at 95.
> ...


 Great work. Hope they invite good May and June round.


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

Any chance of getting Invitation for 85 points for 491 family sponsored VISA. In next round of Invitations atleast


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

jobs4avinash said:


> Any chance of getting Invitation for 85 points for 491 family sponsored VISA. In next round of Invitations atleast


 I guess within few rounds. But you could get it in next round if the invitations issued as normal. 491 cutoff is comparatively lower than 189.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

jobs4avinash said:


> Any chance of getting Invitation for 85 points for 491 family sponsored VISA. In next round of Invitations atleast


 491 FS was last invited until 05/02/2020 ( https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds)


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

I have submitted EOI for sc189 with 85 points for 263312 telecom engineer and doe is 03/11/2019. What are the chances of getting invite and by what time we can expect it ? Any idea ?


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> I guess within few rounds. But you could get it in next round if the invitations issued as normal. 491 cutoff is comparatively lower than 189.


I have submitted my EOI on 01/03/2020, based on March round Invitations so was in assumption that i would get invited in April round. So much worried :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Unemployment in Australia is set to at least double (from 5.1% to over 10%) - so to its highest rate in almost three decades. 

This would surely impact immigration for months and years to come with little/no invites. Expect an announcement by the government in coming weeks. 

Stay safe!


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

ozlife said:


> Unemployment in Australia is set to at least double (from 5.1% to over 10%) - so to its highest rate in almost three decades.
> 
> This would surely impact immigration for months and years to come with little/no invites. Expect an announcement by the government in coming weeks.
> 
> Stay safe!


How sure are you that government may stop giving invites altogether and will announce something like that ? 

You read somewhere?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ozlife said:


> Unemployment in Australia is set to at least double (from 5.1% to over 10%) - so to its highest rate in almost three decades.
> 
> This would surely impact immigration for months and years to come with little/no invites. Expect an announcement by the government in coming weeks.
> 
> Stay safe!


This is absolutely true and inevitable though it sounds bitter for those waiting in queue.

Immigration program may benefit to the country while the economy is good or even weak in some extent.

However, the economy is bad or considerably uncertain nowadays so Gov will not take more burden into business downturn. Locals are even loosing their jobs in both Skilled or Non-skilled sectors so new settlers will also find some difficulties to secure the job until the economy is back on track which may probably be next few couple of years.

Globally, it took almost 10 years to recover since Year 2008 recession. It was not even too bad compared to the current situation.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> How sure are you that government may stop giving invites altogether and will announce something like that ?
> 
> You read somewhere?


The job market across Australia is in a free fall: https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...-their-income-in-a-month-20200415-p54k1d.html

You can join the dots but the harsh truth is that the government isn't going to let more people in if there aren't any jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> This is absolutely true and inevitable though it sounds bitter for those waiting in queue.
> 
> Immigration program may benefit to the country while the economy is good or even weak in some extent.
> 
> ...


Some members don’t want to face the reality
They only want to think that it’s all business as usual and DHA will send invites in thousands till they get the invite
The moment of course they get the invite, then DHA should stop inviting any further, else the country will have too many applicants chasing very few jobs 


Cheers


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

TO my understanding, once the lockdown period is over, the economy should be pick up back to normal pace, it may take some time, but once it backs to normal, people should be hiring again thus it will recover to normal.


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> TO my understanding, once the lockdown period is over, the economy should be pick up back to normal pace, it may take some time, but once it backs to normal, people should be hiring again thus it will recover to normal.


I think the problem is no one knows for certain when the lockdown period will be over. There are also talks of wave 2 or 3 with coronavirus back to hit harder than wave 1, so it is incredibly hard to say unfortunately.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Humm, then it's time for a backup plan 

Personally, I'll be lowering my Aussie PR in my list of priorities, but if somehow I can get an invite in the coming months, that's also cool. I'm not putting all my eggs in the Aussie basket, so to speak.

Good luck to all of you who are still waiting, I pray that you and your family are well in this time of uncertainty


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

I am totally fed up with my Bad luck. For the past 1 and half years i have increased my points from 65 to 90. EOI date is 11/02/2020. I can hold to these points only till June. In just a months time from March round to April everything got changed due to Covid 19 situation. Now i have left any hopes.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

adumithu said:


> I am totally fed up with my Bad luck. For the past 1 and half years i have increased my points from 65 to 90. EOI date is 11/02/2020. I can hold to these points only till June. In just a months time from March round to April everything got changed due to Covid 19 situation. Now i have left any hopes.


These are unprecedented times for everyone. As long as you have a roof over your head and food on the table, you are doing much better than millions of people who have completely lost their livelihood and don't even have anything to eat.

So given the times we are in, I don't think you have a bad luck. And I know a number of people here who have been chasing getting PR for over 5 years. So don't give up after only 18 months of waiting!

Take a deep breath, reflect and thank your lucky stars that you're in Australia!


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> TO my understanding, once the lockdown period is over, the economy should be pick up back to normal pace, it may take some time, but once it backs to normal, people should be hiring again thus it will recover to normal.


It will take us a few years to get back to "normal" - and migrant numbers will be hugely impacted in coming years to come.

Don't expect a quick fix to the impacts that COVID will have to our economy and ultimately the immigration numbers.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

adumithu said:


> I am totally fed up with my Bad luck. For the past 1 and half years i have increased my points from 65 to 90. EOI date is 11/02/2020. I can hold to these points only till June. In just a months time from March round to April everything got changed due to Covid 19 situation. Now i have left any hopes.


 You are not alone, I am in the same boat. In my case, in few months time, I will have my Eoi expire, and in the following 2 consecutive months ( Oct and Nov 2020), I will have my Professional Year and PTE expire !!!


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

adumithu said:


> I am totally fed up with my Bad luck. For the past 1 and half years i have increased my points from 65 to 90. EOI date is 11/02/2020. I can hold to these points only till June. In just a months time from March round to April everything got changed due to Covid 19 situation. Now i have left any hopes.


Same here, I worked up my way from a 70 to a 90 for 1 1/2 years. I got an ITA last Feb2020. There are just some things we cannot predict due to this pandemic. I know how you feel as I have felt it myself. It is extremely difficult but our hardwork will always pay off at the end of the day. Just hang on tight, your ITA is on the way. God will never let you down 🙂


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

I am as upset, worried and anxious as many others. Totally feel ur concerns. It is a rather complex issue because there r too many factors involved. If the economy is really doomed, then I guess it seems to be inevitable to cut down the number of annual immigrants. However, consequently, it would also considerably affect the education industry which are Australia's largest service export and third overall. Admit it or not, countless ppl choose Australia over other countries as the destination of their further study mainly because of the high possibility of immigration. If Aus loses it, a great many future students don't have to choose Aus any more because there are many many many more universities with even better reputation in the States, Canada, and Britain. If the education industry is ruined, it is gonna be more challenging for the economy to get recovered because the diversity of industries in Aus is really not that impressive. Manufacturing which is extremely important to the economy is very weak here. With fewer international students, industries like retails and hospitality will be hugely affected, too. Hence, I believe that it is a rather complicated issues for the gov and even everyone. It seems that the gov should drop the immigrants quickly to save local ppl. However, can Aus gov and Australians afford he consequences?


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> You are not alone, I am in the same boat. In my case, in few months time, I will have my Eoi expire, and in the following 2 consecutive months ( Oct and Nov 2020), I will have my Professional Year and PTE expire !!!



I read that ACS assessment and PTE scores are valid for 3 years , Is it correct or not ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jobs4avinash said:


> I read that ACS assessment and PTE scores are valid for 3 years , Is it correct or not ?


ACS only 2 years
PTEA 3 years

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ozlife said:


> These are unprecedented times for everyone. As long as you have a roof over your head and food on the table, you are doing much better than millions of people who have completely lost their livelihood and don't even have anything to eat.
> 
> So given the times we are in, I don't think you have a bad luck. And I know a number of people here who have been chasing getting PR for over 5 years. So don't give up after only 18 months of waiting!
> 
> Take a deep breath, reflect and thank your lucky stars that you're in Australia!


.

Thanks to all mates for sharing my frustration. All of us can't do anything but to have hope and stay positive as much as possible. I pray and hope that the entire world should come out of this Covid situation soon.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

it is a difficult time for a lot of the aspirants including myself, so a sense of disappointment and the hope for the best outcome is pretty natural. hence the reactions that we have seen here in this thread. and there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. But the fact that some veterans on this forum who were in the position that many of us are in today act like a ring master trying to project themselves as someone who is controlling destinies now. yeah you have been around for a long time and yeah you know a lot more than many of us. But what the DHA is going to can only be predicted at best. Neither do you know for certain, nor do I. so why don't we keep the bloody judgement to ourselves and shove it? 

just tone it down, you know who. no one likes a know it all


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

If DHA is going to reduce invites, then what’s the point of having NAATI online . I understand NAATI is a money game , but still have a hope that 1000 will be sent for a quarter like they did last year. Just my view , still anything can happen. Once next year allocation is published we can arrive a conclusion.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> If DHA is going to reduce invites, then what’s the point of having NAATI online . I understand NAATI is a money game , but still have a hope that 1000 will be sent for a quarter like they did last year. Just my view , still anything can happen. Once next year allocation is published we can arrive a conclusion.


I don't think DHA will care about NATTI. Hence, if DHA wanna reduce the invitation, it will still do it. However, what u said just reminds me that if the gov decides to drop the immigration, another industry will be hit hard or even completely ruined, too, which is the English training indusdry. What's the point of spending months or even years, and thousands of dollars or more on NATTI, PTE and IELTS, if few ppl or even no one can get the invitation.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

therapy said:


> I don't think DHA will care about NATTI. Hence, if DHA wanna reduce the invitation, it will still do it. However, what u said just reminds me that if the gov decides to drop the immigration, another industry will be hit hard or even completely ruined, too, which is the English training indusdry. What's the point of spending months or even years, and thousands of dollars or more on NATTI, PTE and IELTS, if few ppl or even no one can get the invitation.


That's the reason why department don't disclose anything on what comes next. So people keep spending money with some expectations and whether they met the expectations is only God knows. Given the current scenario, most likely the invitations will be very little till further notice, as it gives negative feeling to residents(as major portion of these effected directly or indirectly due to Covid-19 pandemics). I think till July 2020 can't expect much on immigration side. Further, the process of many visas who already lodged are not moving (or slowly moving) so if high number of invites given then their backlog will increase like anything. So they consider this also as the case.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> That's the reason why department don't disclose anything on what comes next. So people keep spending money with some expectations and whether they met the expectations is only God knows. Given the current scenario, most likely the invitations will be very little till further notice, as it gives negative feeling to residents(as major portion of these effected directly or indirectly due to Covid-19 pandemics). I think till July 2020 can't expect much on immigration side. Further, the process of many visas who already lodged are not moving (or slowly moving) so if high number of invites given then their backlog will increase like anything. So they consider this also as the case.


I didn't expect anything from the next two rounds as well anyway. I agree with Iscah's predcition. probabaly 100-200 invites each round. DHA did it last FY, too, plus the virus. What concerns me most is whether the gov will announce something new in the coming months, like a further significant cutting down on immigration or even completely pausing the immigration as what New Zealand is doing now. If so, a great many ppl who r waiting would be doomed.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> therapy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think DHA will care about NATTI. Hence, if DHA wanna reduce the invitation, it will still do it. However, what u said just reminds me that if the gov decides to drop the immigration, another industry will be hit hard or even completely ruined, too, which is the English training indusdry. What's the point of spending months or even years, and thousands of dollars or more on NATTI, PTE and IELTS, if few ppl or even no one can get the invitation.
> ...


 Agree.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> I have submitted EOI for sc189 with 85 points for 263312 telecom engineer and doe is 03/11/2019. What are the chances of getting invite and by what time we can expect it ? Any idea ?


Try to make it 90 mate. You will have better chance then.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

therapy said:


> I didn't expect anything from the next two rounds as well anyway. I agree with Iscah's predcition. probabaly 100-200 invites each round. DHA did it last FY, too, plus the virus. What concerns me most is whether the gov will announce something new in the coming months, like a further significant cutting down on immigration or even completely pausing the immigration as what New Zealand is doing now. If so, a great many ppl who r waiting would be doomed.


I'd say be prepared to hear about a full stop to immigration for the next 24-36 months. The government has bigger issues to deal with at this stage. Immigration - except for healthcare workers - isn't going to happen given 6+million Aussie citizens/PRs are already unemployed and on JobKeeper payments!


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

ORF
Home Expert Speak
COVID19 brings Australia to the crossroads
2 April 2020


A 2015 book by eminent journalist George Megalogenis, titled ‘Australia’s Second Chance: What our History tells us about the Future’, could have some interesting pointers. Megalogenis looks at 150 years of immigration and economic data and concludes that each time Australia went through a recession, its leadership chose one of two options: to batten down the hatches, close the country to foreign migrants and raise high tariff walls with the notion of protecting jobs and wages; or to keep tariffs low to preserve competitiveness and to open up the country to foreign migrants with the notion that the demand generated by them will grow the economy out of the recession. His data shows that each time the leadership closed the economy, Australia endured a longer and deeper recession than its peers; each time the country chose to open up, the recession was shorter and shallower than the peers. Colonized Australia was most open to migration from the middle of the 19th century till the 1890s. By 1890, some 32 percent of residents were born overseas and the country saw an extended spell of wealth-generation, weathering periodic recessions with ease and becoming the most prosperous country on the planet by the end of the 19th century.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

ozlife said:


> I'd say be prepared to hear about a full stop to immigration for the next 24-36 months. The government has bigger issues to deal with at this stage. Immigration - except for healthcare workers - isn't going to happen given 6+million Aussie citizens/PRs are already unemployed and on JobKeeper payments!


Well, that could be the worst scenario. However, Aus would pay a lot for that because multiple industries including Education, retail and hospitality, would be damaged further, which makes it harder for economy to bounce back. Also, 6 million? How, the total population of Aus is only 25million something, that's 24% of the whole population already and we r not even talking about a much smaller number which is the total labor force (around 66% of the population)....Multiple experts predict that the unemployed rate will rise to 10% at some point not even right now. Ur 'data' is already around 36%, which is impossible.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

therapy said:


> Well, that could be the worst scenario. However, Aus would pay a lot for that because multiple industries including Education, retail and hospitality, would be damaged further, which makes it harder for economy to bounce back. Also, 6 million? How, the total population of Aus is only 25million something, that's 24% of the whole population already and we r not even talking about a much smaller number which is the total labor force (around 66% of the population)....Multiple experts predict that the unemployed rate will rise to 10% at some point not even right now. Ur 'data' is already around 36%, which is impossible.


The Government has announced a $130 billion JobKeeper payment to help keep more Australians in jobs and support businesses affected by the significant economic impact caused by the Coronavirus.

*Around 6 million workers* will receive a fortnightly payment of $1,500 (before tax) through their employer.

The payment ensures eligible employers remain connected to their workforce and will help businesses restart quickly when the crisis is over.

Source: https://treasury.gov.au/coronavirus/jobkeeper 

This should give you and an idea on how dire the situation is for Australian citizens (and I know you're good at math). 

*My 2 cents:* stop dreaming about an invite for the next 2-3 years. Not trying to discourage anyone but just putting some cold hard facts. And be prepared for a formal announcement in coming weeks.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Actually, this $130 billions is for next 6 months only so no one knows how the authority will manage if this crisis lasts for more than that.

The whole world is uncertain. The economy outlook is still not immune though many countries pour their money to support this fall.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Actually, this $130 billions is for next 6 months only so no one knows how the authority will manage if this crisis lasts for more than that.
> 
> The whole world is uncertain. The economy outlook is still not immune though many countries pour their money to support this fall.


Exactly my point. The government is pouring money till the end of Sept for now - paying ~6 million Aussies $1500 every fortnight (even if they earn less than than in their usual jobs).

I'm ironically amused by all prospective migrants/students/tourists who think Australia will go bust if the government doesn't let them in the short to medium term :clap2:


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Be calm and wait for the announcements instead of speculation. The govt is more powerful and knows more than what we think. They analyse all pros and cons before taking any decision. All our discussions are going to create only panic to applicants if they take it seriously 😐. If they gonna stop immigration, it’s best for applicants as they can invest in other baskets instead of a false hope. At least their money will be saved rather dropping into Consultants’s bags. No one here can decide/have authority of stopping invites for next 3 years or sending 1000 invites each month. Skill assessment authorities like ACS,EA are still working. English tests can be still taken in few regions. Grants are still happening. DHA has published a transparent tool which shows all the foi data. Have a positive hope and spread positivity. If it’s going to be happen it will happen.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

ozlife said:


> The Government has announced a $130 billion JobKeeper payment to help keep more Australians in jobs and support businesses affected by the significant economic impact caused by the Coronavirus.
> 
> *Around 6 million workers* will receive a fortnightly payment of $1,500 (before tax) through their employer.
> 
> ...



Well, again, I have already said that I would be prepared to wait for really bad news in the previous comments. However, again, 6 million ppl being going to receive it does not mean that they r completely unemployed right now and in the future. Many of them get stand down without pay for the moment or get their working hours cut down. When the restrictions r lifted, of course not all the jobs will be back but many of them will. Otherwise, the whole country would be ruined (im talking about big chaos here) with a 36% something unemployment rate. That's impossible. Even Greece who is infamous for its extremely high unemployment rate has never had such a high one. Its unemployment rate now is around 16%, while the foundation of Aus's economy is way way way way better than Greece. 

The economy will crash for sure but not 6 million ppl will be out of jobs. It is predicted to rise to 10% by the ned of next quarter. 
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-16/abs-jobs-numbers-unemployment-coronavirus/12153104


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Few months ago when I first joined the forum, it had a very supportive atmosphere here. but unfortunately, I'm getting feeling that there are more devisions and conflicts now. 

I fear, it might be the rising competition for invitation making everyone see each other as their competitors, and seek pleasure looking others fail. scaring others to give up, with a great pessimism, while ironically themselves are striving hardest to succeed, indeed a way to get rid of competitors. no criticism here. I would also be happy if there are less people to compete. 

but, if someone decides to be stay hopeful and want to continue on with their journey for PR, what is there to be so upset and against about? subtly calling them being too naive, ignorant of finance and economy. Spare them from wasting their money on immigration plan? if the decision they may make is really wrong, it is at their expenses and at their responsibility consequences of thereof. 

everyone understands damn well the situation is indeed difficult. but if there is something people can see to stay hopeful, no one should drag them down with 'what I think', but rather, support them to stay hopeful.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> Few months ago when I first joined the forum, it had a very supportive atmosphere here. but unfortunately, I'm getting feeling that there are more devisions and conflicts now.
> 
> I fear, it might be the rising competition for invitation making everyone see each other as their competitors, and seek pleasure looking others fail. scaring others to give up, with a great pessimism, while ironically themselves are striving hardest to succeed, indeed a way to get rid of competitors. no criticism here. I would also be happy if there are less people to compete.
> 
> ...


well said, but you need to be aware that there r countless horrible ppl in the world. Some rats in this forum have their reputation to do what u just said and many ppl have complained about it. Try to ignore them. Guess some of them have obtained their PR and r just here to watch ppl suffer and fail to fulfil their pleasure. Anyway, either good news or bad news, we need to be prepared.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

ozlife said:


> Exactly my point. The government is pouring money till the end of Sept for now - paying ~6 million Aussies $1500 every fortnight (even if they earn less than than in their usual jobs).
> 
> I'm ironically amused by all prospective migrants/students/tourists who think Australia will go bust if the government doesn't let them in the short to medium term :clap2:


Australian will go bust sooner than later, one needs to look beyond the smoke and mirrors which is being propagated in a systematic way.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

This article sums up the dangerous game the current regime has been playing for a few years now. They want people on a temporary basis to fuel growth and nothing more. Choose wisely before you undertake the money guzzling exercise of attempting PTE several times or taking up NAATI / PY. 

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...n-australias-reliance-on-short-term-migration


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> Few months ago when I first joined the forum, it had a very supportive atmosphere here. but unfortunately, I'm getting feeling that there are more devisions and conflicts now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that . It’s all individual decisions. It’s all hope and that’s why even we can see a huge back log for 65 -75 pointers.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

bhanish said:


> This article sums up the dangerous game the current regime has been playing for a few years now. They want people on a temporary basis to fuel growth and nothing more. Choose wisely before you undertake the money guzzling exercise of attempting PTE several times or taking up NAATI / PY.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...n-australias-reliance-on-short-term-migration


 Agree with your statement. That's true.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, I am not an expert or agent. But I have fully understood the current situation. I can't explain how ( it's so much to explain ) but you can expect a better round in May. I myself will run out of time before gettin an invite but most of you may get it. A light of hope at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

bhanish said:


> This article sums up the dangerous game the current regime has been playing for a few years now. They want people on a temporary basis to fuel growth and nothing more. Choose wisely before you undertake the money guzzling exercise of attempting PTE several times or taking up NAATI / PY.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...n-australias-reliance-on-short-term-migration


Well of course, it's well known fact around here, local people choose to ignore it and continue living in a fairy tale. Who is picking their fruits and vegetables? Back packers and temp visa workers and get paid peanuts, yet prices of all these items are still extortionate in the shops. There are hundreds of thousand temp workers in outback and farms that are never mentioned and living in terrible conditions just to get that visa extension.

Problem is Australians are becoming more and more lazy, they are getting used to Menulog delivery drivers for cheap price, they will not go to Queensland farms to work in slave conditions...they won't even move to Western Sydney for a bigger position to not loose CBD lifestyle. That's why a company brought me from overseas, they interviewed 20-30 locals who didn't want bigger salary or position and it requires bit more commute. 

Australia is way behind in infrastructure development, the laid back "she'll be right" attitude doesn't work anymore, they have decades of neglect to catch up on. With local work force expecting astronomical salaries and perks...no wonder companies resort to overseas workers. Australia to me looks more and more like Middle East where locals won't dare to do menial jobs, but there is no oil here to cover all of that.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

I think we should all have some patience for a while and let this Corona phase go away. Once this is over things will become be back to normal (its not a financial crisis, as someone has a cure, it will be over quickly). It is all about resistance and staying positive, things are always going to be difficult in life it is not easy. Neither you will have this or some other problem. So lets just stay positive and everyone who have worked so hard 85 or 90 point people just stay strong. We all have seen that 3 good rounds and so much of 90 points backlog was cleared and the difference was 2 to 3 months. 

I know things are not very good but just give your best shot and do your best. DHA and this invitation is not in our control. So we can only do, what we can do. 

P.S- I have seen so many people taking 189 and then waiting for 190 as well or visa versa. Please which ever you get first take it and leave the other one for someone else. Don't try to hold on to 2 invites please.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

R.Max said:


> I think we should all have some patience for a while and let this Corona phase go away. Once this is over things will become be back to normal (its not a financial crisis, as someone has a cure, it will be over quickly). It is all about resistance and staying positive, things are always going to be difficult in life it is not easy. Neither you will have this or some other problem. So lets just stay positive and everyone who have worked so hard 85 or 90 point people just stay strong. We all have seen that 3 good rounds and so much of 90 points backlog was cleared and the difference was 2 to 3 months.
> 
> I know things are not very good but just give your best shot and do your best. DHA and this invitation is not in our control. So we can only do, what we can do.
> 
> P.S- I have seen so many people taking 189 and then waiting for 190 as well or visa versa. Please which ever you get first take it and leave the other one for someone else. Don't try to hold on to 2 invites please.


P.S.- Was the best thing written. Dont be greedy people waiting for two invites. If you have an option between 491 and 189, its understandable but not between 190 and 189.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Once this is over things will become be back to normal (its not a financial crisis, as someone has a cure, it will be over quickly).


The economists will disagree with your claim of this being over quickly. It's going to take years for economy to recoup the losses.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> P.S.- Was the best thing written. Dont be greedy people waiting for two invites. If you have an option between 491 and 189, its understandable but not between 190 and 189.


Mahatma Gandhi said
There is enough food in the world for everybody’s needs but not for everybody’s greed

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> shashkaps said:
> 
> 
> > P.S.- Was the best thing written. Dont be greedy people waiting for two invites. If you have an option between 491 and 189, its understandable but not between 190 and 189.
> ...


Agree. And let's be positive. Think about who is going to bring this economic slowdown up?? It's us, we the public will do it. Stay positive and come out strong. Enjoy this lockdown with family, because it was us who used to complain that we don't have time. I can go on!! But the message is clear I believe.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

The Australian economy faces a projected hit of up to $60 billion within the next three years while international students are blocked from coming here due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...-30b-60b-hole-in-economy-20200416-p54kif.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Rahul_AUS said:


> The Australian economy faces a projected hit of up to $60 billion within the next three years while international students are blocked from coming here due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...-30b-60b-hole-in-economy-20200416-p54kif.html
> 
> ...


Didn't a university - was it Melbourne University? that paid university students from China to come back for the semester earlier this year when there was news of Covid-19 outbreak? Scomo loves that international money. Especially when it is coming from the Chinese.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

pineapple_ said:


> Didn't a university - was it Melbourne University? that paid university students from China to come back for the semester earlier this year when there was news of Covid-19 outbreak? Scomo loves that international money. Especially when it is coming from the Chinese.


multiple unit took different actions to hopefully encourage more students to come back from a third country where the students needed to stay for at least two weeks before they headed to Aus. And u r right, of course the gov loved the money. Which gov wouldn't? The article has told you why. The gov approved of the method. Otherwise, no uni could bring any students back. The universities needed the money desperately, too. Im sure the article has made it very clear as well. The gov indeed can just shut the immigration. Yes, it is totally up to them instead of us. However, the education industry and the economy would be hit significantly without doubt. Not like some rats in this thread who like dragging ppl down and keep claiming that Aus would be super fine without MILLIONS of temporary visa holders. :juggle:


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

Guys, there is a trend:
the number of frustrated people is growing from year to year, but the number of applications is not decreasing, it is also growing


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

pineapple_ said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > The Australian economy faces a projected hit of up to $60 billion within the next three years while international students are blocked from coming here due to the COVID-19 pandemic.
> ...


 International students coming to Australia was already decreasing before the outbreak of Covid -19. As there is limited prospect of becoming permanent residents, international students number will continue to plummet.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

One thing to note - Australia migration program was already in crisis long before the Covid -19. In the past 12 months, there were just 7250 invitations given to 189 category. I think Covid 19 has little to do with reduction in 189 invitations.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> One thing to note - Australia migration program was already in crisis long before the Covid -19. In the past 12 months, there were just 7250 invitations given to 189 category. I think Covid 19 has little to do with reduction in 189 invitations.


They might have planned for stopping/reducing PR and increase TR. But the world has seen the reality of how TR’s are suffering in this pandemic. Let’s see what is waiting for next year allocation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

therapy said:


> multiple unit took different actions to hopefully encourage more students to come back from a third country where the students needed to stay for at least two weeks before they headed to Aus. And u r right, of course the gov loved the money. Which gov wouldn't? The article has told you why. The gov approved of the method. Otherwise, no uni could bring any students back. The universities needed the money desperately, too. Im sure the article has made it very clear as well. The gov indeed can just shut the immigration. Yes, it is totally up to them instead of us. However, the education industry and the economy would be hit significantly without doubt. Not like some rats in this thread who like dragging ppl down and keep claiming that Aus would be super fine without MILLIONS of temporary visa holders. :juggle:


There are some evil skunks in this thread who don’t want the members to apply elsewhere like Canada by giving them false hope here
They probably don’t want competition in Canada 
All members should have a plan B and not depend on Australia Only
You know whom I am talking about 

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

NB said:


> There are some evil skunks in this thread who don’t want the members to apply elsewhere like Canada by giving them false hope here
> They probably don’t want competition in Canada
> All members should have a plan B and not depend on Australia Only
> You know whom I am talking about
> ...


Nice one. We have been here to help new people for many years even we got ours. There is no points to be happy by seeing other people are suffering here.

However, things have been changed dramatically these days. The number of invites are declining obviously. 

As per current trend, people with 85 points or below should have the second plan/route before the doors are closing at other sides. Immigration Doors around the world open or shut as fast as Air.



All the best wishes!


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

NB said:


> There are some evil skunks in this thread who don’t want the members to apply elsewhere like Canada by giving them false hope here
> They probably don’t want competition in Canada
> All members should have a plan B and not depend on Australia Only
> You know whom I am talking about
> ...


Canada? What Canada? I may look it up as well if it really can be a Plan B:ranger: Thanks for that. However, just looked it up. Now there r over 30,000 cases and over 1100 deaths in Canada, which is much worse than here (over 6000 cases and 63 deaths). Therefore, does it mean that we don't need to worry about that at all? Or things happening in Aus will not happen in Canada which is hit by the virus worse?  Or Canada just won't have any economical downturn like a miracle unlike 'poor Aus'?:spit: #keepclaimsconsistentnotcontradictory


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Transcript of today's interview with the acting Immigration Minister, Alan Tudge:
https://minister.infrastructure.gov.au/tudge/interview/transcript-abc-radio-interview-ali-moore


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

therapy said:


> Canada? What Canada? I may look it up as well if it really can be a Plan B:ranger: Thanks for that. However, just looked it up. Now there r over 30,000 cases and over 1100 deaths in Canada, which is much worse than here (over 6000 cases and 63 deaths). Therefore, does it mean that we don't need to worry about that at all? Or things happening in Aus will not happen in Canada which is hit by the virus worse?  Or Canada just won't have any economical downturn like a miracle unlike 'poor Aus'?:spit: #keepclaimsconsistentnotcontradictory


Every country will be hit including Canada

In January even before the virus hit , Australia was anyways reducing their intake drastically 
Canada was still increasing their intake 

But even after they are hit, because they had such a big immigration program , the cut offs may go up slightly but even then it would be much better then Australia

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Invitations issued:

2018-2019: *22920*
2019-2020: *7200 *(till April assuming it was a 200 round)

If you just compare the number of invites with last year, it's a clear sign now that immigration is going to get significantly reduced in the coming years. Not even a third of last year's numbers have been invited this year.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Invitations issued:
> 
> 2018-2019: *22920*
> 2019-2020: *7200 *(till April assuming it was a 200 round)
> ...


 Jesus !!!


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Invitations issued:
> 
> 2018-2019: *22920*
> 2019-2020: *7200 *(till April assuming it was a 200 round)
> ...


And 6950 of these invites were pre-COVID crisis. So it's not hard to forecast what the future holds (unless you are a type of person who thinks everything will be alright or you've seen *3 Idiots* way too many times and say "all is well" 20 times a day!)

It's clear that Australian government is happy to have long term temporary migrants because they pay their taxes as residents (and the students pay international student fees + taxes) but don't get any public benefits in return. Let's also not forget English tests, skills' assessment, NAATI etc. - part of revenue from which gets to the ATO coffers in some shape or form.


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

A country must analyze which is the lesser of two evils on the overall impact to their economy: continue to allow foreign bodies to enroll in education and take a chance on overwhelming the medical system by allowing them in or keep the foreign bodies out and take the hit in the educational system that can still be sustained to some degree by their own citizens. Australia has already made some adjustments to fees and difficult cuts to staff salaries to accommodate their own citizens making it more attractive for them, as it should have been all along. They should have never allowed the university system to become an international industry while at the same time locking out their own citizens and degrading their educational/university system. A county must look out for their own best interest first if they want to continue to gain strength for a brighter future for all! 



therapy said:


> multiple unit took different actions to hopefully encourage more students to come back from a third country where the students needed to stay for at least two weeks before they headed to Aus. And u r right, of course the gov loved the money. Which gov wouldn't? The article has told you why. The gov approved of the method. Otherwise, no uni could bring any students back. The universities needed the money desperately, too. Im sure the article has made it very clear as well. The gov indeed can just shut the immigration. Yes, it is totally up to them instead of us. However, the education industry and the economy would be hit significantly without doubt. Not like some rats in this thread who like dragging ppl down and keep claiming that Aus would be super fine without MILLIONS of temporary visa holders. :juggle:


----------



## digitalninja (Apr 3, 2020)

I hope this 1750 pool swap away all the 90 point people.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

I wonder what all these pessimistic people think about my situation. 

2335 (mechanical engineering) cut off was on 18/11/19 with 90 points. 
My DOE is 16/12/19 with 90 points. There are roughly 30 people ahead of me which means a round of 1000 would be enough for me to get invited. 

But my current visa is expiring on 9/9/20 which means I have 4 more rounds before if expires. Assuming that they will keep the numbers at 100 until July, do you guys think I might get invited in July or August?

I am really sick of waiting for an invite (been waiting since March last year with 75 points) and I don’t think to make another visa application just to stay here and wait.I have already wasted a lot of time. If I’m not getting it till August I will just leave and go somewhere in Europe (I got EU passport) and I’ll probably choose Sweden to settle. What do you guys think? Should I start looking for job opportunities in Sweden? 🙂


----------



## Neer0511 (Nov 22, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Invitations issued:
> 
> 2018-2019: *22920*
> 2019-2020: *7200 *(till April assuming it was a 200 round)
> ...


While the situation doesn’t seem to be favourable, regarding the data shared - Wasn’t this number already decreased by government before the beginning of July 2019?

The total places (including secondary applicants) designated for 189 was approx. 43K(2018-2019) and this number decreased to 16652 (including secondary applicants) for 2019-2020?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neer0511 said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Invitations issued:
> ...


 Yes, include both primary and secondary applicants.


----------



## Neer0511 (Nov 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Neer0511 said:
> 
> 
> > kunsal said:
> ...


As per the available data, around 7900 invites already issued. If 50% applicants are assumed to be single, then effectively around 12K (primary and secondary) places have already been filled (not considering wastage). 

Based on this —> 12000(16652) in 2020 vs 34000(43000) in 2019, the difference of intake is not significant and pretty much consistent when comparing with the planned places.

#staysafe


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Neer0511 said:


> the difference of intake is not significant and pretty much consistent when comparing with the planned places.


Yes, consisted with he planned numbers - but these numbers are pre-COVID.

The world has changed in matter of weeks. And the post-COVID world isn't in sight, but we all know it'll look very different when everything gets to normal. Countries that have welcomed immigrants for decades are already thinking about strategies on managing their temporary+permanent migrant flow. 

The hard truth is that in these difficult and unprecedented times, their priority is going to be their citizens and permanent residents. Most of the temporary residents, students and prospective migrants will just be lab rats with governments hoping they leave as much money as they can for the economy before they are told to leave!


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all, 

May I ask if you know when the immigration plan for 20-21 to be released? 

I thought it would be sometime in March-April.

This is a devastating time.

Thank you all,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vicky2020 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> May I ask if you know when the immigration plan for 20-21 to be released?
> 
> ...


They generally release it mid to end June
The financial year in Australia starts from 1 July 

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ozlife said:


> And 6950 of these invites were pre-COVID crisis. So it's not hard to forecast what the future holds (unless you are a type of person who thinks everything will be alright or you've seen *3 Idiots* way too many times and say "all is well" 20 times a day!)
> 
> It's clear that Australian government is happy to have long term temporary migrants because they pay their taxes as residents (and the students pay international student fees + taxes) but don't get any public benefits in return. Let's also not forget English tests, skills' assessment, NAATI etc. - part of revenue from which gets to the ATO coffers in some shape or form.


Issue is, cutting immigration completely will affect their revenue big time, all temp workers will move in to total savings mode as they realise their chances for PR are gone. I myself would be the first one to do it, send my family back home, sell my car and move in to a cheapest room/unit available near my work and just save money until my visa expires.

So the government and companies/individuals would loose: 80% of my private health insurance (currently $540 per month), public school fees ($6000), car insurance and rego ($2000), all the family shopping and utilities costs... And of course I'd take 66% of all my super over 4 years back.

And NAATI/IELTS/PTE can probably close their shops here if people think there is no more PR going on. Naati probably the first one to die as it's the most useless and obvious example of milking money from migrants, I still cannot believe it's legal.

Engineers Australia would loose massive revenue as well, I just payed them $1600 for freaking degree/experience assessment, the most expensive assessment in the world.

Biggest losers will be universities, also another way of milking money from migrants, all with the promise of PR. Once that promise is gone...all the money is gone as well.

It's a big loss, it happens when a country makes a big business out of immigration, it's not easy to just cut it off.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Issue is, cutting immigration completely will affect their revenue big time, all temp workers will move in to total savings mode as they realise their chances for PR are gone. I myself would be the first one to do it, send my family back home, sell my car and move in to a cheapest room/unit available near my work and just save money until my visa expires.
> 
> So the government and companies/individuals would loose: 80% of my private health insurance (currently $540 per month), public school fees ($6000), car insurance and rego ($1600), all the family shopping and utilities costs...
> 
> ...


They will keep inviting in small numbers each month 

They will never remove the carrot of PR altogether 

They will keep it dangling and there will be enough rich kids in the world who are die hard optimists who will think that in 3-4 years when they graduate, the PR intake will be back to normal to keep their university running

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Issue is, cutting immigration completely will affect their revenue big time, all temp workers will move in to total savings mode as they realise their chances for PR are gone. I myself would be the first one to do it, send my family back home, sell my car and move in to a cheapest room/unit available near my work and just save money until my visa expires.
> 
> So the government and companies/individuals would loose: 80% of my private health insurance (currently $540 per month), public school fees ($6000), car insurance and rego ($2000), all the family shopping and utilities costs... And of course I'd take 66% of all my super over 4 years back.
> 
> ...



that is so well said- what was happening in the last year it will continue. Also, the immigration ceiling which was announced last year was planned for next 4 years. So i dont think that will be changing. Small amount on invite will be sent every month. International travel will begin soon so students can come and start studying. Uni are losing so much money coz of it.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Neb Ulozny said:
> 
> 
> > Issue is, cutting immigration completely will affect their revenue big time, all temp workers will move in to total savings mode as they realise their chances for PR are gone. I myself would be the first one to do it, send my family back home, sell my car and move in to a cheapest room/unit available near my work and just save money until my visa expires.
> ...


I agree, but negative impact might drive people being less interested in moving here. Also, with world economy struggling and power of balance shifting, there might be few tough decisions in upcoming future.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> I agree, but negative impact might drive people being less interested in moving here. Also, with world economy struggling and power of balance shifting, there might be few tough decisions in upcoming future.


A high unemployment rate will have even more negative impact


Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> shashkaps said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but negative impact might drive people being less interested in moving here. Also, with world economy struggling and power of balance shifting, there might be few tough decisions in upcoming future.
> ...


 I think it will depend on the skilled areas, not for all the skills. Like RN might pick up pace, while chefs might see a decline. As less tourism means less small tourist businesses getting impacted. Also, we will see since less temporary migrants, couple of these positions will be backfilled by locals. But still situation is about to get worse. Economy will pick up, but will take its own sweet time.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

R.Max said:


> that is so well said- what was happening in the last year it will continue. Also, the immigration ceiling which was announced last year was planned for next 4 years. So i dont think that will be changing. Small amount on invite will be sent every month. International travel will begin soon so students can come and start studying. Uni are losing so much money coz of it.


Extracts below are from articles at this link:https://whoswholegal.com/features/australias-immigration-programme

_In this financial year, it is anticipated that the Department of Home Affairs will raise some *$3.25 billion* in visa fees, fines and levies._

_In the 2018/2019 financial year, there were some 367,585 permanent residence visa applications (including under the humanitarian programme) lodged with the Department of Home Affairs. Of these, *246,182 visas were granted* and 105,511 were refused._

_Tourism and international education make a significant contribution to Australia’s economy – with some *754,656 international students* in Australia as of November 2019, and international education generating some *$35 billion* in export revenue in 2019._


3.25 billions dollars just from the fees, direct visa fees...how much is added through language tests, Naati, degree assessments, translations...etc. This is one of the biggest revenue makers for Australia, it has to be very very careful about cutting it too much.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> I agree, but negative impact might drive people being less interested in moving here. Also, with world economy struggling and power of balance shifting, there might be few tough decisions in upcoming future.


Since time they have started giving less invite and decreased the ceiling for migration and pushing regional 491. 491 to be honest is a failed program, people have already started moving to Canada and some to UK too. 

It will be interesting to see how many new overseas international students have enrolled for the last financial year when all this was announced.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

April data releases by DHA.
Bloody 50 invites for 189.
100 altogether. (189: 50 + 491: 50)


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Released*
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds[/url]


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> April data releases by DHA.
> Bloody 50 invites for 189.
> 100 altogether. (189: 50 + 491: 50)



what non sense is this- this will continue till July


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunpreet said:


> April data releases by DHA.
> Bloody 50 invites for 189.
> 100 altogether. (189: 50 + 491: 50)


Lowest round in the history of Australian immigration. 

Takes the count of total invitations issued this year to just 7000. Expecting next 2 rounds to be 50 each as well which would take the count to 7100 compared to 23000 last year.

When, the planning levels were announced, 189 invitations were expected to be halved but the DHA have gone and outdone themselves. 

I think next year will also see a similar number of invites or maybe even less due to the coronavirus.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Lowest round in the history of Australian immigration.
> 
> Takes the count of total invitations issued this year to just 7000. Expecting next 2 rounds to be 50 each as well which would take the count to 7100 compared to 23000 last year.
> 
> ...


the calculation isn't that simple.

~+40000 allocation 18/19 financial year
~+16000 allocation 19/20 financial year

they have reduced by ~ 60%, and this is the grant numbers not the invitation numbers
that means, you need to consider the number of secondary applicants too and existing applicants DHA were processing at that time.
when ~16000 migration plan kicked in July 2019, DHA already had the backlog of the invitation given in 18/19 financial year which are lots of secondary applicants as it is prior to single points. As they get granted, it is counted towards 2019/2020 migration cap, not 2018/2019 migration cap. considering the number of invitation was fairly high in 2018/2019, with only 7000 invitations up until April, they are highly likely to have reached the planning level. + Covid 19, the impact of which, no one knows. 

7000 is a reasonable number of invitations for 2019/2020. and I even think they may have been generous and granted more than their target of 16000 to be honest, considering they cleared a lot of people so far, even those lodged in February (referring to immitracker). 

Putting covid aside, good thing is that current backlog DHA has right now will be mostly single applicants, and given the 189 allocation for migration planning for 2020/2021 stays same as 16000, the total invitations next year will be close to 10000 (1.5 persons per application) 

nothing is certain but fair calculation that i could possibly make. if someone is bored enough they can do more accurate calculation looking at migration plan and migration report of 2018/2019. I don't remember exactly how much of backlogs they had at 30/6/2019.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> the calculation isn't that simple.
> 
> ~40000 allocation 18/19 financial year
> ~16000 allocation 19/20 financial year
> ...


No, the numbers I was referring to are invitation numbers and no 7000 is not a reasonable number. At the start of the year when the planning levels were announced, the expectation was that we would see atleast 10000 189 invitations.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kunsal said:


> No, the numbers I was referring to are invitation numbers and no 7000 is not a reasonable number. At the start of the year when the planning levels were announced, the expectation was that we would see atleast 10000 189 invitations.


hmm i think they may have failed to take the number of existing backlogs at 30/6/2019, 

What im trying to say is 
2019/2020, subclass 189 migration cap = the number of backlogs they have at 30/6/2019 with the invitation they've given in 2018/2019 (which they will grants in 2019/2020) + the number of grants they give in 2019/2020 with the invitation they issue in 2019/2020. 

DHA do not announce invitation cap, only grants numbers and its cap matters to them and invitations are adjusted accordingly.

did a bit of research 30/6/2019 DHA had 13,322 on hand (including primary+secondary). 95% gets the grant, 12655 grants.
just by granting what they had onhand on 30/6/2019, they filled more than 60% of 2019/2020, skilled independent cap. 

7000 invitation in 2019/2020, even we consider these were all single applicants, the total is already well above ~16000 cap set for 2019/2020. this is why I said 7000 is reasonable (no hard feeling towards those who are waiting for the invitations, I'm one myself) number to DHA. 

but maybe im wrong lol perhaps if someone knows clearly on this matter can correct me


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

R.Max said:


> what non sense is this- this will continue till July


Yikes this is not looking good. I guess we can only pray for it to get better next FY. 

I am curious to see what Australia will do regarding immigration + rebuilding their economy, especially with the recent bush fires (and let's be honest, possibly more in the future with global warming..). A lot of coastal towns that heavily rely on tourism are ghost towns now, and local unemployment rates has skyrocketed within Australia, so even locals may find it difficult to travel within the country to support their economy.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

pineapple_ said:


> Yikes this is not looking good. I guess we can only pray for it to get better next FY.
> 
> I am curious to see what Australia will do regarding immigration + rebuilding their economy, especially with the recent bush fires (and let's be honest, possibly more in the future with global warming..). A lot of coastal towns that heavily rely on tourism are ghost towns now, and local unemployment rates has skyrocketed within Australia, so even locals may find it difficult to travel within the country to support their economy.


It's not going to get better next FY - it will take time. As I've said in my previous posts, this is going to take 24-36 months to get to normal. But some members would like to be hopeful which is absolutely fine.

And it is not just Australia. Other migrant-friendly nations are in a much worse position and will be restricting their immigration numbers significantly too. All these countries have a large percentage of their population unemployed/underemployed so they are not going to bring in more people as permanent residents.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ozlife said:


> It's not going to get better next FY - it will take time. As I've said in my previous posts, this is going to take 24-36 months to get to normal. But some members would like to be hopeful which is absolutely fine.
> 
> And it is not just Australia. Other migrant-friendly nations are in a much worse position and will be restricting their immigration numbers significantly too. All these countries have a large percentage of their population unemployed/underemployed so they are not going to bring in more people as permanent residents.


Agree, it is not just Australia. everywhere in the world would be same on this. 
I hope things get better around the world, not just immigration but in general.
Hard to fathom the desperation of those who have no other option but to move to australia. but I decided to just channel my energy doing things that i can improve, and enjoy rather than being too stressed about it as I have no power over it whatsoever lol

Hope everyone can find little something of their own to enjoy and keep the smiles on their face in this difficult time  , and don't be totally consumed by the negativity of this coronavirus. 

stay safe all


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

I think i am done now and will start looking into other avenues. My points will become 80 from 90 after June. All the best to rest who can afford to wait for next FY. Hope you guys get the invitation soon.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

adumithu said:


> I think i am done now and will start looking into other avenues. My points will become 80 from 90 after June. All the best to rest who can afford to wait for next FY. Hope you guys get the invitation soon.


How will it drop 10 points? If it's due to age then it should be just 5 points.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

kunsal said:


> How will it drop 10 points? If it's due to age then it should be just 5 points.


I will turn 40 in June. My age points will become from 25 to 15.


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

#12
Hi guys
Need advise
Situation
Invited 13 mar 2020 (95 points accountant)
Covid 19
Travel ban( upto 4 june 2020 india)
Section 48 applies
BVA right now ( i m in australia)
Last date to lodge ( 12 may 2020)
So, what now?
Your options .
Right suggestions only, please
Circumstances totally against me
Not getting second chance after 12 may 2020 as i turned 33 on 3rd april 2020( 33 years and 20 Days right now)
Please spread this msg on others so that someone have solution
Thank you


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

0425477786 said:


> #12
> Hi guys
> Need advise
> Situation
> ...


I am confused on what you are asking - from your post, you were invited 13 mar 2020, and you're currently in Australia with a bridging visa? You can lodge your application now and wait it out (with valid bridging visa) until you get grant, since you are already in Australia. Or are you asking to leave and go back to India?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

0425477786 said:


> #12
> Hi guys
> Need advise
> Situation
> ...


What is your problem in applying even if you are in Australia?
There is no restrictions that you have to be out of Australia when applying 

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> April data releases by DHA.
> Bloody 50 invites for 189.
> 100 altogether. (189: 50 + 491: 50)


If someone can raise points to 95/90 in a month or two and have patience to wait (considering not loosing age points in 4-6 month) , then go for it or else invest your hard earned money in any other country or any other interests. Especially don’t waste your money in the useless Naati which has become online now if you are at a low score. They will make you to attempt more than once just to compensate the loss.


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Section 48 applicable on me


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

0425477786 said:


> Section 48 applicable on me


As the flights are suspended, you may be eligible for waiver of the section 48
Have you written to the department or called them up ?
These are unusual circumstances and many waivers which were unthinkable earlier may be granted now 

Cheers


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Department's reply. 
Dear Applicant



I am sorry but there is no legislative ability to waive the S48 bar or lift it. If you wish to lodge your application you will need to go offshore. If you choose not to go offshore and lodge you should ensure that you remain lawful in Australia.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi, Could you please share your DOE for 95 points as an Accountant? 

We're you an onshore or offshore applicant?

Lastly, how many years experience did you have? Please detail overseas or local (Australia).

Thank you for your post!


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

I wrote to the department

Thank you very much to invite me to lodge my application for 189(PTS) visa reference ie EOI no. E0.......dated 13th March 2020(copy enclosed for ready reference).

I may inform you that i am at present Bridging Visa A, as such i am told that section 48 bar of Immigration Act has become applicable to me.

I am told that as per provision of Section 48 bar of Immigration Act, I am supposed to lodge my present application for 189 (PTS) visa off-shore.


As your goodself is fully aware that due to the world-wide spread of coronavirus (Covid-19) the entire world has been fully locked -down and all international flights have been banned thus my travel off-shore has become impossible under the given compelling and out of control circumstances.

I hoped that the above stated situation would change favourably for human race ie the danger of coronavirus or subsides and International flights begins to take place then i would be able to go Off-shore but the situation has not so changed.

Under the aforesaid impelling circumstances,i request that i may very kindly be specially allowed to lodge my application for 189(PTS) visa from within Australia due to above stated exceptional circumstances or extend the period till the situation normalizes.


Other relevant particulars are given below:-

A) EOI. = E............

B)Visa subclass = skilled Independent visa (sub-class 189)

C) Nominated occupation = Accountant( General)

D)Stream = Point-Tested Stream

E) Indicative point score = 95

F)Visa application can be made by 12th May 2020


Due to Age factor ,I will not be invitated second time through skillselect if i miss this golden chance.I attached the documents below with this email ie (a) copy of expression of interest.
(b) points break-down.
(c) letter of invitation.

With Regards 

Yours Sincerely,
Amandeep Singh.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

0425477786 said:


> Department's reply.
> Dear Applicant
> 
> 
> ...


You will remain lawful even if you apply from Australia as you have a BVA so again what’s the issue ?
It doesn’t say you can’t apply from within Australia 
What am I missing

Cheers


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

NB said:


> 0425477786 said:
> 
> 
> > Department's reply.
> ...


Yeah I agree with you NB she can apply within. that’s why it’s called a bridging visa aint it? Because it will be your visa until the next substantial visa is granted.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

0425477786 said:


> #12
> Hi guys
> Need advise
> Situation
> ...



Hi, Could you please share your DOE for 95 points as an Accountant? 

We're you an onshore or offshore applicant?

Lastly, how many years experience did you have? Please detail overseas or local (Australia).

Thank you for your post!


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

05/06/2019
1 year experience
Onshore


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

0425477786 said:


> 05/06/2019
> 1 year experience
> Onshore


Thanks for that. 

How did you reach 95 points with only 1 year exp? What's the breakdown for your 95 points?


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Some news about recent job losses and reduction in work hours for a significant number of working Australians: https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...ng-term-job-threats-grow-20200420-p54lfv.html

Sadly, economists warn that the worse is still to come!


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Py,naati,experience(15) single(10)age(30)study,ielts(40)


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

0425477786 said:


> Py,naati,experience(15) single(10)age(30)study,ielts(40)


Thank you for sharing but also congratulations. Your reply does really help some of us understand how things currently are for Accountants. 

In regard to your situation, are you able to travel to any other country and stay there until your PR is granted? That might be your best option if the Dep does not make an exception. That way, you'll be able to return once your PR is granted. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Any suggestions 
Which country
Flights from sydney to..............


----------



## SmartB (Nov 6, 2015)

Goodluck everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SmartB said:


> My 0.45 cents worth.
> 
> $8 million is NOT by any metrics or standard chicken feed. It is not and never was.
> 
> ...


You pay medical levy only when you work And earn above the threshold limit
Unemployed PR holders don’t pay and can still use Medicare in the unfortunate circumstances that’s they need to use it 

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi All, need one suggestion. I have logged my EOI for April 2020 with 75 points. I intend to have ACS & PTE completed for my spouse in the next 2-3 months, that means 85 points. In a worst case scenario go for NAATI which can bring my points to 90 max. Consider the current scenario, is it really feasible to invest and chase 189 PR. Me and my wife both will be from 2613 ANZCO code.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> Hi All, need one suggestion. I have logged my EOI for April 2020 with 75 points. I intend to have ACS & PTE completed for my spouse in the next 2-3 months, that means 85 points. In a worst case scenario go for NAATI which can bring my points to 90 max. Consider the current scenario, is it really feasible to invest and chase 189 PR. Me and my wife both will be from 2613 ANZCO code.


You can go ahead if you are sure of hitting 90. But the point is how soon you gonna reach. As everyone guessed, there will not be a big round in next 2 months , the backlog of 90 will continue to raise for 2613. 

PS: backlog of 85 is from Feb 2019. You are far behind the race as of today. Think smart and invest wisely.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

0425477786 said:


> Any suggestions
> Which country
> Flights from sydney to..............


I'm not able to advise what country bro. That's up to you and also what's available. But do check that you can apply from a different country of your passport. Ring DHA tomorrow and ask.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> You will remain lawful even if you apply from Australia as you have a BVA so again what’s the issue ?
> It doesn’t say you can’t apply from within Australia
> What am I missing
> 
> Cheers


Section 48 bar means he cannot apply almost any visa onshore(only exception is protection visa). Immi account would just not let him proceed with any visa application as his passport status would still indicate he is onshore. 



0425477786 said:


> Department's reply.
> Dear Applicant
> 
> 
> ...


It is a very complicated case. You might need to lodge a case with tribunal or contact the minister directly.


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Minister means?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> Section 48 bar means he cannot apply almost any visa onshore(only exception is protection visa). Immi account would just not let him proceed with any visa application as his passport status would still indicate he is onshore.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very complicated case. You might need to lodge a case with tribunal or contact the minister directly.


The reply from DHA does not stop him
Read the reply carefully

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

NB said:


> The reply from DHA does not stop him
> Read the reply carefully
> 
> Cheers


Reply also says there is no legislative ability to waive the S48 bar or lift it. This means Section 48 bar is still applicable to him. He has to be offshore to lodge any visa application (exception protection visas). It is usually imposed on when a onshore visa application is refused. No matter what he tries, immi account would not let him proceed with visa application as long as he is onshore.



0425477786 said:


> Minister means?


The Hon Alan Tudge MP is the acting Minister for Immigration, Citizenship, Migrant Services and Multicultural Affairs. You can try contacting his office here to see if the minister on compassionate grounds lift S48 bar for you.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

As expected, USA have temporarily suspend all immigration. Other countries will soon follow suit.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

ozlife said:


> As expected, USA have temporarily suspend all immigration. Other countries will soon follow suit.


Details and impacts are yet to come. There will be ruckus from democrats and intervention from court. Nothing is easy here in US.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi ppl, what was the outcome of Apr16 cabinet meeting in relation to upcoming AU immigration numbers from July20? apart from the financial support AU govt is extending to unemployed.

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ozlife said:


> As expected, USA have temporarily suspend all immigration. Other countries will soon follow suit.


Yes. I think Australia will complete another two 50-50 rounds before announcing that all immigration is suspended indefinitely. Won't be surprised if they suspend it for the entire year.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

kunsal said:


> ozlife said:
> 
> 
> > As expected, USA have temporarily suspend all immigration. Other countries will soon follow suit.
> ...


Suspend including grants?


----------



## Gun2392 (Aug 13, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> Hi All, need one suggestion. I have logged my EOI for April 2020 with 75 points. I intend to have ACS & PTE completed for my spouse in the next 2-3 months, that means 85 points. In a worst case scenario go for NAATI which can bring my points to 90 max. Consider the current scenario, is it really feasible to invest and chase 189 PR. Me and my wife both will be from 2613 ANZCO code.


I would suggest you to write NAATI asap because I applied my EOI with 85 points on Jan'19 and I waited more than a year for my invite. Then I realised I have to write NAATI. I have applied with 90 points on Mar'20 again.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Meanwhile an interesting read on unis
https://www.ft.com/content/0ae1c300-7fee-11ea-82f6-150830b3b99a


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Suspend including grants?


Are you asking about the US or Australia? If it's US, it is highly possible in the Trump regime. 

For Australia, my take is that it would be delayed but you'll still get it after things start getting back to normal. I don't think the AU government will delay granting visas to any high-priority occupations - but let's just wait for an official announcement. Invites on the other hand will be a different story.

I'd say consider yourself lucky you have your application in flight. Good luck!


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozlife said:


> As expected, USA have temporarily suspend all immigration. Other countries will soon follow suit.


That decision is mostly to do with current unemployment rate which is 6.9% in US compared to AU which is 5.2%.

Australia might not suspend it all together like US but there would be more restrictions introduced in the coming future for permanent visa pathways.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> unemployment rate which is 6.9% in US compared to AU which is 5.2%.


You are quoting historical data. Look at the news - there are thousands of people day being laid off or stood down without pay each day in both countries (and across the world).


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ozlife said:


> You are quoting historical data. Look at the news - there are thousands of people day being laid off or stood down without pay each day in both countries (and across the world).


I know data is not up to date and the actual numbers would be more than quoted but the point I wanted to make is the rate of unemployment is a major factor in US for suspending immigration.

Australia on the other hand, may take a different approach towards immigration planning. In the next FY DoHA might make it next to impossible to to score a 189 invite. State and Territories would similarly be forced to cut off their 190 program drastically.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

They have already made it hard last year(19_20). Reducing 189 quota make no sense to start the process even for future 90 pointers while there would be no hope anymore.
I am standing on 90 since 3 feb with 2339 occ. Is there any hope for me?
Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> They have already made it hard last year(19_20). Reducing 189 quota make no sense to start the process even for future 90 pointers while there would be no hope anymore.
> I am standing on 90 since 3 feb with 2339 occ. Is there any hope for me?
> Thanks


Check Iscah's website to get some idea about it.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> I know data is not up to date and the actual numbers would be more than quoted but the point I wanted to make is the rate of unemployment is a major factor in US for suspending immigration.
> 
> Australia on the other hand, may take a different approach towards immigration planning. In the next FY DoHA might make it next to impossible to to score a 189 invite. State and Territories would similarly be forced to cut off their 190 program drastically.


Just to add, it election year in US. So political rhetoric has its role to play too.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

sk2019au said:


> Just to add, it election year in US. So political rhetoric has its role to play too.


I don't want to add irrelevant comments in Australian immigration forum, but don't follow US actions because it's unique, due to an unique POTUS. the verbiage of the EO is out and it's not even close to what you thought from his tweet. They're pausing GC processing for at least 60 days without any impact on the marjory of visa holder population (H,L etc). How that saves American jobs or stops spreading of the pandemic? ....go figure. Just wanted to clarify things as I was attending an attorney call. Sorry for adding details that didn't belong to this forum, but i thought we all should know the truth to stop speculating and panicking in this hard time. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> They have already made it hard last year(19_20). Reducing 189 quota make no sense to start the process even for future 90 pointers while there would be no hope anymore.
> I am standing on 90 since 3 feb with 2339 occ. Is there any hope for me?
> Thanks


As far as 189 is concerned, it is highly likely that the next 2 months are going to be a small round as well. Atleast, that’s the pattern DIBP has followed over the past few years. And also, if we are looking the new invitation ceiling, it’s reduced to about 16,600 approx for 189 that includes less than 2,000 for Nz. So fairly we have 14,600 invites for 2019-20. Given DIBP takes an average of 2 individuals per invite, it comes to 7,300 invites. So far they have already sent out 7,000 invitations. So give or take they have about 300invites left for next two months. I’m no expert but I think July is the best bet for next big round.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> ali_t110 said:
> 
> 
> > They have already made it hard last year(19_20). Reducing 189 quota make no sense to start the process even for future 90 pointers while there would be no hope anymore.
> ...


 Australia got massive debt, more than Trillion Dollar. This increased from just over 500 Billion dollar before the virus. Government now got no choice than accumulating more tax revenue. This is done by doubling the migration program to increase tax revenues and repay debt as well as for the future economy.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Increasing immigration numbers doesn't mean it will increase the tax revenue. This is because only very small numbers of new migrants secure high paid jobs to contribute the tax. Even skilled migrants ended up driving Uber for most cases. Do you think the tax from low paid jobs can cover for those Trillion debts? Medicare is far more expensive for the country than the tax that people contribute.

As mentioned earlier, migration program can help when the economy is healthy even a little bit weak.

Now, it is projected about 3.4 millions of residents will be out of jobs. https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04...coronavirus-unemployment-projections/12161328 

None of the countries will take more immigrants while their citizens are loosing jobs. It is a common sense.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Increasing immigration numbers doesn't mean it will increase the tax revenue. This is because only very small numbers of new migrants secure high paid jobs to contribute the tax. Even skilled migrants ended up driving Uber for most cases. Do you think the tax from low paid jobs can cover for those Trillion debts? Medicare is far more expensive for the country than the tax that people contribute.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, migration program can help when the economy is healthy even a little bit weak.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be rude, but it's easy to talk like that when you got your PR secured. Would your thoughts be the same back in 2018? You got Medicare for free basically when you landed in Australia? Would you consider returning back to home country now or have you contributed to the economy enough?

People are keeping hope and Australia's immigration program has been same for years, luring people in with very little promise of actual work. Having economy in good or bad shape, it's same game they play.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-...ts-in-australia-during-coronavirus-recession/

If the government does not act to stop the coronavirus recession from forcing migrants out, then Australia will be far more economically vulnerable. Because Australia is a migrant settler nation, recessions here have special characteristics. - Abdul Rizvi.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Increasing immigration numbers doesn't mean it will increase the tax revenue. This is because only very small numbers of new migrants secure high paid jobs to contribute the tax. Even skilled migrants ended up driving Uber for most cases. Do you think the tax from low paid jobs can cover for those Trillion debts? Medicare is far more expensive for the country than the tax that people contribute.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, migration program can help when the economy is healthy even a little bit weak.
> 
> ...


An urban planning expert has called for more migrants, not less, in the face of “hysteria” over coronavirus that he warns could be hijacked by populists to “stoke immigration fears”.https://www.news.com.au/finance/eco...s/news-story/2fc4560c782ed83d3a2696c4e4522fb1


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't put my interest first when I make an opinion as I am happy to live Australia for good. But honestly if more and more immigrants leave everyday from Australia, it will be even worst than what it is now. You can talk about high paid jobs or expensive medicare, you may even find harder to survive regardless your status ( PR or Citizens )


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Sorry to be rude, but it's easy to talk like that when you got your PR secured. Would your thoughts be the same back in 2018? You got Medicare for free basically when you landed in Australia? Would you consider returning back to home country now or have you contributed to the economy enough?
> 
> People are keeping hope and Australia's immigration program has been same for years, luring people in with very little promise of actual work. Having economy in good or bad shape, it's same game they play.


Sorry to be rude. I am working in one of B4 and earning 250K pa and contributing tax for 80K pa.

I don't feel that my family and I are the burden for AU. This is because you asked me but not because I want to show off. 

However, the truth is that local people are losing jobs. Back in 2018, the economy is healthy. We are not talking about to stop immigration but it is essential to control to certain numbers to achieve the balance between local and new immigrants.

Look at the figure that will come next rounds. Then, we will know whether the number of invites will remain or decline or increase.

All the best!


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Sorry to be rude, but it's easy to talk like that when you got your PR secured. Would your thoughts be the same back in 2018? You got Medicare for free basically when you landed in Australia? Would you consider returning back to home country now or have you contributed to the economy enough?
> 
> People are keeping hope and Australia's immigration program has been same for years, luring people in with very little promise of actual work. Having economy in good or bad shape, it's same game they play.


Being a PR or even a citizen is irrelevant as this crisis has hit everyone. Tens of thousands of PRs/citizens are being stood down or being made redundant each day (and it's not just limited to Australia).

The impact of COVID isn't visa specific - it's impacting everyone. To give you a real-world example, I have a citizen friend who, until recently, was a highly paid IT consultant making circa $1,800 per day. Today she is out of work and not hopeful to find any work for the next 12-18 months (her words!). On the other end, my friend who works in healthcare and here on a temporary visa (waiting for a 189/190 invite from last ~18 months) has had massive increase in her work hours.

Australian economy has been a text book example for around 3 decades without a recession. That cycle has unfortunately ended. The focus of the government now will be revive the economy and that is going to take a few years. Until the unemployment rates are back to normal, you can forget about Australia inviting immigrants in large numbers!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.


 but anyone who would like to help with advise regarding immigration matter are welcome !!


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.


Non PR applicants? I always thought these monthly EOI groups were for aspiring/prospective PR applicants 

And how do I submit my documents to get my visa for this thread?

:focus:


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.
> ...


 Better wait until what cabinet decides. At this time around last year, we had clear idea about what ceilings value we got. I think, most probably within weeks when we might have clear information.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Ceilings value govt set for the coming year may impact the invitations issue for the coming rounds. DHA must probably waiting for the cabinet decisions.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I received FOI from one of my friends. Until Feb 2020, there were just over 10000 189 visa application backlog. 189 points test - 5178 & 189 Nz - 4877


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Better wait until what cabinet decides. At this time around last year, we had clear idea about what ceilings value we got. I think, most probably within weeks when we might have clear information.


This year isn't like last year. And the government has a lot of other priorities to deal with before they can let you know of the "ceilings value".

I know most people don't like to hear the truth or just choose to ignore it altogether, but at least they can show some compassion and be mindful of the situation we all are in!


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Until Feb 2020, there were just over 10000 189 visa application backlog.


Just over 10,000? 

FYI: that is year's worth of 189 quota given 1.6 people per application! And it is too large of a backlog given the current situation.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Until Feb 2020, there were just over 10000 189 visa application backlog.
> ...


There is possibly 2k-3k 189 grant in the month of March 2020. There must be just over 8k 189 backlog as of now.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.


Mate, your post is illogical and divides people based on their visa status. It is the most insensitive post that I've come across on this forum in my 4 years of being a member here.

This is Expat Forums and this section is for Expats living in and out of Australia. You do not understand what this forums is and what its members stand for. This is a forum for people who are intending to migrate. *This is also a forum for people temporarily or permanently residing in a country other than that of the person's upbringing. *

We also have some of the best Mara agents registered here who provides free of cost advice/suggestions. We have moderators and senior members who share their experiences and help people wherever they can. Just imagine if they seek to know your visa status before they answer any of your questions.

Everyone here is welcome regardless of their visa/citizenship status.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > I encourage only non PR applicants to participate in the group. I respect each of your view regardless of your residency status but this thread created purely for people who are non Australian Pr.
> ...


 I am talking about this thread " 189 invitations : May 2020"


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


 Don't know why you wrote whole story.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> Don't know why you wrote whole story.


I do my homework before I post. 
Why would even say such a thing. 
This thread resides inside Expat Forums not outside somewhere on _visa aspirants only and no PR/Citizens allowed forums_. Just try to understand and comprehend the meaning here.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why you wrote whole story.
> ...


 Better we talk and discuss on 189 invitations and etc related.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Better we talk and discuss on 189 invitations and etc related.


That is exactly what has been happening - each member contributing with their own opinion. 

I understand you disagree with most members here which is absolutely fine and I understand you've been frustrated and likely under a lot of stress like most of us. But you're not winning anything by telling people off.

Frankly, I'd hate to see a person like you in my workplace or in my community (I won't go as far as saying my country - but hopefully you got the gist).

Stay well and stay safe!


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi mates .
It's really confusing, how do you guys are speaking about big invitation rounds while the biggest round in 2019 _20 was just 1750.!
Issuing 100 or even 50 invites instead of 1000 or 2000 will help Austalia's economy?
I dont how these funny 16000 189 grants would impact the economy or worsen the situation.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Better we talk and discuss on 189 invitations and etc related.
> ...


 Your comment doesn't reflect you are well. I hope you will be well soon. Good night.


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Situation
Invited 13 march 2020
12 may 2020( 60 days end)
What are the chances of getting second time invitation?
Date of birth(03/04/1987)
Age after first invitation expiry on 12 may 2020(33 years 41 days)
So,does this change(loss of 5 points due to age) effects on second time invitation or second time will be received based on current eoi(basis on 13 march 2020)
Please understand the situation before suggestions.

If i donot lodge the visa application on or before 12th may 2020, invitation will be expired and invitation will go back into system .So,does the system revised the eoi or not?.

If next invitation round on 11th may 2020 and my first invitation expires on 12th may 2020 then do i have to wait for 11th june 2020?
Please read my previous post to make a link with current post

Thank you for bearing me.
Your advise is important and leads me to right direction.

Thank you again
Good night


----------



## 0425477786 (Apr 20, 2020)

Please read (#132 to #152)
And then #200 so that everyone understand my painful story


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

0425477786 said:


> Situation
> Invited 13 march 2020
> 12 may 2020( 60 days end)
> What are the chances of getting second time invitation?
> ...


You already lost age points, so technically your points reduced(ofcourse EOI won't update as it's locked). If I am not wrong on 12th May your EOI will become submitted state again and your DOE should be updated to 12th May with 5 points reduced. But due to some technical glitch if it didn't happen and say you got invited on 11th June, it will be void as you invited with wrong points.. sorry for your tough condition but either of this might happen..


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Sorry to be rude. I am working in one of B4 and earning 250K pa and contributing tax for 80K pa.
> 
> I don't feel that my family and I are the burden for AU. This is because you asked me but not because I want to show off.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is all cool, I respect that, it's just I feel PR holders are now embracing mindset of locals, no more immigration needed, economy is going down blah blah. And it's easy to say that once you're in. 

This country lives of immigrants, there is half a million students here, how many hundreds of thousands farm workers, people doing menial jobs in the city...etc. I don't believe local people will embrace these jobs at all, they will stay on government support until their jobs come back. 

I am in Australia because nobody from Sydney wanted to work in one area of the city, even with bigger salary and promotions. Area is not in CBD, hence most people they interviewed simply told them I don't want to lose my lifestyle and commute to CBD.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

0425477786 said:


> Please read (#132 to #152)
> And then #200 so that everyone understand my painful story


 I can feel your pain. Your pain is real. Having invited for 189, you are blocked by sec 48 to lodge visa onshore. But as time is running out, you can only be able to lodge by going offshore (any country) to lodge is the only option available to you. You can't lodge any visa except partner and protection when your previous visa was refuse (while you were on bridging visa). You will lose 5 precious points unfortunately after your birthday. 

There must have been some kind of visas for people restricted by sec 48 but so far is not the case in Australia.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

0425477786 said:


> Please read (#132 to #152)
> And then #200 so that everyone understand my painful story


Invitation is the most precious thing compared to others these days.

So, I would suggest you to find a way to go overseas to apply for 189 (or) contact to DHA and get their advice before it expires.

The most important thing is not to wait for the second invitation in this current situation.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

0425477786 said:


> Please read (#132 to #152)
> And then #200 so that everyone understand my painful story


Since you are onshore, go find a prestigous immigration lawyer to help you request a section 48 waiver and prepare you application before deadline. 

Also would you mind telling us why you got the section 48 in the first place? it is solely COVID-19 related? If it is, it should be easily waived.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

0425477786 said:


> Please read (#132 to #152)
> And then #200 so that everyone understand my painful story


Since you are on BVA, could you tell us which Visa is being processed right now, that you have been granted BVA?

One option is to 

- apply BVB
- Travel out to any country that offers you entry and with no travel ban (One I can think of is Sri Lanka) and then apply being offshore
- Return back



JennyWang said:


> Also would you mind telling us why you got the section 48 in the first place? it is solely COVID-19 related? If it is, it should be easily waived.


My guess - Section 48 bar applies since the person is on BVA, which means there is another Visa under process and this bar prevents non-citizen from applying another one?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> 0425477786 said:
> 
> 
> > Please read (#132 to #152)
> ...


 I think this could be a possible option. Also, request Department of Home Affairs to give you BVB for 6 months or more. If situation improves, you still can come to Australia holding BVB.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> Since you are on BVA, could you tell us which Visa is being processed right now, that you have been granted BVA?
> 
> One option is to
> 
> ...


Sri Lanka is not allowing any incoming flights

22 nd March 2020
All airplanes and ships banned for Sri Lanka
All passenger flight & ship arrivals into Sri Lanka stopped till Coronavirus threat is brought under control. All departure flights from Sri Lanka will continue to operate as usual.

Cheers


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

-Apply for BVB and ask for a longer one if they give you (6mths as someone suggested) 

- Travel out to any country that offers you entry and with no travel ban (One I can think of is Sri Lanka) and then apply being offshore

If no BVB is provided- 

You can take flight which is flying out from Aus- https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

Bhutan- you do not need visa also if indian. i think they are still allowing. 

bottom countries has the least amount of cases (check if anyone is allowing you to travel)- even if you leave the country and sit on any airport you can lodge your visa since you will be offshore. 

Return back when you are able to - i know this sucks big time but if you are happy to struggle a bit and able to survive few days from your saving this might do the trick.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Sri Lanka is not allowing any incoming flights
> 
> 22 nd March 2020
> All airplanes and ships banned for Sri Lanka
> ...


Oops..! Not sure what other option one has to be offshore. Maybe try some of the Pacific Islands.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks like SBS contacted DoHA on April rounds low numbers. 

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...f-invites-issued-for-permanent-residency-visa


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Yeah that is all cool, I respect that, it's just I feel PR holders are now embracing mindset of locals, no more immigration needed, economy is going down blah blah. And it's easy to say that once you're in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong in embracing whatever that you think is good for the country? After all, PR ppl are on their pathway to citizenship and there's nothing wrong in thinking like locals.Personally, I believe in big Australia. The Country has lot of potential and immigration is the key. But that's a long term goal. Govt might concentrate less on immigration at the moment and more on bringing back the Normalcy. Good news is Australia has kind of succeeded in controlling the COVID cases.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Yeah that is all cool, I respect that, it's just I feel PR holders are now embracing mindset of locals, no more immigration needed, economy is going down blah blah. And it's easy to say that once you're in.
> 
> This country lives of immigrants, there is half a million students here, how many hundreds of thousands farm workers, people doing menial jobs in the city...etc. I don't believe local people will embrace these jobs at all, they will stay on government support until their jobs come back.
> 
> I am in Australia because nobody from Sydney wanted to work in one area of the city, even with bigger salary and promotions. Area is not in CBD, hence most people they interviewed simply told them I don't want to lose my lifestyle and commute to CBD.


As we all mentioned that it will be bitter for those waiting for their invites. However, I believe that none of us is trying to against immigration program. In fact, we all are immigrants and AU is the immigration country which is well known all over the world.

Having said that, I don't want people having a big hope on upcoming invitation rounds due to various uncertain economy outlook in the country. Although I am still busy at my work which means my job is still considered secured, I feel very bad to those who lose their jobs. 

In addition to this, I don't want people spending or pouring their money to those PTE classes, exam fees and NAATI to increase points. That's why, I mentioned that for those with 85 points and below should have 2nd plan instead of spending money those exams especially this time when saving money is vital for everyone. Although it is good for the country or organizations to have more income through those tests, it is better to save money rather than trying to achieve 5/10 more points to become 85 pointers.

Even for 90 pointers, the wait will be getting longer if monthly invitation will remain at 100/200.

I strongly support immigration program and fully understand for those students waiting for this. What they can do now is finding the job wherever they can even in their own country and gain the experience which also means getting more points on experience, saving money, improving their English and waiting for the sunny days. 

We still don't know when the conditions will be better. However, it will definitely come. Life is like waves and always up and down. Nothing is permanent that I strongly believe as a Buddhism.

I know that 25 millions population is small for the size of AU. However, it is more important to have low employment rate to be a successful country.

Again. I hope the conditions will be better in the nearest future, locals will get their jobs back and AU will very welcome again more skilled immigrants. Again, I said more skilled immigrants. I am very sensitive about this because there are a lot of fake refugee who sucks the money of tax payers in many different ways. 

One more thing, I don't agree that Australians are lazy and not hardworking people. There are lazy people everywhere. I have seen many hardworking Australians here. They may be a bit layback style but this is how they have grown up with. On the other side of view, they may see us, new immigrants as starving who steal the jobs with low pay. There are always two sides of view everywhere.

All the best wishes!


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

R.Max said:


> -Apply for BVB and ask for a longer one if they give you (6mths as someone suggested)
> 
> - Travel out to any country that offers you entry and with no travel ban (One I can think of is Sri Lanka) and then apply being offshore
> 
> ...


Unfortunately at this situation no country willing accept anyone except citizens.. the toughest situation of ever.. and some countries not even allowing citizens, the most pathetic condition..


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> My guess - Section 48 bar applies since the person is on BVA, which means there is another Visa under process and this bar prevents non-citizen from applying another one?


Section 48 bar applies when a person's visa application gets rejected or cancelled. It prevents one from applying for another substantive visa.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> Section 48 bar applies when a person's visa application gets rejected or cancelled. It prevents one from applying for another substantive visa.


Yes, but it only applies to anyone who doesn't hold any or doesn't hold a substantive Visa while being onshore


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Some positive news and assurance on recovery









Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Can you please share the link?
Thanks.


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Can you please share the link?
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go. It's from PMs official linkedin handle

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/scot...19australia-activity-6659208368684707843-LDcp



Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Prady88 said:


> Sunpreet said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please share the link?
> ...


It's positive news. Hope it positively impact 189 invitations.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

BTW guys, NSW sent many invites to people yesterday under NSW 190. 
It has even invited people with 85+5 points but majority are 90+5.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Sunpreet said:


> BTW guys, NSW sent many invites to people yesterday under NSW 190.
> It has even invited people with 85+5 points but majority are 90+5.


Any links to where people have reported?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

All good man.
I am afraid that I have not seen any updates on software engineers, However, I have seen a guy with 2631111 received an invite-only with 90 points (including state points). He claims his DOE to be in last month.


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> All good man.
> 
> I am afraid that I have not seen any updates on software engineers, However, I have seen a guy with 2631111 received an invite-only with 90 points (including state points). He claims his DOE to be in last month.


That's interesting! If its true, then as people say - it's totally illogical.

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Prady88 said:


> That's interesting! If its true, then as people say - it's totally illogical.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


Have a look at my post in NSW 190 invites thread, and see how illogical it is. Some states, like SA have invited people with 55 points!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Updated 22 April 2020.

189 visa grant processing still 12 months.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Prady88 said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting! If its true, then as people say - it's totally illogical.
> ...


It really depends on the occupations needed by state. Mostly healthcare is needed nowadays. And it’s not a ranking system competition in 190s and 491s usually unlike the 189. 

For 190,491 regardless if you’re an 80 or 85, etc pointer you just have to satisfy their requirements and if they need an occupation like yours, they will invite. 

For ITs, accountants, and engineers. Well that’s a different story. Even at 95pts, they don’t usually invite due to the huge amount of manpower supply for those occupations especially the big cities.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Updated 22 April 2020.
> 
> 189 visa grant processing still 12 months.


Hope they’d give grants soon to lessen backlogs.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Prady88 said:


> Sunpreet said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please share the link?
> ...


It hardly changes anything regarding immigration. The next two rounds will still be of 50-50 in my opinion and the next financial year too will be significantly reduced or scrapped altogether till Australia completely recovers from the coronavirus catastrophe.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

How to stop all immigration program for next 100 years to help aus to recover everything?!!!!
Let me know how you can think this funny 7200 invitations would worsen the situation?


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> Hope they’d give grants soon to lessen backlogs.


Yeah nice would be a good time to catch up and get through backlogs and improve processing time. Especially with the speculated smaller rounds next 2 months. Would be nice to start next FY (even with smaller numbers) with less of a backlog.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> How to stop all immigration program for next 100 years to help aus to recover everything?!!!!
> Let me know how you can think this funny 7200 invitations would worsen the situation?


 Yes, it is really funny to receive 7000 invitations in the past 10 months 😅. There is a serious mismanagement in the migration program to be honest.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ali_t110 said:


> How to stop all immigration program for next 100 years to help aus to recover everything?!!!!
> Let me know how you can think this funny 7200 invitations would worsen the situation?


It's because immigrants are the scapegoat for everything that is wrong in Australia for the government.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pineapple_ said:


> Yeah nice would be a good time to catch up and get through backlogs and improve processing time. Especially with the speculated smaller rounds next 2 months. Would be nice to start next FY (even with smaller numbers) with less of a backlog.


If the number of new invites are low, so is the number of officers attending work
I am sure the department must be working with highly reduced staff also due to the virus
So don’t get too optimistic for reduction in processing times

Cheers


----------



## Ahmed M. Khalil (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Guys,

It is my first post here in the forum since I moved to OZ in May 2019; I read the last 24 pages and thought to give my view of the current situation.

My journey like most was tough and long. Getting from 60 to 65 to 75 points was not easy when the bar was constantly changing and I was chasing it. PTE alone took me 5 attempts to clear +20 points for English. You are not alone in this time/money demanding path. *If there is any way to increase your score do it even NAATI (which is a money-making scam) because the bar will not be lowered as a rule of thumb*.

I moved here alone. Have no professional network. Not so many Egyptians in Australia like other nationalities especially in Perth where I live. I used only SEEK to search for jobs in the Oil & Gas sector, which I spent years working and accumulating experience in. I had -to my surprise- many interviews and job offers. No discrimination whatsoever. Before I moved here I studied hard for a couple more certifications in my field like I have never did in my life even in college. *My advice is make yourself as best as you can in your field. DO NOT waste time while you are waiting for the invite or the visa. Make every day count.*

It has been a very successful year for me till COVID-19 hit OZ HARD!
Sadly my work hours have been reduced for the foreseeable future, and this is a better situation than MILLIONS of Aussies & PRs who were letdown. Temporary visa holders have it even worse. I am not complaining. I can keep myself afloat, when many people can not, and will depend on government support.

My opinion is this:

*Short term*: Expect substantial decrease in the number of invitations. It is INEVITABLE. Till these millions of unemployed & under-employed people get back on track or at least be on that path of recovery.

*Medium term*: Normal-ish immigration levels. *Prepare for that or have a second plan if you can not wait*. Australia can not live without immigration to support the current economic structure. 

*Long term*: No one Knows. Australia is a services/resources economy. Will COVID-19 aftermath result in a massive push for diversification and a different economic model. No idea.

Try to increase your points if possible / Study HARD for a year or two before the move and add globally-recognized certifications in your field as much as you can (or whatever equivalent in your field) & have a plan B if everything fall apart. That is what I did.

Finally REALLY appreciate being with your family, and being in a good health.

All the best ...


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> How to stop all immigration program for next 100 years to help aus to recover everything?!!!!
> Let me know how you can think this funny 7200 invitations would worsen the situation?


Also, it doesn't affect locals to get their jobs back even if DHA decides to issue same 7000 invitations in next 6 months. Pearsen, Ielts, Professional Year, Naati, Migration firm, Skill Assessing Bodies, Banking Industries, Insurance Companies and DHA Itself are highly dependent on the revenue from migrants. I think around 100k are directly and directly employed from people like you and me to those sectors.


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys ,

Is it possible to change a course after applying for Student visa? 

Note- I have not been granted visa yet. I am awaiting my medical. I want to change duration of course and course provider from 1 year course to 1.5 year course given the current scenario.

Please advice 🙏. All help appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> Is it possible to change a course after applying for Student visa?
> 
> ...


The details given by you are too little 

https://www.studiesinaustralia.com/...se-or-institution-as-an-international-student

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for replying NB but is there any place where I can find requirements about visa that is still in Processing and hasn't been granted yet. The article seems to focus on the visa that has been granted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Thanks for replying NB but is there any place where I can find requirements about visa that is still in Processing and hasn't been granted yet. The article seems to focus on the visa that has been granted.


You are expecting a help without giving any details
Best of luck

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

I applied for a student visa on 2nd April in course advanced diploma in leadership and management which has duration of 1 year in Altec college. Howver I want to switch to Advanced Diploma in leadership and management course thag has duration of 1.5 years from another education provider to extend my stay as next financial seems hopeless. 
I have received COE from Altec college but now I want to switch before visa is granted. Is it possible to do it, If I get another coe from another edu provider and get a transfer or cancel course with Altec? If so how do I notify department? Thanks for help.


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

SLPQ said:


> I applied for a student visa on 2nd April in course advanced diploma in leadership and management which has duration of 1 year in Altec college. Howver I want to switch to Advanced Diploma in leadership and management course thag has duration of 1.5 years from another education provider to extend my stay as next financial seems hopeless.
> I have received COE from Altec college but now I want to switch before visa is granted. Is it possible to do it, If I get another coe from another edu provider and get a transfer or cancel course with Altec? If so how do I notify department? Thanks for help.


Unfortunately, it is highly unlikely that you can transfer school now. I am pretty sure all schools have their own policies to you from switching. Many schools require you to study for at least 1 semester before they release you. 

You should contact Altec first to find out about their conditions. You then can transfer after 1 or 2 semesters as required. This even gives you more time to stay in Aus.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

After playing with skillselect api, I found out there are 26th 90, 8th 95, and <5th 100 EOIs with invited status in my occupation, which means all of them are fake EOIs.

I don't know who dare to do this unshamed action and why?are they really human?!!!

and the most important thing, Dha doesn't have any intention to react?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hey. 

Do you mind sharing your occupation?

Thanks


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

What made you say that they are fake?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> After playing with skillselect api, I found out there are 26th 90, 8th 95, and <5th 100 EOIs with invited status in my occupation, which means all of them are fake EOIs.
> 
> I don't know who dare to do this unshamed action and why?are they really human?!!!
> 
> and the most important thing, Dha doesn't have any intention to react?



How did you find out that they were fake EOI’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> After playing with skillselect api, I found out there are 26th 90, 8th 95, and <5th 100 EOIs with invited status in my occupation, which means all of them are fake EOIs.
> 
> I don't know who dare to do this unshamed action and why?are they really human?!!!
> 
> and the most important thing, Dha doesn't have any intention to react?


I think it suits DHA to let invites go waste
This way They can show that they issue a lot more invites then they would be able to show if there were no fake EOIs

I estimate that at least a third of all invites go waste, so the DHA numbers look better by that much
So in the month they Invited 1500, they actually needed only a 1000, which only they got after you weed out the fake EOIs 
So they have the cake and eat it too 

Cheers


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

My occupation is 2339, and while the last round that 90 pointers got invited was march so they must lodge within 2months but unfortunately they are displayed as invited.
Even for 95 and 100.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> ali_t110 said:
> 
> 
> > After playing with skillselect api, I found out there are 26th 90, 8th 95, and <5th 100 EOIs with invited status in my occupation, which means all of them are fake EOIs.
> ...


 Agree with your statement. It is to show DHA actually inviting a lot of applicants but in reality 30% of those go wasted due to multiple eois lodged, fake eois lodged and etc. Also, there will be round or two this fiscal year that DHA might attempt to invite large number just to show they are inviting so applicants may appear in pte, naati and py.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Agree with your statement. It is to show DHA actually inviting a lot of applicants but in reality 30% of those go wasted due to multiple eois lodged, fake eois lodged and etc. Also, there will be round or two this fiscal year that DHA might attempt to invite large number just to show they are inviting so applicants may appear in pte, naati and py.


It is totally against humanity, they are playing with our lives just to earn more money and make the competition harder.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

It happened in Oct 2019 when we got 1500 invites. Prior to this month we had almost 0 189 visa grant.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> It happened in Oct 2019 when we got 1500 invites. Prior to this month we had almost 0 189 visa grant.


The system shows in just 2 days,7th 100 points EOIs were added, how it is possible these days?!
agree with NB, I am damn sure these are systematic trends currently running by DHA.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> It is totally against humanity, they are playing with our lives just to earn more money and make the competition harder.


It is no doubt a downside for people with 90-95 points, maybe a bit unfair but is it 'totally against humanity'??? I don't think so. This statement is just overrated.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> The system shows in just 2 days,7th 100 points EOIs were added, how it is possible these days?!
> agree with NB, I am damn sure these are systematic trends currently running by DHA.


Funny, there is like 5-6 EOIs for 190 NSW for a "Horse Trainer" with 100 pts. Who knows how many of these are fake and just taking up valuable time from everyone else.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

FYI






Expression of Interests submitted as at 29/04/2020.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> View attachment 92338
> Expression of Interests submitted as at 29/04/2020.


 Vast majority of students are from Accounting/Business/Finance background in Australia, followed by IT students.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Also, if anyone got multiple eois created in a same month that may likely to be wasted if invited, please suspend such eois to avoid unnecessary waste of invitations. Give other a good possibility to get invited as well.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Wasting valuable invitations is such a horrible thing and it should be prevented by implementing a proper EOI submission process instead of allowing registration with any email IDs.

1. User account registration in Skilled Select should include proper verification through photo ID such as Passport. Then user account will be activated to apply EOIs.

2. One user should not be allowed to have same EOIs more than one. For instance, User A can only have 1 x 189, 1 x 190 (Each State) and 1 x 491 (Each State).

3. Invitation should be only valid for 14 days to apply so that it will be back into the pool before the next invitation round monthly. I believe all genuine users will keep watching their golden invitations everyday. If not, they seems to be not interested in this migration program at all.

4. For 189 and 190 as they are PR, only one EOI will receive the invitation. If User A receives 190 (NSW) invitation, his/her 189 should be suspended until the invitation expires.

I still can remember that I had 1 x 189, 1 x 190 (NSW) and 1 x 190 (VIC). When I received 190 VIC invitation, I did withdraw 189 and 190 (NSW) for the rest of the candidates waiting as same as me.

Those above are my personal opinions. You may want to add more or reject all. This is just to prevent valuable invitations from wasting every month.

All the Best .....


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Wasting valuable invitations is such a horrible thing and it should be prevented by implementing a proper EOI submission process instead of allowing registration with any email IDs.
> 
> 1. User account registration in Skilled Select should include proper verification through photo ID such as Passport. Then user account will be activated to apply EOIs.
> 
> ...


DHA is aware of all these and even more . They still allow for manipulation’s and there are so many reasons for that .One could be - Just to keep the applicants on the verge of competition and raise false beliefs on the program


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Wasting valuable invitations is such a horrible thing and it should be prevented by implementing a proper EOI submission process instead of allowing registration with any email IDs.
> 
> 1. User account registration in Skilled Select should include proper verification through photo ID such as Passport. Then user account will be activated to apply EOIs.
> 
> ...


 agree. Also, 189 eoi should be okay to be valid for 60 days after invitation to lodge visa but must expire afterwards. Such eois not lodged visas after 60 days should not go to the eoi pool back again.

Another thing I want to mention is that eois should be valid for more than 2 years, followed by Pte, Naati, Py & etc as waiting period for all hard working immigrants have exceeded more than 2 yrs even after scoring 90 or 95 points. It's not fair for someone who scores 90 or 95 and next day his or her eois/py/pte/naati get expired before invite.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

ten more days for invitation round. lets hope for the best. I hope that all the 90 pointers gets the invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> sawtinnmaung said:
> 
> 
> > Wasting valuable invitations is such a horrible thing and it should be prevented by implementing a proper EOI submission process instead of allowing registration with any email IDs.
> ...


 we want Australia to be generous and fair to those hard working migrants.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

*Huge drop in overseas migration*

*Quoted from PM's live briefing*

Australia's border closures is having a huge impact on overseas migration, one that will especially be seen next year.

Mr Morrison said there would be an 85 per cent fall in overseas migration next year, when compared to the 2018/19 period


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> *Quoted from PM's live briefing*
> 
> Australia's border closures is having a huge impact on overseas migration, one that will especially be seen next year.
> 
> Mr Morrison said there would be an 85 per cent fall in overseas migration next year, when compared to the 2018/19 period


Here goes the dreams of thousands!


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

They have already done that in 19_20.
I think they won't touch the 189 quota but instead they may reduce provisional program.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> agree. Also, 189 eoi should be okay to be valid for 60 days after invitation to lodge visa but must expire afterwards. Such eois not lodged visas after 60 days should not go to the eoi pool back again.
> 
> Another thing I want to mention is that eois should be valid for more than 2 years, followed by Pte, Naati, Py & etc as waiting period for all hard working immigrants have exceeded more than 2 yrs even after scoring 90 or 95 points. It's not fair for someone who scores 90 or 95 and next day his or her eois/py/pte/naati get expired before invite.


In my opinion, 60 days is very long for someone to lodge the visa if they really keen to migrate. This is just to lodge the visa and then you still can upload other documents after the lodgement.

The most compelling reason is that if this invitation reaches to fake/dead/orphan EOIs, it will stay there for 60 days plus another 60 days for second invite.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > *Quoted from PM's live briefing*
> ...


 85% fall is the total number taken out of NOM. NOM is plus and minus between arrivals and departures in a year. As borders are closed, NOM migration may be negative soon in the future, meaning more departures and less arrivals. But saying that we don't know how they manage permanent intake though. But experts have suggested a remedy to government - https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sb...ry/5f6dbd8e-9021-425b-996c-cc653bea81fd?amp=1


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello Everyone.

ISCAH has just given a possible interpretation to PM Scott Morrison's comment from today. Permanent migrants do not possibly fall under the category of 85%.

For more on this matter, you may all visit ISCAH's official Facebook page.

Cheers


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Prime Minister's statement about migration levels
---------------------------------------------------------------

We have listened to the audio of the PMs statement today about migration dropping 85% for 2020/21 compared to 2018/19 and he states the figures are referring to "Net overseas migration".

This is VERY important as this is NOT the annual migration program of 160,000. Rather it refers to long term stays in Australia of 12 months in any 16 months period

See the definition here :
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/rese...s/visa-statistics/live/net-overseas-migration

So it refers also to students, workers, working holiday makers etc who are now restricted through border controls from coming to Australia in the forseeable future.

That would come to a relief of those wanting permanent residence as it is not suggesting the 160,000 migration program will be reduced by 85%. Although that number will likely reduce by a lesser so far unannounced figure.

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Jattt said:


> ten more days for invitation round. lets hope for the best. I hope that all the 90 pointers gets the invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's going to be another 50 round. Even 95 pointers won't get invited.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, it might be 50 or no rounds (atleast based on PM's statement)


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

However, I sense a possibility of a really good round. All the best !!


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Seems it's over even for 90 pointers .
Gov. want to cut the immigration program.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

considering the current trends , is it advisable to invest in NAATI ? I need to initiate ACS for my spouse and then hopefully PTE once center opens up. Considering the gloomy situation and comment from AUS PM,I a bit hesitant. At max I can reach 90 points by Sept-Oct 2020. Note I am an offshore candidate.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Wasting valuable invitations is such a horrible thing and it should be prevented by implementing a proper EOI submission process instead of allowing registration with any email IDs.
> 
> 1. User account registration in Skilled Select should include proper verification through photo ID such as Passport. Then user account will be activated to apply EOIs.
> 
> ...


Another easy way of doing this would be to put a fee against EOI e.g. 500$/EOI. If the applicant gets an invitation that amount will be subtracted from visa fee and all other amount submitted against other EOIs will be reimbursed.

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> considering the current trends , is it advisable to invest in NAATI ? I need to initiate ACS for my spouse and then hopefully PTE once center opens up. Considering the gloomy situation and comment from AUS PM,I a bit hesitant. At max I can reach 90 points by Sept-Oct 2020. Note I am an offshore candidate.


 unfortunately can't say anything about it now.. you have lot of things to happen in your way to reach 90 .. so think yourself pros/cons and invest..


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

hamza-93 said:


> Another easy way of doing this would be to put a fee against EOI e.g. 500$/EOI. If the applicant gets an invitation that amount will be subtracted from visa fee and all other amount submitted against other EOIs will be reimbursed.
> 
> Cheers


I agree, there is a simple solution to the problem... that is if DHA even acknowledges it as a 'problem' that needs 'fixing'. There is a reason they are not doing anything to rid of any fake EOIs. Perhaps it makes them look good giving out x amounts of invites every month, while only giving out x (significantly lower amount) of grants


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Labor has called for Australia's immigration program to be overhauled and curtailed in the wake of the coronavirus pandemic:

https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...-overhaul-after-pandemic-20200501-p54p0i.html


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

In the meanwhile, the Canadian migration intake has hardly taken a hit due to Covid, as the number of invitations issued from the last 3-4 months has been quite steady and hasn't been sporadic. 

Considering the two countries of Australia and Canada as having similar population and migration policies, I wonder what would be the policy ahead for Australia, especially for Permanent Migration candidates...


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Labor has called for Australia's immigration program to be overhauled and curtailed in the wake of the coronavirus pandemic:
> 
> https://www.theage.com.au/politics/...-overhaul-after-pandemic-20200501-p54p0i.html


Labor has always been against the increasing numbers of temporary migrants. not a big surprise.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ajchak84 said:


> considering the current trends , is it advisable to invest in NAATI ? I need to initiate ACS for my spouse and then hopefully PTE once center opens up. Considering the gloomy situation and comment from AUS PM,I a bit hesitant. At max I can reach 90 points by Sept-Oct 2020. Note I am an offshore candidate.


You might as well forget this year as the next two rounds are going to be of 50 each like last month.

I would suggest you to wait until planning levels are announced for next year (should be anytime this month or the next one) to see how many places are allocated to 189 visa and take your call accordingly.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It's a good read. I do disagree with some points there.

They say why give jobs to immigrats while Australians can do the same job. Anyone who has worked in Australia knows that often times immigrats have better quality education than australians, especially in skilled jobs. That is why those jobs go to immigrats. Not because of anything else. The solution would be to make the education system in Australia better, not blame immigrats. 

Secondly, they say immigrats undercut Australians. That's simply not true. It is true that when supply exceeds demand, salary goes down. But that's not the only side of the story. We can see that thousands of Australians also work jobs receiving less than minimum wage. Whom are they undercutting then? They are undercutting themselves. This happens a lot because minimum wage laws are not strictly enforced almost anywhere in Australia. Fix this issue first then there won't be anyone undercutting anyone in the community. Also, the only way to guarantee quality of outcome in any economy is to guarantee supply exceeds demand at least a little bit. Otherwise in demand exceeds supply, people who have the skill will become lax and won't be motivated to function at their highest potential. This is true for any economy.

Anyone agree? 



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> It's a good read. I do disagree with some points there.
> 
> They say why give jobs to immigrats while Australians can do the same job. Anyone who has worked in Australia knows that often times immigrats have better quality education than australians, especially in skilled jobs. That is why those jobs go to immigrats. Not because of anything else. The solution would be to make the education system in Australia better, not blame immigrats.
> 
> ...


Australian government has an easy way out by making immigrants the scapegoats for their own failures and they take that route whenever possible.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Labor statement regarding migration program is contradictory. 

Without temporary migrants, there won't be permanent migrants. And without permanent migrants, there won't be Australian citizens

I think it's more like blaming same temporary migrants who become permanent residents or citizens. 

It makes no sense talking about permanent migrants and protecting jobs for permanent residents or citizens of Australia

But those who are already in Australia, committing to become Australian Permanent residents or citizens should not be disadvantaged. It takes more than half a decade for hardworking migrants to become eligible for permanent residents.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Labor statement regarding migration program is contradictory.
> 
> *Without temporary migrants, there won't be permanent migrants.* And without permanent migrants, there won't be Australian citizens
> 
> ...


You are very wrong here, the way system was setup for decade is that significant portion of immigration comes from overseas applications...straight in to PR. This is unfair to temp workers and unfortunately now they are bearing the cost of this pandemic without any government help. 

Meanwhile some PR holders, even here on forum are now taking stance against further immigration...hypocrisy at finest. Once they got PR let's cut immigration to save economy lol. This is also known as "I got mine, f*** you" mentality that is widespread among western world.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Labor statement regarding migration program is contradictory.
> ...


 You are right.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

kunsal said:


> You might as well forget this year as the next two rounds are going to be of 50 each like last month.
> 
> I would suggest you to wait until planning levels are announced for next year (should be anytime this month or the next one) to see how many places are allocated to 189 visa and take your call accordingly.


Thanks for the help !! I was not planning for this year tbh but seeing the recent cut offs and situation in Australia, I am a bit hesitant that whether 90 points(provided ACS/EN/NAATI goes well) will give me a fair chance in 2021. 
One thing is for sure after every recession there has always been a galore of opportunities but no one can forecast when this recession will be over for AU businesses.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> Thanks for the help !! I was not planning for this year tbh but seeing the recent cut offs and situation in Australia, I am a bit hesitant that whether 90 points(provided ACS/EN/NAATI goes well) will give me a fair chance in 2021.
> One thing is for sure after every recession there has always been a galore of opportunities but no one can forecast when this recession will be over for AU businesses.


NAATI takes only 800$ and it is valid for three years.
i think it is a good idea to have that ready soon as possible and you can use it for the next three years without worrying. considering NAATI is not conducted frequently, i'd suggest have that ready when you have a chance. The worst case could be when you need that 5 points, you don't have it and having to wait for few months to be able to actually book the test and another couple of months to get the result back. it is not like PTE where you can take anytime you like and get the result back the next day. altogether, you could potentially waste ~6months just to get that 5 point when you are running out of time. Some might say 800 is a lot, but 800 seems to be a fair amount to invest for PR considering your situation. 

Waiting for migration plan could be ideal, but this usually happens during federal budget planning, and the federal budget plan for 20-21 has been postponed to october as far as i know. so there is a chance that you won't even get updated migration plan for 2020-2021 on time. 

but again, decision is yours and if you do decide to take one, I wish all the best  !


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> NAATI takes only 800$ and it is valid for three years.
> i think it is a good idea to have that ready soon as possible and you can use it for the next three years without worrying. considering NAATI is not conducted frequently, i'd suggest have that ready when you have a chance. The worst case could be when you need that 5 points, you don't have it and having to wait for few months to be able to actually book the test and another couple of months to get the result back. it is not like PTE where you can take anytime you like and get the result back the next day. altogether, you could potentially waste ~6months just to get that 5 point when you are running out of time. Some might say 800 is a lot, but 800 seems to be a fair amount to invest for PR considering your situation.
> 
> Waiting for migration plan could be ideal, but this usually happens during federal budget planning, and the federal budget plan for 20-21 has been postponed to october as far as i know. so there is a chance that you won't even get updated migration plan for 2020-2021 on time.
> ...


How can they invite people from July if migration plan is postponed to October? Any link for the same?


----------



## uday63 (Sep 22, 2016)

kunsal said:


> How can they invite people from July if migration plan is postponed to October? Any link for the same?


https://ministers.treasury.gov.au/m...18/media-releases/2020-21-budget-announcement

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

uday63 said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > How can they invite people from July if migration plan is postponed to October? Any link for the same?
> ...


Thanks.

So safe to assume that there will be little to no invitations till September?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So safe to assume that there will be little to no invitations till September?


The migration plan encompasses a variety of migration pathways. 

partner, child, employer sponsored, state nomination, regional, skilled independent etc.

it seems to be highly unlikely that they will freeze them all. 

and as i said, it is their 'usual pattern' that they come up with migration plan at around the same time with budget planning

My understanding is that they need a clear picture of economy to adjust planning levels, and that clear picture is usually drawn during budget planning. however, who knows, they may go ahead and announce the migration plan prior to the budget plan.


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Query regarding ACS skills; After 2 years, Can we renew ACS skills on basis of Professional year without any experience in the field?? Any help appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Query regarding ACS skills; After 2 years, Can we renew ACS skills on basis of Professional year without any experience in the field?? Any help appreciated.


Renew ?
On what basis were you assessed earlier ?

Cheers


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

I compeleted masters here and then PY. So degree was assessed on basis of PY. The ACS letter says it has validity of 2 years. So I think it needs to be renewed after 2 years. So would they assess the degree and PY again without experience?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> Labor has always been against the increasing numbers of temporary migrants. not a big surprise.


Hello guys.

Just check out the latest statement on this matter by Alan Tudge.
Govt dismisses $20bn call to support temporary visa holders - YouTube



Cheers


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> juni_001 said:
> 
> 
> > Labor has always been against the increasing numbers of temporary migrants. not a big surprise.
> ...


Could you please share the link to this YouTube video? Can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> Could you please share the link to this YouTube video? Can’t seem to find it.


https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6153877475001


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Mr. said:


> https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6153877475001


Nothing new here...this country gives priority to people who scored enough points in English overseas without putting single dollar in to the economy...over the workers who are crucial part of the economy.

A friend works in Germany on a temp visa and is getting his salary contributed by the government, because they know he is part of the economy and will help in recovery from the pandemic...not treated like an expendable resource like in Australia. 

I would say that Australia has one of the worst treatment of temp workers in the world, no access to public health system or schooling, it's just disgraceful and now with the pandemic they are just continuing their policy.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Mr. said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6153877475001
> ...


 That's very true.


----------



## xyz.ryo (Apr 22, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Nothing new here...this country gives priority to people who scored enough points in English overseas without putting single dollar in to the economy...over the workers who are crucial part of the economy.
> 
> A friend works in Germany on a temp visa and is getting his salary contributed by the government, because they know he is part of the economy and will help in recovery from the pandemic...not treated like an expendable resource like in Australia.
> 
> I would say that Australia has one of the worst treatment of temp workers in the world, no access to public health system or schooling, it's just disgraceful and now with the pandemic they are just continuing their policy.



but you want to come to australia ? right ?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

xyz.ryo said:


> but you want to come to australia ? right ?


I am already in Australia, just stating what I've experienced during my time here. 

Just because I am willing to immigrate in a country doesn't mean I can't discuss what's wrong with the system. I do not pretend it's heaven on Earth like many people are.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I am already in Australia, just stating what I've experienced during my time here.
> 
> Just because I am willing to immigrate in a country doesn't mean I can't discuss what's wrong with the system. I do not pretend it's heaven on Earth like many people are.


You are absolutely correct here. You fundamentally have a right to criticise a system which does not serve the best interest of all or have major flaws. 

I don't believe Australia's immigration system prioritises onshore applicants over offshore applicants. It's almost common sense to believe that applicants whom have spent money, paid tax into Australia and spent YEARS in the country to be prioritised first. It's something I've disagreed with since finding out. If I'm wrong, please correct me here.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I am already in Australia, just stating what I've experienced during my time here.
> 
> Just because I am willing to immigrate in a country doesn't mean I can't discuss what's wrong with the system. I do not pretend it's heaven on Earth like many people are.


Didn't you know how wrong the system was in Australia before you decided to move here? I'm sure you did a lot of research and decided Australia is still the best country!

Don't throw blame on others (in your case the 'system' or the government) just because you can't get an invite. And try moving to Germany if you think that's a better place for you.

Let me ask you a simple question: if you get an invite to apply tomorrow, would you let it go? (just because the 'system' is so wrong in your own words. I'm sure you wouldn't want to put up with it for the rest of your life staying here!).

#stopwhining


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> You are absolutely correct here. You fundamentally have a right to criticise a system which does not serve the best interest of all or have major flaws.
> 
> I don't believe Australia's immigration system prioritises onshore applicants over offshore applicants. It's almost common sense to believe that applicants whom have spent money, paid tax into Australia and spent YEARS in the country to be prioritised first. It's something I've disagreed with since finding out. If I'm wrong, please correct me here.


They are prioritising the best talent based on a defined score (points test) - either onshore or offshore. 

If you can't match the point score of an offshore applicant, I'd say you need to up-skill. If you can't then I'm sorry to say but an offshore applicant is a better bet for the economy.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

ozlife said:


> Didn't you know how wrong the system was in Australia before you decided to move here? I'm sure you did a lot of research and decided Australia is still the best country!
> 
> Don't throw blame on others (in your case the 'system' or the government) just because you can't get an invite. And try moving to Germany if you think that's a better place for you.
> 
> ...



I don't think he's blaming other people. This immigration system is not perfect and Australia largely depends on revenue from migrants. That is just a fact. 

A country must put its' citizens first. This is just common sense but obviously being caught in the middle of this whilst you're in the process is a very uncomfortable experience especially because it was already hard enough without the virus. 

If I got an invitation tomorrow or the next round, I still would not let it go because the system should prioritise applicants whom already have jobs in their nominated occupations and have already contributed to the economy. Otherwise, they'll be a burden to the country being jobless yet somehow still labelled as a 'skilled migrant'. 

Also what exactly makes you believe an offshore applicant is better? I doubt they assimilate properly than the onshore applicants already have on top of already contributing to the economy. All the offshore has done is apply and get lucky. No personal life experience needed just forms filled and money spent. 

I personally know five onshore applicants ALL whom have jobs in their field and have been in Australia for 4-7 years now. All 5 are still waiting for their invitation despite having between 85-95 points. How exactly is their contribution to this country not justified when somebody who's never set foot in Australia gets an invitation before them?


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> All the offshore has done is apply and get lucky


Seriously? So you think that the offshore applicants just apply and hope for a lottery?

Get your facts right - if they are getting an invite, they are more favourable than you in the long term for the economy. And it doesn't take much time to get 'assimilated' to the Aussie way of live.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> ...and Australia largely depends on revenue from migrants. That is just a fact.


Migrants contribute to the Australian economy - but the Aussie economy doesn't 'largely depend' on migrant revenue.

I'll give you a LOL here.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> ozlife said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't you know how wrong the system was in Australia before you decided to move here? I'm sure you did a lot of research and decided Australia is still the best country!
> ...


 onshore people already got advantage in multiple things, like exp and onshore can do Naati with less expense.. and can do PY.. despite all this if a person working 4 to 7yrs onshore didn't get invite means, he/she either not serious or he/she doesn't have enough skills to beat the points system.. maybe a more skilled offshore could be better in contributing to economy.. chances are given to all and country needs the global talent not only local talent, and the whole world is currently running based on it...


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > ozlife said:
> ...


I totally agree to this point and I second it. Offshore or Onshore that doesn't matter for a point based system and ofcourse, onshore applicants already have so many advantages where they can increase points and few eligibility criterias as well.

Every individual is trying hard to get the invite with their own efforts and eligible conditions and I suggest that we should stop discussing on who is better and focus towards our own goals.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ozlife said:


> Didn't you know how wrong the system was in Australia before you decided to move here? I'm sure you did a lot of research and decided Australia is still the best country!
> 
> Don't throw blame on others (in your case the 'system' or the government) just because you can't get an invite. And try moving to Germany if you think that's a better place for you.
> 
> ...


Not really, I got a job offer here and thought it might be good place to settle...I didn't know I need to dive in through forums and all these hidden things to realise how getting PR is a nightmare. Part of it is that forums all full of people and MARA agents promoting Australia as heaven on Earth, well many people disagree too.

I agree Australia is the best country, for some people, where else can you apply offshore and score points and be let in with almost full citizen rights? Canada maybe? I do think overseas PR are ridiculous and that's just my opinion, and there is many facts in points scoring that are just plain wrong.

For example lets say you have two engineers applying for work exp points...one worked in a big multinational company on biggest projects in let's say Dubai on Burj Khalifa building...the other one worked in a small unknown company doing small house construction jobs. On paper...they both have 8 yrs of experience and same amount of points, but if you were an employer in Australia which one would you choose? So it's not about real skills, it's about ticking the boxes.

Then, PR points say everyone with 10yrs of experience and above are the same...there is no difference for someone with 20 yrs exp in the field against someone with 10, which again is completely ridiculous. Go and see job requirements and vacancies, there is a whole lot of positions above 10 yrs of exp. But PR doesn't care about that...it's all equalised which is not true in real world.

English test scoring, again, New Zealand got this one right, it is something considered as mandatory and couldn't care less about bigger scores as they are useless in real life situation. You know it and we all know it, so stop pretending it's fair system when it's not. When you have a job interview...that is your true English scoring test, and it's the level employers need, not some imaginary essay writing skills. You communication and true work presentation is checked. Besides that I have probably 5-6 guys in my office who came on PR many years ago with IELTS scores of 6-7...so how come we all need 8 now? Skills inflation?

And then...NAATI, the money making scheme that is just unbelievable, score 5 points to translate simple sentences back and forth!?!?! Common, let's be honest here.


So yes, I am sorry to shed a bad light on your perfect immigration system, but let's be hones and realistic here. Overseas PR are not better bet for immigration lol...workers already in have been vetted by real employers and they wouldn't be here unless they know the job. On the other hand you have people with skills on paper. Tell me how many of them would get a job offer if applied from overseas? So yes, temp workers here are better skilled, after all they managed to get job offer from overseas in a very conservative Aussie job market which is all about local work experience. That should give everyone here 100 pts if you ask me.

I don't wish anything negative to anyone here of course, people are trying hard to get ahead of this points scoring game and I wish best of luck to anyone trying it. I am just being realistic about the system and many locals are getting aware of it now with all the pandemic and politicians pushing to lower immigration numbers.


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

I can see people who their PRs are blaming the system while benefitted from this very system to become PRs. And now after getting what they wanted, now making people, who wish to immigrate for a better life for themselves, believe that system is not fair. Dear if you got your PR, then dont discourage others to try for it. 

Stop spreading negagivity in this negative time.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Nothing is perfect in this Universe. The system is comprehensive and it has been evolving many times with different point systems and the core objective is still consistent to benefit Australia. We have to understand that. Granting PR to someone means there are many commitments that the country has already made to the applicants including medical, unemployment payment, pension and so on before getting any tax contributions from them so it is not wrong to consider the potential benefits that will gain from migrants. That is very common sense.

Again, I totally disagree with those people keep saying that AU depends on the revenue from immigration program. If you read about the GDP ratio, the amount of money gained from immigration program is the smallest portion compared to other industries. While Education is one of the major business sectors, it is just an Education system but not a PR program that people need to be aware of. 

It is true that when two people are in the same Age and Degree, the one who has studied in AU will gain more points. Similarly, AU experience will have more points and Regional Studies will even have 5 more points than the one who studied in Metropolitan areas. It is not about fair/unfair but it is about how AU wants to attract people to study in the country and regional areas to develop.

Some people may say that they have been working in AU and contributing a lot to the country. Yes, it is true but they are also earning a decent amount of money that they cannot get in their own country. Otherwise, why are they here to work apart from their family such as parents and relatives assuming they are here with their immediate family members? 

Maximum years of experience set to 10 means they are not targeting to old people who will definitely have more experience because they want young people with adequate education and experience so that they can contribute more years to AU’s economy for long term. When I applied my PR, my total experience was 14 years but I have never felt that it was unfair for me. 

Once again, it is reasonable that the country issuing PR to someone will think about their benefits first. Actually, the blame should be on their own country why they have been kicked out to emigrate to other country.

Lastly, if someone think that other countries have better offers and they are eligible to get PR, they will not be here in AU forum to find faults in point based systems rather than blaming themselves and their country where they have grown up but they don’t want to live.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

noman561 said:


> I can see people who their PRs are blaming the system while benefitted from this very system to become PRs. And now after getting what they wanted, now making people, who wish to immigrate for a better life for themselves, believe that system is not fair. Dear if you got your PR, then dont discourage others to try for it.
> 
> Stop spreading negagivity in this negative time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



PTE has some faults in scoring someone 10 points.


This is another example of why people are getting high points with PTE and it has become more competitive among all with 20 points in PTE.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Not really, I got a job offer here and thought it might be good place to settle...I didn't know I need to dive in through forums and all these hidden things to realise how getting PR is a nightmare. Part of it is that forums all full of people and MARA agents promoting Australia as heaven on Earth, well many people disagree too.
> 
> I agree Australia is the best country, for some people, where else can you apply offshore and score points and be let in with almost full citizen rights? Canada maybe? I do think overseas PR are ridiculous and that's just my opinion, and there is many facts in points scoring that are just plain wrong.
> 
> ...


around 10k people onshore (who have jobs in their profession and already paid tax to ATO) *VS* around 100k people offshore (who don't have any jobs or any contribution to the AU economy)

Competent English (IELTS 6, PTE 50) pointers who already work in their profession in AU *VS* Superior English (PTE 79 while we don't know does it reflects actual English skills) pointers seeking the way to drive Uber in Aus. Does superior English require for driving Uber? Seriously.

I'm wondering the same, who should DHA choose to give them a PR between these groups?

PR shouldn't be granted because applicants have enough point to compete. They should grant a provisional visa (similar to NZ job search visa) which are able to convert to PR after they obtain a job in their nominated occupation. While offering an extra bonus incentive for one who already works onshore and grants them PR.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Nothing new here...this country gives priority to people who scored enough points in English overseas without putting single dollar in to the economy...over the workers who are crucial part of the economy.
> 
> A friend works in Germany on a temp visa and is getting his salary contributed by the government, because they know he is part of the economy and will help in recovery from the pandemic...not treated like an expendable resource like in Australia.
> 
> I would say that Australia has one of the worst treatment of temp workers in the world, no access to public health system or schooling, it's just disgraceful and now with the pandemic they are just continuing their policy.


Just so let you know Tasmania, ACT and Victoria all have packages for temp./student visa holders.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Ha ha, its becoming funny here, where people are trying to fight off their stand on Immigration policies. Relax guys " This too shall Pass". Balance will restore. If we see from the state perspective, they have already started prioritizing Onshore candidates with conditions put for 190 by some states. It is because they know, if someone is having the relevant job experience in his/her field, he can contribute with best of his/her skills for growth of state rather than coming as a Software developer and driving Uber. This is not a mockery of someone who struggled to get a job and then paved their way, but this is to support for all temporary workers who despite of getting any benefits are working for the betterment of Australian Economy. Hold on tight guys!! We are no one to judge who should be invited vs who should be not.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

noman561 said:


> I can see people who their PRs are blaming the system while benefitted from this very system to become PRs. And now after getting what they wanted, now making people, who wish to immigrate for a better life for themselves, believe that system is not fair. Dear if you got your PR, then dont discourage others to try for it.
> 
> Stop spreading negagivity in this negative time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I don't have PR, and probably it's best to tell people how it really works rather than living on false hope. Then you wouldn't have all these EOIs with 65 pts for 189 visa which has probability of invite 1 in a zillion. Agents are luring people in to applying like Australia is still wide open for anyone, truth is much different and giving people false hope is wrong way.

Someone will spend their hard earned money in much tougher economies to pay for IELTS or degree assessments, this is a lot of money wasted to be only thrown in queue that is essentially infinite with all the high pointers coming in now. Plus after 2 years it all has to be done again.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Maximum years of experience set to 10 means they are not targeting to old people who will definitely have more experience because they want young people with adequate education and experience so that they can contribute more years to AU’s economy for long term. When I applied my PR, my total experience was 14 years but I have never felt that it was unfair for me.


Then how do you explain employers sponsored PR has no requirements at all apart from simple English and degree assessment and being below 45 yrs of age? With 45 yrs you can have 25 yrs experience...but trough normal pathway this would be all to waste.

Age points are already there...but work experience is completely different thing and is really discriminating most experienced and skilled immigrants.

Again, I am just pointing out obvious faults in this system and of course anyone who got PR couldn't care less about that and moves on with life. It's the people in queues and especially those working now in midst of economic crisis who are bearing the weight of system.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Then how do you explain employers sponsored PR has no requirements at all apart from simple English and degree assessment and being below 45 yrs of age? With 45 yrs you can have 25 yrs experience...but trough normal pathway this would be all to waste.
> 
> Age points are already there...but work experience is completely different thing and is really discriminating most experienced and skilled immigrants.
> 
> Again, I am just pointing out obvious faults in this system and of course anyone who got PR couldn't care less about that and moves on with life. It's the people in queues and especially those working now in midst of economic crisis who are bearing the weight of system.





skilled independent (189) visa is designed for both onshore/offshore, and takes only 16000 places compared to 20k+ state nomination , 30+ employers sponsors. there are already various pathways for onshore people with competitive skills and education if they wish so. if someone onshore cannot secure state nomination/employers sponsors, I believe their skills and whatever experience they have can be easily replaced and not as valued as the person may think. 189 already has advantages for onshore anyway for experience, I'm not quite sure why it is discriminatory?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> they give points for people with experience, why is it discriminatory ?


Because it takes in to account only last 10 yrs, actually once you're in Australia it deducts your points as well. As soon as you cross in to third year in Australia you loose points for overseas experience which is just unbelievable.

It equalizes everyone with overseas experience of 8yrs or more and there is a cap at 20 pts, regardless how much experience you have.

This is not how real world employment works at all, there is significant difference between someone with 8 yrs and 18 yrs of experience.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks like Skill Select information will not be available going forward..

https://ia.acs.org.au/content/ia/ar...oses-skilled-migrant-data.html?ref=newsletter

https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Scott Morrison has just confirmed that the permanent migration cap will not change due to the current scenario. He also added that the majority of the prospective permanent residents are already in Australia as Temporary Residents and keeping them in Australia is vital for the economic rebound.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Scott Morrison has just confirmed that the permanent migration cap will not change due to the current scenario. He also added that the majority of the prospective permanent residents are already in Australia as Temporary Residents and keeping them in Australia is vital for the economic rebound.


That is a kind of good news and it will come to know in a week's time (after May invitation round)


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

I assume that it in fact is positive news. Moreover, Prime Mister's speech from today is available on Youtube. 
Just scroll down to 46:00 minutes into the video to hear him out on this issue.


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Scott Morrison has just confirmed that the permanent migration cap will not change due to the current scenario. He also added that the majority of the prospective permanent residents are already in Australia as Temporary Residents and keeping them in Australia is vital for the economic rebound.


Very good news. Thank you sharing. Do you have any link to go through this information in detail?

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunpreet said:


> Scott Morrison has just confirmed that the permanent migration cap will not change due to the current scenario. He also added that the majority of the prospective permanent residents are already in Australia as Temporary Residents and keeping them in Australia is vital for the economic rebound.


Just bluffing like usual to provide some relief to the temporary residents. Another 2 50-50 rounds are on their way lol. Next year will see even a further reduction on the 7000 invites issued so far. My guess is just 300 per month for next year.


----------



## Prady88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> I assume that it in fact is positive news. Moreover, Prime Mister's speech from today is available on Youtube.
> 
> Just scroll down to 46:00 minutes into the video to hear him out on this issue.


Can you help with the youtube link mate? I could see a lot of his speech with prior dates.

Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Prady88 said:


> Very good news. Thank you sharing. Do you have any link to go through this information in detail?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1921 using Tapatalk



Thanks buddy. 

It's available on youtube. You can easily find it just search for Scott Morrison in today's video. 
I am a bit reluctant to share any links here because of the link that I shared in the past to me into trouble.

Cheers.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Then how do you explain employers sponsored PR has no requirements at all apart from simple English and degree assessment and being below 45 yrs of age? With 45 yrs you can have 25 yrs experience...but trough normal pathway this would be all to waste.
> 
> Age points are already there...but work experience is completely different thing and is really discriminating most experienced and skilled immigrants.
> 
> Again, I am just pointing out obvious faults in this system and of course anyone who got PR couldn't care less about that and moves on with life. It's the people in queues and especially those working now in midst of economic crisis who are bearing the weight of system.


If you are talking about Subclass 186 (Employer Sponsored PR), it is even more difficult for employer to convince DOHA to get nomination to be approved. This is because they have to proof that why they cannot employ the local and why the expatriate is the only option for this position. Literally, this is the only door opens for C level. I hope you can understand this. 

If it is so simple, there are thousands of people who will pay hundreds of thousands dollars to their employer to sponsor. Do you think if the world is so simple? :--)) 

There are many people who wish to even buy PR if possible. That's why there are many investment visas. There are a lot of rich people from all over the world who invest 4~5 millions dollars to get just a temporary investment visa for 4 years to lead their PR after employing locals and doing business for years.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> NAATI takes only 800$ and it is valid for three years.
> i think it is a good idea to have that ready soon as possible and you can use it for the next three years without worrying. considering NAATI is not conducted frequently, i'd suggest have that ready when you have a chance. The worst case could be when you need that 5 points, you don't have it and having to wait for few months to be able to actually book the test and another couple of months to get the result back. it is not like PTE where you can take anytime you like and get the result back the next day. altogether, you could potentially waste ~6months just to get that 5 point when you are running out of time. Some might say 800 is a lot, but 800 seems to be a fair amount to invest for PR considering your situation.
> 
> Waiting for migration plan could be ideal, but this usually happens during federal budget planning, and the federal budget plan for 20-21 has been postponed to october as far as i know. so there is a chance that you won't even get updated migration plan for 2020-2021 on time.
> ...


Just wish to confirm the validity of NAATI. I thought it was 2 years.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

sk2019au said:


> Just wish to confirm the validity of NAATI. I thought it was 2 years.


NAATI is 3 years, others like PTE, IELTS or EA assesment are for 2 years.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> NAATI is 3 years, others like PTE, IELTS or EA assesment are for 2 years.


Oh ok. Thanks. I must've been confused between PTE/ACS and NAATI.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Rajesh533 said:


> Looks like Skill Select information will not be available going forward..
> 
> https://ia.acs.org.au/content/ia/ar...oses-skilled-migrant-data.html?ref=newsletter
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


Damn! Damn!! Damn!!!!
That was the easiest way to look for data without relying on bureaucratic ways of RTI stuff!
Damn the person who leaked this data availability to press!!!

Thanks Rajesh533 for sharing the news though!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> Damn! Damn!! Damn!!!!
> That was the easiest way to look for data without relying on bureaucratic ways of RTI stuff!
> Damn the person who leaked this data availability to press!!!
> 
> Thanks Rajesh533 for sharing the news though!


Day 1 I wrote that looks like the link has been inadvertently given out

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Just bluffing like usual to provide some relief to the temporary residents. Another 2 50-50 rounds are on their way lol. Next year will see even a further reduction on the 7000 invites issued so far. My guess is just 300 per month for next year.


'

Once Again you are inviting Wrath of people awaiting Invites. Please stop predicting and being self proclaimed Demi God. Last time your prediction were accurate


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

This guy is predicting as if he runs DHA 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Just bluffing like usual to provide some relief to the temporary residents. Another 2 50-50 rounds are on their way lol. Next year will see even a further reduction on the 7000 invites issued so far. My guess is just 300 per month for next year.
> ...


Hahaha. Yes they were. I'm not happy about that but it was inevitable as it happens every year.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> This guy is predicting as if he runs DHA
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


It's not hard to predict what they will do. What's the worst thing you think they can do in terms of sending invites? The DHA will go one step further. They like to **** up with the hopes of prospective permanent residents and they get a kick out of doing that. 🙂


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Scot Morrison ( Prime Minister of Australia )wants to have the migration intake between 160k and 210k. He wants to see migration program return to it's previous years level. This could be a good news for 189 applicants.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.smh.com.au/politics/federal/cutting-immigration-would-hurt-the-economy-and-communities-morrison-20200505-p54q1w.html


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> Scot Morrison ( Prime Minister of Australia )wants to have the migration intake between 160k and 210k. He wants to see migration program return to it's previous years level. This could be a good news for 189 applicants.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...and-communities-morrison-20200505-p54q1w.html


He just announced earlier today that intake would be capped at 160k like this year. Nothing on returning to previous levels.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> Scot Morrison ( Prime Minister of Australia )wants to have the migration intake between 160k and 210k. He wants to see migration program return to it's previous years level. This could be a good news for 189 applicants.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...and-communities-morrison-20200505-p54q1w.html


He is playing a well thought out game. Baiting temporary residents by offering them a chance of PR and then inviting just a few people to actually apply for the same. Many people have fallen trap to this bait unfortunately.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://bit.ly/3df2xAv

Give Permanent Residency Prime Minister !


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> https://bit.ly/3df2xAv
> 
> Give Permanent Residency Prime Minister !


 🙂


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Scot Morrison ( Prime Minister of Australia )wants to have the migration intake between 160k and 210k. He wants to see migration program return to it's previous years level. This could be a good news for 189 applicants.
> ...


 I agree. These people quoted 18652 places for 189 and 189 Nz, which is equivalent to 14000 invitations after adjusting with 189 Nz and considering secondary applicants for 189 independent (as well as wasted Eois and 189 visa refusals). However, they barely invite 7000. I know someone in the forum will say, govt not obliged to meet the quota but I would say that's a big lie to temporary immigrants who waited for years after submitting EOI in the corrupt skillselct.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> I agree. These people quoted 18652 places for 189 and 189 Nz, which is equivalent to 14000 invitations after adjusting with 189 Nz and considering secondary applicants for 189 independent (as well as wasted Eois and 189 visa refusals). However, they barely invite 7000. I know someone in the forum will say, govt not obliged to meet the quota but I would say that's a big lie to temporary immigrants who waited for years after submitting EOI in the corrupt skillselct.



they have well reached 16000 places already. 13000(primary+secondary)+ 7000(primary only) = already 20k+. Considering some of 7000 invites will be counted to 2020-2021 migration cap, i believe they almost maxed out the cap. just because invitations were not enough for everyone, it doesn't necessarily mean the entire system and immigrations are a corrupted lot.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

juni_001 said:


> they have well reached 16000 places already. 13000(primary+secondary)+ 7000(primary only) = already 20k+. Considering some of 7000 invites will be counted to 2020-2021 migration cap, i believe they almost maxed out the cap. just because invitations were not enough for everyone, it doesn't necessarily mean the entire system and immigrations are a corrupted lot.


Not doubting you but where'd you get the 13000 & 7000 numbers from?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> I agree. These people quoted 18652 places for 189 and 189 Nz, which is equivalent to 14000 invitations after adjusting with 189 Nz and considering secondary applicants for 189 independent (as well as wasted Eois and 189 visa refusals). However, they barely invite 7000. I know someone in the forum will say, govt not obliged to meet the quota but I would say that's a big lie to temporary immigrants who waited for years after submitting EOI in the corrupt skillselct.


Government have been clear from time and time again that 160,000 is a cap, not a target to be met.
If a breakdown of total migration planning level for FY19-20 is to be made, 160,000 places assigned in total, then 189 skilled independent + 189 Nz have 16,652 places combined. 7000 invites already issued and if you would consider 189 Nz visa lodges last FY, which are getting their grant this FY, it equates to the desired number DoHA wanted to achieve for skilled intake this FY. We have to remember its a cap level not a target that DoHA have to meet.

Skillselect is doing what is has always done since being introduced from 1 July 2012 that is to manage GSM in a manner is favourable to DoHA. More and more skilled people want to move to Australia permanently but the the skilled migration demand from the government have decreased from since 2018-2019. So If supply increases and demand remains unchanged or decreases, then it leads to lower equilibrium in skilled intake and higher numbers of people wanting PR. Skillselect/Government is not corrupt but they just don't want to increase skill intake to match the supply.

To help people understand more, please go through Planning Australia’s 2020-21
Migration Program


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dex1992 said:


> Not doubting you but where'd you get the 13000 & 7000 numbers from?


It is on skillselect website, total number of invitation issued for 189.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello, The 13,000 number you are claiming is not mentioned in the skill select website. Is it just your assumption considering 1.8 people per invite? I liked you analogy. You might be right and DOHA would continue to shell out good number of invites from July this year.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hello, The 13,000 number you are claiming is not mentioned in the skill select website. Is it just your assumption considering 1.8 people per invite? I liked you analogy. You might be right and DOHA would continue to shell out good number of invites from July this year.



the 13,000 number is not an assumption. it is reported in the migration report.
on 30th June 2019, when they entered a new financial year, they already had 13000 applicants they were processing. as these people getting their grants, it is counted to 2019-2020 financial year cap. supposed they finished off granting these people, that is already 13000 grants out of 16000 places. plus, out of 7000 invitations given in this financial year, at least half of them should have been cleared meaning at least 4000~5000 people getting their grants. so 13000+4~5000 = 17000~18000 grants may have been given in this financial year. and the rest of applications DHA may not be able to finish their application by 30th June 2020 will be rolled over to the next financial year cap.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Not doubting you but where'd you get the 13000 & 7000 numbers from?


13000 = the number of applicants DHA had on hand at 30th June 2019.

these people got their invitations 2018~2019. but DHA did not finish processing, as they get their grants, it is counted toward 2019~2020 cap.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

That makes absolute sense! This would mean we can positively expect around 8k - 9k invitations this FY. Listening to Scott Morrison's speech yesterday, he was quite realistic on the positive impacts of migration on economy, construction and infrastructure industries and also recognised how skilled temporary immigrants like you and me fill in responsible skilled societal roles in Australia. He also said that there will be no changes to permanent immigration cap of 160,000. As years progress the numbers of NZ applicants drop (lodged applicants) and also the number of secondary applicants will fall from 1.8 to 1.4 per invite. This actually puts things into perspective. There is a big hope to applicants on 90 and above after looking at the mindset of government and workings of DIBP to stick to the planning levels.

The burden of lodged application will ease every year as new policies were introduced last November.

Many Thanks

Ashish


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> That makes absolute sense! This would mean we can positively expect around 8k - 9k invitations this FY. Listening to Scott Morrison's speech yesterday, he was quite realistic on the positive impacts of migration on economy, construction and infrastructure industries and also recognised how skilled temporary immigrants like you and me fill in responsible skilled societal roles in Australia. He also said that there will be no changes to permanent immigration cap of 160,000. As years progress the numbers of NZ applicants drop (lodged applicants) and also the number of secondary applicants will fall from 1.8 to 1.4 per invite. This actually puts things into perspective. There is a big hope to applicants on 90 and above after looking at the mindset of government and workings of DIBP to stick to the planning levels.
> 
> The burden of lodged application will ease every year as new policies were introduced last November.
> 
> ...



i think this financial year has been particularly difficult as 2018~2019 invitations were a lot but they dramatically cut the 189 cap for 2019~2020 financial year. with the huge backlog they had from previous year, I believe DHA was not in a good position to give out a lot of invitations as they have to cope with the transition. but I believe, as you said, with less backlog at entering the next financial year, the invitations may start to look more like what it should. say 16000 places, 3000~ backlogs(assumption) at 30th june 2020, could be ~ 10000 invitations with 1.4 applicants per invite. but again who knows lol hoping for the best.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

If you ask me, I am quite positive after hearing to Scott Morrison’s speech. I am confident of at least 8k invites next financial year. Anything more than that is a big question mark. 160,000 is still there for permanent migration and policy hasn’t changed around that. This is the highlight!!


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

This could be good news for temp workers in Australia and 189 overseas applicants. 

I would expect numbers of temp work visas to go down significantly mainly to economy shrinking down and also travel ban that who knows how long will take to be lifted. PR applicants can wait for the ban lift but employers requiring work force can't, they'll must find workers from inside the country.

It is however a very unfortunate time for temp workers who lost their jobs and are essentially stuck in the country.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi folks, 

There has been a lot of talks and assumptions, but let's consider the facts and figures !

A.Number of 189 visa applications backlogs as at April end 2020 = 10500 (Approximately, FOI) -there has been a lot of visa refusals recently
B.Possible 189 visa grants between May and June 2020 = 2000 (assumption)
C.Number of visa backlogs by June end if DHA didn't invite in May and June 2020= 7500 (10500-2000)

If DHA invites 3000 between May and June, 189 visa backlogs will be around 10500 approximately. 
There is a good possibility that DHA may invite 2000 in May and 1000 in June (total of 10000 invitations this year) before increasing 189 ceilings for the next fiscal year as it was indirectly indicated by Alan Tudge and Scott Morrison about migration settings as NOM plummets.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> There has been a lot of talks and assumptions, but let's consider the facts and figures !
> 
> ...


Why would they drastically reduce that number to 50 in April and then suddenly increase it to 2000 in May? Not happening. It's going to be another 50 round. This year is done.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Why would they drastically reduce that number to 50 in April and then suddenly increase it to 2000 in May? Not happening. It's going to be another 50 round. This year is done.


Its better to keep quite rather than spreading negativity. You might be correct, but why are you forcing everyone to accept your point. This has been repeatedly posted by you. We got it every time you said earlier as well.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> Its better to keep quite rather than spreading negativity. You might be correct, but why are you forcing everyone to accept your point. This has been repeatedly posted by you. We got it every time you said earlier as well.


Not negative. Just realistic... and I'm not forcing anyone. You are free to believe what you feel and I am too.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Why would they drastically reduce that number to 50 in April and then suddenly increase it to 2000 in May? Not happening. It's going to be another 50 round. This year is done.


if you are so certain about the 50/50 invite and massive reduction in the next financial year as you mentioned multiple times over the past two months, with 85 points you have or possible 90 points, you won't stand a single chance. 

and this gets me curious why you are still hanging around here hoping for an invite which you think you will never get for the next two years, if you are so sure that immigration is doomed? no offense but i just find your stance a bit ironic


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> if you are so certain about the 50/50 invite and massive reduction in the next financial year as you mentioned multiple times over the past two months, with 85 points you have or possible 90 points, you won't stand a single chance.
> 
> and this gets me curious why you are still hanging around here hoping for an invite which you think you will never get for the next two years, if you are so sure that immigration is doomed? no offense but i just find your stance a bit ironic


I've already waited 2 years and I'm prepared to wait indefinitely. People here are cribbing when they haven't got an invite just two months after submitting their EOI. I saw someone complaining when that person didn't get an invite just 3 or 4 weeks after submitting an EOI. I find this funny.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> I've already waited 2 years and I'm prepared to wait indefinitely. People here are cribbing when they haven't got an invite just two months after submitting their EOI. I saw someone complaining when that person didn't get an invite just 3 or 4 weeks after submitting an EOI. I find this funny.


Its not about your waiting, its about being a pessimist. Since, you dont know how DHA will invite or not, there is not point of becoming a Self Proclaimed whatever you think yourself as and stop predicting. You might be correct in your prediction, but repetitive thinking stinks. Sorry for being harsh and rude in my tone, but this is how everyone is treating pessimists these days.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

kunsal said:


> I've already waited 2 years and I'm prepared to wait indefinitely. People here are cribbing when they haven't even waited for even two months. I saw someone complaining when that person didn't get an invite just 3 or 4 weeks after submitting an EOI. I find this funny.


ahh i see. Your DOE was so close I see , guess you just missed by few months.
hopefully it arrives sooner than you think, who knows. 
wishing best luck for you too


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > I've already waited 2 years and I'm prepared to wait indefinitely. People here are cribbing when they haven't got an invite just two months after submitting their EOI. I saw someone complaining when that person didn't get an invite just 3 or 4 weeks after submitting an EOI. I find this funny.
> ...


I'm not being pessimistic but I understand why you might think that I am. I was also very hopeful at the start but slowly reality checks in and I'd rather be realistic than hopeful on something which I don't believe will happen.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys. I don't think so DIBP will slash immigration numbers. Scott Morrison himself told so clearly that there wouldn't be any policy changes around 160,000 number. And 7000 invites this year makes sense looking at 13,000 lodged invites backlog from last year.I am certain that DIBP will invite at least 8k next financial year looking at 1.4 people per invite which was announced last November. 8k - 10k is my prediction. This is positive news for 90 pointers. Student can achieve 90 points eventually if they give PTE, NAATI and enrolling for PY. So please be happy about it. Its not fake news! Thank you.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys. I don't think so DIBP will slash immigration numbers. Scott Morrison himself told so clearly that there wouldn't be any policy changes around 160,000 number. And 7000 invites this year makes sense looking at 13,000 lodged invites backlog from last year.I am certain that DIBP will invite at least 8k next financial year looking at 1.4 people per invite which was announced last November. 8k - 10k is my prediction. This is positive news for 90 pointers. Student can achieve 90 points eventually if they give PTE, NAATI and enrolling for PY. So please be happy about it. Its not fake news! Thank you.


 I agree with your assumption some extent. However, 7k this year and 8k-10k still not enough for non pro rata professionals. There are already around 1k waiting at 90 points in NPR occupations and around 5k at 85 points. It will not be fair to those at 85 points if we assume 8k-10k invites next year or 7k this year. If I had to advise DHA, I would advise to issue at least 3k-4k more this year and allocate at least 20k invites for the next fiscal year.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Just beware. ScoMo is a politician. Don't take his words as gospel. All we can do is wait. All the predictions and assumptions at this point are people trying to pull stuff out from their arse. I understand that we need to be optimistic but at these uncertain times it would be wise to err on the side of caution.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

I am a relatively new member and don’t intend to take a side or cause further conflicts.

However, I gotta say Kunsal had provided us with quite a few of good points - harsh but true or at least came true several times. Some people may find it negative, others, like me, would find it realistic and helpful. 

Both positive and negative estimations are a great source of information. Arguing over what ought to be said would limit our ability to gather data and different views. I hope everyone keeps expressing your own opinions with confidence as you are doing. 

Big thanks to all of you as I have gained a lot of immigrant info so far from this forum.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, I am not making an assumption.I am backing it by hard facts. This is what PM has openly quoted.He also said how immigration both temporary and permanent migration helps Australia to achieve its economic goals. The backlog of applications are directly corresponding to that of backlogged applications. Assumption is when we act like conspiracy theorists. Government has always been transparent. On-shore applicants will benefit from covid-19. There will be 7k - 8k invites next financial year. Definitely it will not go above 10k as NZ will still steal a few numbers for at least 2 years. Thank you.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

********7k invites this FY directly corresponds to the backlog of invites from last FY. i.e. 13k. Nothing can be beyond truth.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Just beware. ScoMo is a politician. Don't take his words as gospel. All we can do is wait. All the predictions and assumptions at this point are people trying to pull stuff out from their arse.


This. 

If you think a two-minute speech would get you an invite, you're living in a dreamland.

The government will try to prop up the temporary immigration (full tax rate/international student fee to earn, but no benefits to give) - while tightening the overall skilled migration and only offering limited invites to the highly skilled migrants.

Hear him again and you'll get what I just said. Not trying to be negative but the invites for any permanent visa for the next little while are going to be rare. Almost non-existent.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > Just beware. ScoMo is a politician. Don't take his words as gospel. All we can do is wait. All the predictions and assumptions at this point are people trying to pull stuff out from their arse.
> ...


 it is true what you have said though we exactly don't know the invitation information. Only we can do is to assume based on the data available. But yes, Liberal govt of Australia at the moment wants to prop up the economy from spending of temporary migrants, giving high hope of residency but inviting very less. The govt wants temporary migrants spending. You all know what spending I am talking about.


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Iscah has come up with their usual predictions for May round:

https://www.iscah.com/may-2020-skill-select-round-predictions/


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

There was an interesting section on Current Affair last night about issues that temp workers are having in Australia now. Seems that more and more people realise how the visa system actually works here and are aware that for example hospitality industry is like 80-90% temp workers. Maybe government will lean more towards workers already onshore...but they are politicians and money talks first, students are probably their best source of money coming in to Australia.

I am glad it's getting traction from the Australians as well, I for example had to explain to many of my Aussie colleagues how I actually don't have Medicare and have to pay 6000$ for public schooling. They are all in shock really after I explain them how many visas are there and the differences. For them obviously it's all the same, they think we all have PR and are all immigrants coming in on free medicare and social services as many right wing politicians like to portray.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks guys. Hoping for the best. 
If anyone here is well versed with Engineering Australia work experience assessment then can you please answer?

My first job here in Australia was really tough to get. I did get one which paid me just 20 dollars an hour. Will this be a problem during assessment as EA booklet clearly says that the pay rate should be at acceptable salaries rate for Engineering professionals in Australia.

Can someone please answer?

Many Thanks,

Ashish


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Thanks guys. Hoping for the best.
> If anyone here is well versed with Engineering Australia work experience assessment then can you please answer?
> 
> My first job here in Australia was really tough to get. I did get one which paid me just 20 dollars an hour. Will this be a problem during assessment as EA booklet clearly says that the pay rate should be at acceptable salaries rate for Engineering professionals in Australia.
> ...


Wow 20$ per hour?!?! That is insulting really, waiters get more than that here. It is very low, probably on the border of acceptable, it's like 35k per year?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes. You have to be paid the market rate. It depends on the award actually. If you don't come under a specific award, then you come under the general engineering one. Look up the award and you see the salary breakdown based on your experience.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Thanks guys. Hoping for the best.
> 
> If anyone here is well versed with Engineering Australia work experience assessment then can you please answer?
> 
> ...


Yes. You have to be paid the market rate. It depends on the award actually. If you don't come under a specific award, then you come under the general engineering one. Look up the award and you see the salary breakdown based on your experience.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys. Fair work comission says it should be 24 an hour for entry level engineering role. I was getting paid 20 an hour. Will the application get rejected through Engineers Australia?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys. Fair work comission says it should be 24 an hour for entry level engineering role. I was getting paid 20 an hour. Will the application get rejected through Engineers Australia?


Yes. Probably will be rejected. Just check you award and confirm what the minimum is. At the end of the day you can apply and see. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi Guys, I wanted to ask that the birth certificate which we need to submit to australia should be in english? Because my husband has it in marathi so do we need to do the translation and send that document? Should we use a translator service or can we just translate it and notarize it?
Another thing is my husband's birth certificate contains only his first name and nit the last name. But it contains his father's full name. Is that ok?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I think u might have to get it translated. I actually got mine done English in Satara last year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Hi Guys, I wanted to ask that the birth certificate which we need to submit to australia should be in english? Because my husband has it in marathi so do we need to do the translation and send that document? Should we use a translator service or can we just translate it and notarize it?
> Another thing is my husband's birth certificate contains only his first name and nit the last name. But it contains his father's full name. Is that ok?


You have to get it translated using an official translator 
If you don’t mind spending a bit more, then use a NAATI translator 
It was best if it had the full name but you can try with this also
Does he not have a class x marksheets with his full name ?
That would be a better alternative 

Cheers


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanku guys for help. He has his tenth marksheet with full name but it does nit have birth date.


----------



## vaishali17 (Apr 17, 2020)

Also NAATI is costing too high. Indian translators are affordable. Can anyone suggest the Indian translators they used? Or if anyone did submit Notarized one and they felt there was no issues.


----------



## Neer0511 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hoping for tha best


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Thanku guys for help. He has his tenth marksheet with full name but it does nit have birth date.


Then it’s not useful

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaishali17 said:


> Also NAATI is costing too high. Indian translators are affordable. Can anyone suggest the Indian translators they used? Or if anyone did submit Notarized one and they felt there was no issues.


You can’t translate it yourself
You need a translator and he has to give his credentials along with the translation 

Cheers


----------



## noman561 (Nov 19, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys. Fair work comission says it should be 24 an hour for entry level engineering role. I was getting paid 20 an hour. Will the application get rejected through Engineers Australia?


No. If you are under paid, only experience will not recognised by EA. And if you Career Episodes are written as per EA standard you assessment application will be accepted as positive without experience.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

vaishali17 said:


> Also NAATI is costing too high. Indian translators are affordable. Can anyone suggest the Indian translators they used? Or if anyone did submit Notarized one and they felt there was no issues.


Make sure you shop around with few translator agencies, I was a fool to go with first one and realized after some time they are 50% more expensive than the other guys. 

And worst thing is they used the same NAATI translating person (you can see their stamp on the translations), agencies are usually middle men and just hire freelance translators. So one of them actually said if you send us any other fee proposal that is cheaper they will beat it by 10%...and they really did! So make sure you ask few agencies for quotes.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Prime Minister has just mentioned that international travel will not be happening in the foreseeable future.

He also mentioned that international students might be able to enter Australia as a part of the stage 3 plan outlined in the National Cabinet Meeting today.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Prime Minister has just mentioned that international travel will not be happening in the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> 
> He also mentioned that international students might be able to enter Australia as a part of the stage 3 plan outlined in the National Cabinet Meeting today.


Kaching. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Kaching.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Very likely 

This might sound a bit horrid but due to the closed borders, the onshore applicants might have an upper hand in securing the PR. 
What are the thoughts of my fellow members on this forum?


Thanks.


----------



## pineapple_ (Jan 16, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Very likely
> 
> This might sound a bit horrid but due to the closed borders, the onshore applicants might have an upper hand in securing the PR.
> What are the thoughts of my fellow members on this forum?
> ...


Would the closed borders make a diff for PR though? Considering they're still and have always been open for citizens and residents.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

pineapple_ said:


> Would the closed borders make a diff for PR though? Considering they're still and have always been open for citizens and residents.


Well yes, in general, they are open but in the current scenario, permanent residents and citizens are not allowed to travel out of the country. 
On the other hand, the new offshore PR recipients are not allowed to enter as well. Everyone is in a pickle and consequently, the onshore applicants might be able to grab some extra invites.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Well yes, in general, they are open but in the current scenario, permanent residents and citizens are not allowed to travel out of the country.
> 
> On the other hand, the new offshore PR recipients are not allowed to enter as well. Everyone is in a pickle and consequently, the onshore applicants might be able to grab some extra invites.


I don't think they will invite just for onshore candidates incase of 189. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Well yes, in general, they are open but in the current scenario, permanent residents and citizens are not allowed to travel out of the country.
> On the other hand, the new offshore PR recipients are not allowed to enter as well. Everyone is in a pickle and consequently, the onshore applicants might be able to grab some extra invites.


It does not matter onshore or offshore to get 189. It is purely point based and date. 

Following rounds will be less and if things are back to normal July will have high number of invites.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks, Guys.
Let's hope for the best for everyone.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> I don't think they will invite just for onshore candidates incase of 189.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Unemployment will be bad and putting citizens and PRs first is only common sense. 

Therefore, should rounds continue to happen, it'll make more sense to invite those onshore AND currently employed in their fields in Australia first.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Unemployment will be bad and putting citizens and PRs first is only common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, should rounds continue to happen, it'll make more sense to invite those onshore AND currently employed in their fields in Australia first.


Your argument makes sense but I don't think they can selectively invite onshore candidates incase of 189.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

So Iscah says its likely 50 more invites this time, the Rona's impact was pretty crazy. I hope you guys have a backup plan. For me, I will continue working in my home country for some time. Since I graduated in 2016 Sydney, I could use the IT developer programmer experience for more points when I submit an EOI in the future.
Good luck everyone


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Well yes, in general, they are open but in the current scenario, permanent residents and citizens are not allowed to travel out of the country.
> On the other hand, the new offshore PR recipients are not allowed to enter as well. Everyone is in a pickle and consequently, the onshore applicants might be able to grab some extra invites.


If the PR applicants are granted PR they become PR and so they are allowed to enter Australia.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

http://www.strawpoll.me/19983574

I just would like to collect your thoughts for the upcoming 189 invitation round. I hope most of you participate. 

Thank you.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm offshore. Just to stay updated, which news app/ website do you guys follow for the latest news regarding Az politics/ immigration updates? I know there are many but wanted to follow the proven and tested ones. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

nacalen said:


> If the PR applicants are granted PR they become PR and so they are allowed to enter Australia.


All the Permanent Visa grants in this COVID scenario has a special clause. The clause states that if the new PR recipient is offshore, he/she can not travel (enter Australia) until the Govt. tells them to do so.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> All the Permanent Visa grants in this COVID scenario has a special clause. The clause states that if the new PR recipient is offshore, he/she can not travel (enter Australia) until the Govt. tells them to do so.


That's news to me, I wasn't aware of that. Thank you. Would you mind sharing a link, so I can pass it on to some of my friends?


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

NOTICE FOR SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY TO AUSTRALIA
This information is only for holders of one of the following Skilled visas  Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
 Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
 Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
 Skilled Work Regional (subclass 491)
If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visas then your visa grant will be subject
to visa Condition 8504 which provides that:
The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date specified in the “Grant Notification” letter. Under the Migration Act 1958, failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation.
Skilled Migration is aware there will be circumstances when you and/or family members (who were granted a visa as part of your application) may not be able to comply with this condition, for example due to global travel restrictions.
Generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled Migration visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of Condition 8504.
Visa Validity Period
If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by” date you can use this Notice when you travel to Australia during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification” letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”.
We cannot extend the validity period of your visa, and if your Skilled Migration visa ceases for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Travelling to Australia
When you travel to Australia within the visa validity period you should present this notice to travel providers. This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled Migration visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.
If you are unable to use this notice then email [email protected] with the details of the relevant issue and supporting evidence. If supporting documentation is not provided you will not receive a further response.
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the Department’s website. See: www.homeaffairs.gov.au
Issued by Skilled Program Delivery SA - General Skilled Migration
April 2020


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

@Actvisa. What you posted above is for IED extension waiver.. Newly granted offshore PR(189,190) can enter Australia right now.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Actvisa said:


> NOTICE FOR SKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY TO AUSTRALIA
> This information is only for holders of one of the following Skilled visas  Skilled Independent (subclass 189)
>  Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
>  Skilled Regional (subclass 489)
> ...


 I didn't get any info such that newly PR granted people (offshore) can't enter or something like that. I am sorry if I overlooked but could you plz highlight it. Thanks.


----------



## Actvisa (Mar 15, 2020)

Correct. That’s the main reason of sending this official post from Australian Immigration website. No where is written that recently granted offshore PR visa will have to wait until government allow them to enter Aus.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> All the Permanent Visa grants in this COVID scenario has a special clause. The clause states that if the new PR recipient is offshore, he/she can not travel (enter Australia) until the Govt. tells them to do so.


This information is *WRONG*. There are members here who have made their first 189/190 entry just few days ago (from charter flights from India/Pakistan). They were granted visa when they were offshore. On arrival they went into 14 days of mandatory quarantine arranged by State Government.

Please fact check before you pass on such information

Source: https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/coming-australia


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, wishing and hoping for a 500 or 1000 round on Sunday!


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Hopefully it will be 1000-1500 round.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

sydneyaus said:


> Hopefully it will be 1000-1500 round.



is it tonight or tomorrow night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

sydneyaus said:


> Hopefully it will be 1000-1500 round.


Sure it will 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Jattt said:


> sydneyaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully it will be 1000-1500 round.
> ...


It's tomorrow but unless you have atleast 95 points don't even bother about the next 2 rounds.


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

Jattt said:


> is it tonight or tomorrow night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tomorrow night most probably 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sydneyaus (Mar 4, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> Sure it will
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freelife121 (Jan 30, 2020)

jags007 said:


> Iscah has come up with their usual predictions for May round:
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/may-2020-skill-select-round-predictions/


I find them difficult to understand, sorry. Do the dates here specify the date before which an EOI should be effective for the given points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

freelife121 said:


> I find them difficult to understand, sorry. Do the dates here specify the date before which an EOI should be effective for the given points?


See the chart carefully
It’s all given it that

Cheers


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, can someone help me on the below?

I have my EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2020. I have already assessed my degree through Engineers Australia (EA) as Mechanical Engineer before submitting this EOI. 

I want to now assess my degree as Engineering Technologist as my work experience is more toward a technologist than professional. If i get a positive outcome from EA then can i update my EOI from Mechanical Engineering to Engineering Technologist or should i submit a new EOI?

Many Thanks,

Ashish


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, can someone help me on the below?
> 
> I have my EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2020. I have already assessed my degree through Engineers Australia (EA) as Mechanical Engineer before submitting this EOI.
> 
> ...


You can just update existing EOI. This way you don't lose DOE. However, if because of your experience claims the total point score increases, then it's better to create a new EOI.
Remember to withdraw old EOI just in case if you decide to create a new one.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you.

Wouldn't updating the same EOI (submitted Jan 2020) with a different occupation having positive skills assessment in May 2020 be a fraud?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Wouldn't updating the same EOI (submitted Jan 2020) with a different occupation having positive skills assessment in May 2020 be a fraud?


Nope. The information needs to true on the date you receive invitation. Until you receive invitation, you can alter/change EOI as many times as you like.

Once invited, you should be able to prove all the claims in your EOI.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Okay Thank you. Just one last question.

Doesn't this mean people can submit EOI before passing English Test or completing 1 year of work experience?

Or is it only valid for skills assessment date?

Many Thanks,

Ashish


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Okay Thank you. Just one last question.
> 
> Doesn't this mean people can submit EOI before passing English Test or completing 1 year of work experience?
> 
> ...


Ideally no one should do it. You should only submit an EOI when you can prove those claims because if they get invited before scoring points for English or completing PY or before completing mentioned work experience then they would not be able provide evidence for those claims. If they still proceed with visa application then it would be a easy rejection for case officer. 

So for you, only change ANZSCO details in your EOI when you get a positive assessment for Engineering Technologist.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Okay Thank you. Till now I thought jumping the queue is a big offence which might end in CO rejecting your application. I still think that it depends on the case officer.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

It doesnt depend on the case officer. When you give the English score, you have to give the test date. So unless you lie and give the wrong test date, you cant jump the queue here. The CO will reject you application if the date doesn't match up. 
Also, same with work experience. You have to prove the dates on your EOI. So not possible to jump the queue this way. They only loop hope is professional year. you can say that you have completed PY when you haven't as they won't ask the date on the EOI. But again, a lie is a lie and can cause your visa application to be rejected.

Its upto you if you want to be a hero or not. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Okay Thank you. Till now I thought jumping the queue is a big offence which might end in CO rejecting your application. I still think that it depends on the case officer.


It doesnt depend on the case officer. When you give the English score, you have to give the test date. So unless you lie and give the wrong test date, you cant jump the queue here. The CO will reject you application if the date doesn't match up. 

Also, same with work experience. You have to prove the dates on your EOI. So not possible to jump the queue this way. They only loop hope is professional year. you can say that you have completed PY when you haven't as they won't ask the date on the EOI. But again, a lie is a lie and can cause your visa application to be rejected.

Its upto you if you want to be a hero or not. 


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Okay Thank you. Till now I thought jumping the queue is a big offence which might end in CO rejecting your application. I still think that it depends on the case officer.


Jumping the queue legally is absolutely fine like by increasing points. Not by proving misleading information. It is still a offence and will result in visa rejection.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, i am again confused.

While submitting EOI they ask for DATE OF SKILLS ASSESSMENT.
So wouldn't the CO reject it if the dates don't match? (i.e. if the date you got it assessed is after EOI DOE?)


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, i am again confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you submit an EOI like every other normal person after you get the points? 

Why are you being a hero? 

You can't lie on an EOI. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Its not like that mate!

If there is a possibility then why shouldn't i take it during this hard time? That is why i am asking knowldgeable people like you. EVery little thinkg helps. All of us have workd really hard for this.

Date of skill assessmnet column quotes something like this: (Refer to 2nd paragraph, the skills assessment should only be valid at the time of invitation) So does it depend on the case offcer??

''From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) visa;
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and
Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491) visa.''


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is required, it will only be valid for a period of 3 years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.

A skills assessment must be valid at the time of invitation to apply through SkillSelect for the following visas:

Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream) visa;
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa; and
Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) (subclass 491) visa.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

When they say a skill assessment must be valid at the time of invitation it means that it shouldn't be more than 3 years old at the time of invitation and hence valid. It does not mean that you can put in fake details in the EOI and hope to get the assessment results back before an invite.

How can you give the reference number in the EOI if you don't have a positive assessment?
How can you give the date of assessment if you don't have it?
At the end of the EOI submission, They ask you to acknowledge that all details given are true to your knowledge. So if you lie on the EOI they will reject you. You can do as you prefer. Advice has been given by many members in this forum before regarding this. You are choosing to ignore the advice and do what you want. It is quite obvious that you don't have the necessary points. What you are trying to do is get Infront of other people who already have gained points. You are not willing to accept there are other people better than you out there. With this attitude, even if you get residency and get to Australia, you will never be successful. People here are smart and can smell ******** miles away. 



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Alright!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

I do have positive skills assessment. I am just trying to replace it with another occupation which is closely related. I have claimed points only after i have finished my exams/work/courses before submitting EOI.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> I do have positive skills assessment. I am just trying to replace it with another occupation which is closely related. I have claimed points only after i have finished my exams/work/courses before submitting EOI.


I understand mate. Even if you are trying to replace it with another assessment, you have to wait till you get the new assessment results. Then you can update your EOI. The fact is that you can't do it before the assessment results unless you lie on the EOI. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, i am again confused.
> 
> While submitting EOI they ask for DATE OF SKILLS ASSESSMENT.
> So wouldn't the CO reject it if the dates don't match? (i.e. if the date you got it assessed is after EOI DOE?)


You do not have Engineering Technologist positive assessment in hand so why are you trying to update your EOI with misleading information. 
It's hard time to everyone not just for you so please don't do dodgy stuff which you later have to pay with much severe consequences.


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

*regarding skill assessment*

Regarding the skill assessment, I have positive assessment through PY program that is issued on 13th July 2018.
And from the letter, it says this assessment is valid for a period of 24 months which means it will expire in about 2 month from now.

Considering the fact that I am on the 85 points, I will be very less likely to get invited during the next 2 rounds so when is good time to reapply my assessment?

Also, my observation of the trend of pro-rata occupation, Software and Applications Programmers have better position on getting the invitation than ICT Business and System Analysts. This made me think that I might change my occupation for the skill assessment if possible... (I studied Information Technology majoring Business Information Systems)

Please share your opinion on these, I would be much appreciated for any input.

Best Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ICT business analyst said:


> Regarding the skill assessment, I have positive assessment through PY program that is issued on 13th July 2018.
> And from the letter, it says this assessment is valid for a period of 24 months which means it will expire in about 2 month from now.
> 
> Considering the fact that I am on the 85 points, I will be very less likely to get invited during the next 2 rounds so when is good time to reapply my assessment?
> ...


If you want to maintain continuity of your EOI, you should have the renewed assessment in hand before the existing one expires
So keep 4-5 weeks in hand for assessment by ACS when applying 

ACS document requirements have changed drastically 
Read the latest guidelines and gather all your documents and then only apply

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Good luck to all 95 pointers tonight! 

Anyone with 95 points here? Accountants excluded.


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

NB said:


> If you want to maintain continuity of your EOI, you should have the renewed assessment in hand before the existing one expires
> So keep 4-5 weeks in hand for assessment by ACS when applying
> 
> ACS document requirements have changed drastically
> ...


Thank you for your advice! I will do


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys, you are taking me in wrong way. All I am asking you guys is if I can change my occupation using the date mentioned in the skill assessment letter without submitting a new EOI. I did receive me skills assessment letter yesterday but my EOI is dated 29 jan 2020. I don’t want to submit a new one and have multiple EOI’s in the system


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys, you are taking me in wrong way. All I am asking you guys is if I can change my occupation using the date mentioned in the skill assessment letter without submitting a new EOI. I did receive me skills assessment letter yesterday but my EOI is dated 29 jan 2020. I don’t want to submit a new one and have multiple EOI’s in the system


Yes you can
As you have a previous valid assessment, you will face no problem of an earlier dated EOI and later date skills assessment 
Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys, you are taking me in wrong way. All I am asking you guys is if I can change my occupation using the date mentioned in the skill assessment letter without submitting a new EOI. I did receive me skills assessment letter yesterday but my EOI is dated 29 jan 2020. I don’t want to submit a new one and have multiple EOI’s in the system


You can change your ANZSCO if you have already received new positive skill assessment for it but that's not what you originally asked.



ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, can someone help me on the below?
> 
> I have my EOI submitted on 21st Jan 2020. I have already assessed my degree through Engineers Australia (EA) as Mechanical Engineer before submitting this EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys, you are taking me in wrong way. All I am asking you guys is if I can change my occupation using the date mentioned in the skill assessment letter without submitting a new EOI. I did receive me skills assessment letter yesterday but my EOI is dated 29 jan 2020. I donâ€t want to submit a new one and have multiple EOIâ€s in the system


That's not what you said in your previous post 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Skill Select 189/491 round tonight
------------------------------------------------

DHA are scheduled to have a skill select round tonight.

It is likely to go ahead but there is a small possibility that it will be delayed as the March round was delayed by two days to 13/03/2020. Any initial invite that was not accepted that round will return to the skill select after 60 days .. which may well cause problems for the DHA skill select system for this 11/05/2020 round. Last time that happened DHA delayed the invite round by a day.

Anyhow assuming that it does go ahead tonight .. we would like to hear of any invite results you receive. We get our data from many different sources and one of those is from our valuable facebook followers. 

So if you do receive an invite please email the following details :

- Visa 491 or 189 
- Occupation
- Points total
- EOI effect date

to [email protected]

Many thanks and good luck !!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like the 50 invitation round will be postponed by a few days.


----------



## blackrider (May 10, 2020)

This round is likely to happen coz it's been only 59 days from March round 13/03.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

blackrider said:


> This round is likely to happen coz it's been only 59 days from March round 13/03.


Well, we'll find out in just over an hour, although it looks like no one's going to report an invite here so need to depend on ISCAH to find out if the round happened or not.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Hi Folks, did anyone receive 189 / 491 invites today? please post with your occupation code and DOE. Thx


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Abhi said:


> Hi Folks, did anyone receive 189 / 491 invites today? please post with your occupation code and DOE. Thx


There are no 95 pointers here. Follow ISCAH page on Facebook.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kunsal said:


> There are no 95 pointers here. Follow ISCAH page on Facebook.


How do you know if there are no 95 pointers in EF?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Abhi said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > There are no 95 pointers here. Follow ISCAH page on Facebook.
> ...


Chill, no one knows whether there are genuine 95 or not. How do u know if someone is at 95 . Even last time someone claimed he is at 100 and got an invite , later it was found to be fake. It’s better to go with iscah as they collect more data from clients . They are quite reliable in data collection. Wait for a month if you need an official announcement.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

No invites reported so far. probably the round did not happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Jattt said:


> No invites reported so far. probably the round did not happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or it was another 50 round as expected. Last month also noone reported an invite here when it was a 50 round.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everyone. ISCAH has just posted a notification, given as below.
I hope this is true and the May round is still yet to happen.

Skill Select May 2020
------------------------------

We have not seen ANY invitation results for May from any of our normal sources.

As mentioned in yesterdays post ...

".. there is a small possibility that it will be delayed as the March round was delayed by two days to 13/03/2020. Any initial invite that was not accepted that round will return to the skill select after 60 days .. which may well cause problems for the DHA skill select system for this 11/05/2020 round. Last time that happened DHA delayed the invite round by a day.."

Until we hear otherwise we will assume the round has not happened yet and will likely go ahead later this week. A replica of what happened in March's invite round.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

If this is true, I assume that the May round could be a decent one as the wasted March rounds invites could be looped in May round, resulting in a higher number of invites.

So all the best guys. As the saying goes "No NEWS is a good NEWS"


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunpreet said:


> If this is true, I assume that the May round could be a decent one as the wasted March rounds invites could be looped in May round, resulting in a higher number of invites.
> 
> So all the best guys. As the saying goes "No NEWS is a good NEWS"


It's just a date issue in the system. Number of invites (50) won't change in my opinion when the round does happen this week. I'm guessing it will be tonight or tomorrow night as today 60 days are completed since March round.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> If this is true, I assume that the May round could be a decent one as the wasted March rounds invites could be looped in May round, resulting in a higher number of invites.
> 
> So all the best guys. As the saying goes "No NEWS is a good NEWS"


How does it work? 

Whether the wasted invites will be added to current round?

or 

the EOIs that were invited and not accepted will be added again to this round and given invitations?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello Rajesh.

I am actually not sure how this really works. I am simply assuming based on my reading that the unattended invites are added back to the skillselect. 
What DHA does with them that I am not sure.
Maybe some experienced members here can comment on it.

Thanks


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Rajesh.
> 
> I am actually not sure how this really works. I am simply assuming based on my reading that the unattended invites are added back to the skillselect.
> What DHA does with them that I am not sure.
> ...


Ok then will wait to hear from other experienced members 
Thank you!!


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Nope none...any invites guys?


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

is one of the following scenarios possible?

1) less than 10 invites were given?
2) the round still did't happen?

Usually even during very small rounds, we get to hear from someone either through ISCAH, EF or one of the FB groups but nothing shared yet.

Thanks.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Rajesh533 said:


> How does it work?
> 
> Whether the wasted invites will be added to current round?
> 
> ...


EOI gets frozen when invited, this means you cannot make any changes in the EOI which received an invite. If a valid visa application is not made within 60 days of invitation then that invite gets auto cancelled meaning visa application cannot be made after that period. EOI unfreezes and goes back as submitted status in the pool with original DOE. If that EOI again matches the cut off point score then it would receive another invitation to apply for visa, within 60 days. An EOI can receive a maximum of two invites. If a valid visa application is still not made within 60 days then the EOI will be permanently removed from SkillSelect system. The total monthly invites issued in a round does not depend on this factor


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

thepatriot64 said:


> is one of the following scenarios possible?
> 
> 1) less than 10 invites were given?
> 2) the round still did't happen?
> ...


I think the round didn't happened. Maybe tonight it will run.


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

Any news on the May round?
No other online platform has provided any information regarding this months invitation round.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

ashwinm7779 said:


> Any news on the May round?
> No other online platform has provided any information regarding this months invitation round.


People are saying that it will be tonight. I guess can’t do anything but wait


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> EOI gets frozen when invited, this means you cannot make any changes in the EOI which received an invite. If a valid visa application is not made within 60 days of invitation then that invite gets auto cancelled meaning visa application cannot be made after that period. EOI unfreezes and goes back as submitted status in the pool with original DOE. If that EOI again matches the cut off point score then it would receive another invitation to apply for visa, within 60 days. An EOI can receive a maximum of two invites. If a valid visa application is still not made within 60 days then the EOI will be permanently removed from SkillSelect system. The total monthly invites issued in a round does not depend on this factor


Thanks for the information


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*189 May invitations data collection.*

Dear forum member, 

First of all, I wish you all the best for the May 189 invitation round. I hope there will be a decent number of invitations this month, hopefully tonight. 

Once the invitations are issued, we all want to know few things first: cutoff points and invitations issued. This is why I have created a google form where you can anonymously put your details of 189 invitations if you are invited. I hope this may help many of you to understand the 189 invitation trend of this month. 

1. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RnzDyn8ScCyhGx_4dxog7fGlePz4cpHhsuyGlNNz28w/edit ( google form -May 189 invitations ) 

2. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...fT0bEaNNpjZVtQSR9occplwSN8/edit#gid=225813864 ( spreadsheet - May 189 invitations )


Thank you very much


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Dear forum member,
> 
> First of all, I wish you all the best for the May 189 invitation round. I hope there will be a decent number of invitations this month, hopefully tonight.
> 
> ...


Not able to access this sheet. Could you please check the access permissions on the excel.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> Not able to access this sheet. Could you please check the access permissions on the excel.


 Can you check the spreadsheet link again please.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Kanigargk said:


> Not able to access this sheet. Could you please check the access permissions on the excel.


 Also, you need to sign in to your gmail account to be able to fill out a form.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Dear forum member,
> 
> First of all, I wish you all the best for the May 189 invitation round. I hope there will be a decent number of invitations this month, hopefully tonight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your effort man. 

Are there any consolidated statistics available for invitations for invitations this year (to each state, each occupation, no. of points, etc)?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear forum member,
> ...


 Thanks for that. 190 is very very unpredictable. Not available at the moment. I really hope whoever gets invited for 189 in May will participate and help others with the data we collect.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Any invites guys?


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

What the hell is going on lol


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't think it happned today as well. No one has reported yet

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

even if there is going to be one, it would most likely be a round of 50.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think we can now say that there might be no round or very less invites (< 50 or 10) have been already sent


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Atleast 50 please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Maybe zero. Even if 50 would have seen something. Waiting for the last 2 days have been so stressful. 
Any 95 pointers for non pro rata here?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

I agree, even no 491 invites are reported as they are less competitive. 
I remember that last time there were a few 491 invites which were reported, special some Nurses, but this time a pin drop silence nothing else.


----------



## Singh33 (Nov 26, 2019)

I am assuming there is going to be zero invites this month. No one has reported 491 invites either. Last time when we had 50 invitation round, there were people reporting invitations. But there is none this month.


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Assuming there are zero invites this month which is disappointing for many of us, I wished there could have been an official circular to clear the confusion and anticipation of many applicants as the waiting for confirmation of rounds has been tough.


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

Don’t worry guys, the round will happen most probably tomorrow


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

LifeisCruel said:


> Donâ€™️t worry guys, the round will happen most probably tomorrow


This has been happening since last two days now 😹😹 when ll we see that ‘tomorrow’’. LOL 😂


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.

After 50 days. 

I think the round happened but there's not that many invitations. I will say that onshore applicants are certainly being prioritised. 

Thank you all for your wonderful advice and best of luck to others!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you. May be another 50 round guys!


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> 
> After 50 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats !
Were you sponsored by state or family member?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> 
> After 50 days.
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone.

I am a bit confused here.
How come the CO contacts before the invite?
Is this a standard protocol?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunpreet said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am a bit confused here.
> How come the CO contacts before the invite?
> ...


He is talking about state sponsorship application
To get a sponsorship from the state, you have to apply to the state also
The CO handling your case in the states also often need documents from you and contact if necessary 
This is a step prior to getting the final invite and when you get the final invite, you apply to DHA for your 491 grant

Cheers


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

NB said:


> He is talking about state sponsorship application
> To get a sponsorship from the state, you have to apply to the state also
> The CO handling your case in the states also often need documents from you and contact if necessary
> This is a step prior to getting the final invite and when you get the final invite, you apply to DHA for your 491 grant
> ...


Thanks NB.


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

S.naqvi said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> ...


State sponsored in SA. 

Keep in mind, State sponsorships tend to not rely on the points system. It just comes down to occupations they believe they need and if an applicant has a job already (but not always).


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> State sponsored in SA.
> 
> Keep in mind, State sponsorships tend to not rely on the points system. It just comes down to occupations they believe they need and if an applicant has a job already (but not always).


Congrats!!!!

All the very best for your grant.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> 
> After 50 days.
> 
> ...


Invitations for State or Territory nominations (491 & 190) are issued throughout the month. However, invitations for Skilled Independent Visa (189) and Skilled Provisional Visa (491 - Family Sponsored) are only issued once a month. 

I strongly believe May invitation round is yet to happen


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Invitations for State or Territory nominations (491 & 190) are issued throughout the month. However, invitations for Skilled Independent Visa (189) and Skilled Provisional Visa (491 - Family Sponsored) are only issued once a month.
> 
> I strongly believe May invitation round is yet to happen


Thanks, heaps for this info buddy.

I was big-time confused between these two. Thanks for this clarification and I hope this is true.

Bless you!!!!


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ChangeistheAnswer said:


> I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> 
> After 50 days.
> 
> ...


BTW, would you like to share that what time did you get the invite?
Was it 00:01?

Thanks


----------



## ChangeistheAnswer (Apr 4, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> ChangeistheAnswer said:
> 
> 
> > I got a 491 (SA) invitation yesterday: 12/05/2020 as an onshore applicant.
> ...


No. I got it near the end of the day around 4:30pm. Two emails. One from Skillselect that DHA has given me an invitation. In my account, it's an invitation and now I have access to apply for it. Another email which arrived 30 mins later was from Migration SA (State I applied to) approving my nomination and that my application is now to be actioned directly with DHA. 

Also I think what someone mentioned above is true. State/Territory nominations for 190/491 can occur anytime. Only 189/491(family sponsored) occur once a month. Therefore I am not sure if the round has occurred yet.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Skill Select 189 May 2020
------------------------------------

The Invites from the March 13th 2020 round only just expired after 60 days at midnight last night. We believe the skill select algorithm/policy delays invite rounds close to this 60 day period.

Our expectations are that an invite round will happen tonight or tomorrow night for May 2020.

DHA are very unpredictable at the moment though. 

- ISCAH


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Dear forum member,
> 
> First of all, I wish you all the best for the May 189 invitation round. I hope there will be a decent number of invitations this month, hopefully tonight.
> 
> ...


 All the best guys !!


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> All the best guys !!


All the best buddy.


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Guys update if anyone hears any invites etc


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Any update guys?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Seems like nothing ..


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Unfortunately seems like no invites will be issued this month. Sick of waiting everyday since 10th haha. Been stressful.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Even if the round happens it will be a 50 round so it's almost as good as no round.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Even if the round happens it will be a 50 round so it's almost as good as no round.


Any invites?


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have failed to understand why Skillselect is so complex. They usually issue invites 11th of each month and then they take up to 3 weeks just to officially display on their website the date of round and number of invites issued.
On the other hand, CIC in Canada announces the number of invites and streams the minute it is done. 
I am sure instead of digesting this with open, some fellows from the forum will say "that's how it is, take it or leave it" or will go to great extents to justify how the immigration system works. 

We need to understand that aspiring immigrants go through lengthy and exhaustive processes of skill assessment, language test, documentation etc and the least they should be provided information on time.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Lately the approach has been to keep people in the dark so that they can wait and speculate.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Agree, I get a feeling that the what is harm in communicating if there will be a round or not. Agree on website updating after so many week after the round. Fail to understand how they work. One of my EOI is already expired, My ACS got expired. I have applied for the same again. Don't know how much more money and time I need to wait. I am at 85.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

I moved to the US on a student visa 5 years ago and was working there after completing my masters before I decided to apply for Australia. Better immigration system, work environment and a skill based permanent residency process which was quick and transparent really attracted me. Now as the time is progressing, I am losing my faith in Australia even before moving there. I guess it's just shi**y being an immigrant, in general.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> I moved to the US on a student visa 5 years ago and was working there after completing my masters before I decided to apply for Australia. Better immigration system, work environment and a skill based permanent residency process which was quick and transparent really attracted me. Now as the time is progressing, I am losing my faith in Australia even before moving there. I guess it's just shi**y being an immigrant, in general.


It is, especially if you are not from a first world country. Same fate, in US, really want to move to Australia for some sort of stability and mane other positive reason. But I'm struggling since day one just like everyone in the forum on when is what happening, since there is no official standard of timely communication. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

anirbna said:


> It is, especially if you are not from a first world country. Same fate, in US, really want to move to Australia for some sort of stability and mane other positive reason. But I'm struggling since day one just like everyone in the forum on when is what happening, since there is no official standard of timely communication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


True!!


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> I moved to the US on a student visa 5 years ago and was working there after completing my masters before I decided to apply for Australia. Better immigration system, work environment and a skill based permanent residency process which was quick and transparent really attracted me. Now as the time is progressing, I am losing my faith in Australia even before moving there. I guess it's just shi**y being an immigrant, in general.


Always the case with first generation of Migrants. They spend most of their life struggling and to prove that they belongs to new place! Our next generation will be just fine.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Muka said:


> Always the case with first generation of Migrants. They spend most of their life struggling and to prove that they belongs to new place! Our next generation will be just fine.


Pretty sure the next generation will then suffer an identity crisis. Have met a lots of 2nd generations in the US and hate to say most are just stuck somewhere in the middle. Can't generalize though as my experience was mostly limited to Indian immigrants only.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

I think GTI program may be the one which impacts to traditional 189 program. This is my personal opinion only. This is because since gov think GTI is more outstanding and competent, they may have less interest on the number of 189. 

I know they are on different planning levels but they have common objective to attract skilled immigrants.

If you are eligible, it is better to look for GTI option too since the door seems to be open very wide till now. I have seen that there are some people trying very hard to be GTI through various ways whether genuine or not.


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

sawtinnmaung said:


> I think GTI program may be the one which impacts to traditional 189 program. This is my personal opinion only. This is because since gov think GTI is more outstanding and competent, they may have less interest on the number of 189.
> 
> I know they are on different planning levels but they have common objective to attract skilled immigrants.
> 
> If you are eligible, it is better to look for GTI option too since the door seems to be open very wide till now. I have seen that there are some people trying very hard to be GTI through various ways whether genuine or not.


The salary threshold for GTI visa is AUD148,700. Not sure how it would be a viable option for the majority of the 189 applicants even in the technology sector.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

The problem is that many ones (especially international students here) treated the 189/190 program as a Ponzi scheme to obtain social benefits from a developed(??) country while didn't keen on or interested in the profession itself.

I know a lot of your guys totally keen and love what you are doing which it is good but there are lots that do not take it seriously as well, they are totally low-skilled or even no-skilled at all.

I told earlier, an IT course in one of Go8 universities, there are numbers of students plagiarise their programming assignments and paperwork assignments.

The PY and NAATI are examples, I didn't see any points of these scam schemes. I am able to secure a job in my profession here without any of these.

I was an international student myself as well. However, I chose Australia just because of I really interested in their culture and lifestyle (which already dissolved by many migrants) and another reason (which I do totally not agree, but I can't argue), my mom forced me to come here. If I haven't been forced by my mom, I am not thinking about taking any Master or any other degrees.

I am interested in settle here permanently as well but I think it is just only a possibility. I am totally OK to work anywhere else even in my home country because I love and enjoy what I am doing.

Focusing on the knowledge and experience to develop yourself which will consequently improve your financial and economic. The doors are always open for one who is keen and concentrate on their professions.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys, i strongly believe that 189 is a dead end for aspiring migrants. Even next financial year, they would just invite around 7000 EOIs, with 30% wastage that would account for 5000 primary applicants intake per year. I am still hopeful that they might invite around 10,000 EOIs looking at the processing volumes for next year.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> I think GTI program may be the one which impacts to traditional 189 program. This is my personal opinion only. This is because since gov think GTI is more outstanding and competent, they may have less interest on the number of 189.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does a GTI application interfere with an existing 189 application? No invite in 189 yet. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

anirbna said:


> Does a GTI application interfere with an existing 189 application? No invite in 189 yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


This is just my view only.

If you look at the migration history in AU, they started with family chain migration which was very popular till Y2K. For example, if you have even extended relative here, you can get sponsorship from them to migrate to AU. No matter where they are, be it in Sydney or Melbourne.

However, this trend has started changing after 2000, authorities brought up the beneficial views of skilled migrants as well as promoting their education business to fish international students with bonus points through Skill Select programs. Then, Skilled PR was born and it dominated in AU migration space. Family sponsor has started to fade off slowly since 2010.

Now, the same pattern may come again with GTI which may dash off 189. That we have to wait and see........


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

You sound realistic. They can still manage to shell out student visas using GTI scheme. This is very evident when 189 numbers were the most affected when they reduced the migration program to 160k


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Australian government is more in favor of temporary migration as temporary migrants contribute to the growth of the economy and do not have access to privileges of permanent residents like health care. In addition, temporary migrants pay more taxes and hefty university fees in case of students. So it's a win win for them. Permanent migration will therefore continue to decline.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes true Kunsal. It will be 7000 invites the whole year!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys, is Canada as good as Australia?


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Any news? Invites?
Whats happened to the may round guys?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Guys, is Canada as good as Australia?


If you like cold and wet, then Canada is for you

Cheers


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Guys, is Canada as good as Australia?



While AU has more job opportunities and higher pay, Canada has lower living cost and more affordable housing price.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Any news? Invites?
> Whats happened to the may round guys?


If it will not happen tonight, I will simply assume that the May round is cancelled.

All the best to everyone for tonight's round!!!!


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> If it will not happen tonight, I will simply assume that the May round is cancelled.
> 
> All the best to everyone for tonight's round!!!!



agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Guys, is Canada as good as Australia?


Depends on your skill set and needs. Lots of factor determines on choosing a country to migrate. It’s not that simple. You need to research as per your needs . A friend of mine (managerial designation)migrated to Canada and now he is suffering due to climatic conditions. It all depends.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Sunpreet said:


> If it will not happen tonight, I will simply assume that the May round is cancelled.
> 
> All the best to everyone for tonight's round!!!!


It could have already even happened. Who knows?


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

kunsal said:


> It could have already even happened. Who knows?



That’s the irony. No one knows anything. On one hand, DHA makes every granular data public. On the other hand, so much secrecy in the regular invitation process. Very inefficient process.
Note: I know “take it or leave it” slogan. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi everyone

I think based on the latest post on the ISCAH FB page about Offshore Employer Sponsored Migration Processing. We can have a clear picture of the 189 invitation trend.

It says "The Government is closely monitoring migration and visa settings to ensure they are consistent with public health measures, are flexible and do not displace job opportunities for Australians, so that Australia can effectively respond to the immediate and subsequent impacts of COVID-19".

As some members claim, it is safe to accept the upcoming invitation rounds going to be very low (50-100) and the trend will go into the first couple of months of the new financial year starting from July.

I know it is hard to accept the fact, but now it is evident from the information that we come across every day.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

It is clear that people who are meant to process skilled immigration requests have been moved and delegated to process others immigration requests. Guys please don’t speculate here. Government is not trying to stop permanent immigration rather they are focussing there man power and resources to support requests pertaining to well being of its citizens and permanent residents.

There is no need to speculate here. This is happening due to covid 19 crisis.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

In contrast with other views, i have to mention that govt. wont change or even may increase the skilled migration program to use their potential resources.
This delay in may round may show that they are struggling on this otherwise they could simply issue 50 or 100 invites on 10th without problem.


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> In contrast with other views, i have to mention that govt. wont change or even may increase the skilled migration program to use their potential resources.
> This delay in may round may show that they are struggling on this otherwise they could simply issue 50 or 100 invites on 10th without problem.


I have to disagree with you because the government is not struggling with issuing invitations for this month, but it's mainly to the 60 days of invitation expiry from May round. As I mentioned capping 50 - 100 invitations is a different issue.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

I wonder if we can call the department to ask the update on invitation round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't think Covid -19 has anything to do with 189 invitations as said by one of our members. But processing time may delay. Current processing time of 189 visa finalisation is 1 year.


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

Another Chinese agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

looks like it will be very difficult for offshore aspirants like myself. The only thing that I can as this point of time is to increase my points and hope for the best for an invitation. But hearing that getting a grant for offshore participants is a diff story in itself.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

At time like this 189 visa processing may exceed from 12 months to 24 months.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> At time like this 189 visa processing may exceed from 12 months to 24 months.


provided one has 90 + points..


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Alright, a lot of posts stating many opinions. That's great.

Today is the last night we can keep hopes on this month's round. If the round happens we can have a clear picture of the upcoming invitation rounds.

Let us know if you receive an invite.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Any invites guys?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Any invites guys?



i’ve got 90 points and haven’t received anything yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Jattt said:


> i’ve got 90 points and haven’t received anything yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I am on 90 points 233411 (Electronics Engineer) for 189
DOE: 26/02/2020.

I have not received anything either.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Well I am on 90 points 233411 (Electronics Engineer) for 189
> DOE: 26/02/2020.
> 
> I have not received anything either.



my occupation is Registered Nurse. DOE- 15/2/2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Any invites guys?


90 points BA. 14/03/2020 DOE, nothing yet.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Jattt said:


> my occupation is Registered Nurse. DOE- 15/2/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can empathize with you. This is just a nerve-wracking process.
Just going to sleep on it and hopefully something optimistic will come across.

All the best to you and everyone else here.


----------



## Antzi (May 14, 2020)

Anyone ? Update ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

It's 15th so I'm inclined to believe that the round has happened already or it's not going to happen. Never been this late.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

kunsal said:


> It's 15th so I'm inclined to believe that the round has happened already. Never been this late.


I agree with you...


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Also, I have never seen a round with none reporting an invite!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kayan said:


> Also, I have never seen a round with none reporting an invite!


Last round noone reported an invite here.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Any invites guys?


Software engineer, 90, 18/2/2020, no invites

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Last round noone reported an invite here.


Two invites were reported here last draw


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Its same 50 invite or No invite...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Why is it that Canada which has more than 70k corona virus cases is still inviting people in thousands each month while Australia who has less than a tenth of that inviting almost no one? I don't think corona virus has impacted number of invites. 

It's evident now that Australia's view towards permanent migration has changed. Looks like temporary migration is the only way to enter Australia now.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

kayan said:


> Also, I have never seen a round with none reporting an invite!



i don’t we ever had a 50 invites round either. just like the one we had last month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

It's really strange that there is no information available with anyone regarding invites.
It has never happened.!! 
Seems things are getting worse.

Just heard the news that 6 lakh people lost their jobs in Australia due to Covid 19..

Hope things get better soon, otherwise Australian PR will remain like a dream for many. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Jattt said:


> i don’t we ever had a 50 invites round either. just like the one we had last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last month actually there were invites reported though very few in number. As far as I recall, two. And Iscah confirmed very fast that indeed there was a round.

This month not even that. Anyway there is no end to this speculation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

kayan said:


> Last month actually there were invites reported though very few in number. As far as I recall, two. And Iscah confirmed very fast that indeed there was a round.
> 
> This month not even that. Anyway there is no end to this speculation.
> 
> ...


Correct!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> It's really strange that there is no information available with anyone regarding invites.
> It has never happened.!!
> Seems things are getting worse.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes there is a huge job loss but I know couple of people who are not even going back to work cos they are getting more money sitting home than they were actually making. 

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Why is it that Canada which has more than 70k corona virus cases is still inviting people in thousands each month while Australia who has less than a tenth of that inviting almost no one? I don't think corona virus has impacted number of invites.
> 
> It's evident now that Australia's view towards permanent migration has changed. Looks like temporary migration is the only way to enter Australia now.


 Correct.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Temporary migrants also leave rapidly. In April alone, more than 55k left the country while arrivals were only 5k. Australia need to invite asap to attract migration to inject($) into English tests, professional courses, Naati, further student visas & etc. otherwise more people will lose jobs. Government is aware of that. Department might be waiting for government decisions about next year ceilings.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Temporary migrants also leaving rapidly. In April alone, more than 55k left the country while arrivals were only 5k. Australia need to invite asap to attract migration to inject($) into English tests, professional courses, Naati, further student visas & etc. otherwise more people will lose jobs. Government is aware of that. Department might be waiting for government decisions about next year ceilings.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Temporary migrants also leaving rapidly. In April alone, more than 55k left the country while arrivals were only 5k. Australia need to invite asap to attract migration to inject($) into English tests, professional courses, Naati, further student visas & etc. otherwise more people will lose jobs. Government is aware of that. Department might be waiting for government decisions about next year ceilings.


In my area in Sydney all of a sudden so many empty apartments are available for rent...and some of them have unheard of offers like "3 weeks rent free". To see even a word free in rentals before was unheard of...seems like market is adjusting for the new conditions.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

kunsal said:


> Why is it that Canada which has more than 70k corona virus cases is still inviting people in thousands each month while Australia who has less than a tenth of that inviting almost no one? I don't think corona virus has impacted number of invites.
> 
> It's evident now that Australia's view towards permanent migration has changed. Looks like temporary migration is the only way to enter Australia now.


Australian market / economy contracted much before Covid-19 issue. It all started from the Royal Commission on Banks and Insurance Industry, which forced major revamps and penalties on these institutions. Then came drought, bushfire and now Covid-19. Probably Canada did not have to go through all this.

Financial Institutions (Big 4) are the major spenders in IT and they are already letting go of people in large numbers. 



Neb Ulozny said:


> In my area in Sydney all of a sudden so many empty apartments are available for rent...and some of them have unheard of offers like "3 weeks rent free". To see even a word free in rentals before was unheard of...seems like market is adjusting for the new conditions.


Well, to substantiate what I said above, I had this offer and availed two weeks rent free in June 2019, in addition to a negotiated rental price. Further more evidence that the market started to contract much much earlier in Australia.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Strange then how come States are inviting a lot like ACT , WA etc.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Prapti said:


> Strange then how come States are inviting a lot like ACT , WA etc.


Coz people are already living there and nobody is moving from one place to another.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Last month 189 were issued only 50 but WA invited a lot more than that and ACT just invited 230 few days ago. How come immigration only gets affected for 189 and not for 190.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

But then people also living in Sydney but dont get invited like that. There is no graduate program for NSW like other states. So NSW people are stuck with 189 and they are also living there not moving.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Prapti said:


> Last month 189 were issued only 50 but WA invited a lot more than that and ACT just invited 230 few days ago. How come immigration only gets affected for 189 and not for 190.


Each state has its own decision to select candidates. 189 is federal selection so if you decide to play the game, you have to accept the rules. 

189 has enough people in the pipeline and tbh, most of 189 peoples will go to or stay in NSW or VIC anyway. So other states still have slots for immigrants.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

To get 5 additional points for study in regional area, should you look for a 2 year course or can you even claim it by studying 1 year? I am asking this because i have already studied 2 years in Australia


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Prapti said:


> Its same 50 invite or No invite...


Skillselect in this time is just a paradox.

In the past, there was a bit of hope as the EOI data in real-time was made available via skill select app. Applicants were able to work out invites through it. Unfortunately, someone a wannabe smart-bum went ahead and reported a discrepancy. 
Now, the system is being shut down and 100s and 1000s of applicants are in Delima. 

Shame on the person whosoever reported it.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Skillselect in this time is just a paradox.
> 
> In the past, there was a bit of hope as the EOI data in real-time was made available via skill select app. Applicants were able to work out invites through it. Unfortunately, someone a wannabe smart-bum went ahead and reported a discrepancy.
> Now, the system is being shut down and 100s and 1000s of applicants are in Delima.
> ...


So you were ok with personal details of 1000's of people easily accessed by everybody.

It was a data breach which should not have happend in the first place.


----------



## maps_sky (Nov 18, 2019)

Mr. said:


> So you were ok with personal details of 1000's of people easily accessed by everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a data breach which should not have happend in the first place.


Well, that was just data, no personal information of anybody. So technically it was not harming anybody but helping to people who were in queue to get an invite.

Now again people have to rely on FOIs which are made public after months.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

maps_sky said:


> Well, that was just data, no personal information of anybody. So technically it was not harming anybody but helping to people who were in queue to get an invite.
> 
> Now again people have to rely on FOIs which are made public after months.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Yeah they could simply remove that filter in the app and it would all be back in business in no time.

But with gov agencies, everything takes ages, there is probably an inquiry who did it and what happened...etc.

I think journalists did it, as there was similar data breach in other systems before and they were just looking for similar thing. I don't see why anyone in the queue would complain about something like that.


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Prapti said:


> Last month 189 were issued only 50 but WA invited a lot more than that and ACT just invited 230 few days ago. How come immigration only gets affected for 189 and not for 190.


Hi

They inviting in herds cos people move out of these places in herds. ACT n WA have very few opportunities to grow.

WA is inviting people to study n get PR same as ACT invite people to live their n get get extra points.


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi,

Someone on a facebook Group mentioned that someone had called up immigration and they had advised that the invitation rounds were on hold until July. 

Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

dho1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Someone on a facebook Group mentioned that someone had called up immigration and they had advised that the invitation rounds were on hold until July.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this?


Which fb group mate?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

dho1991 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Someone on a facebook Group mentioned that someone had called up immigration and they had advised that the invitation rounds were on hold until July.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this?


This is interesting. But seems to be a rumor. 

When something like happens there is generally an official notification. 
For instance, what NZ has done. NZ had simply suspended the EOI system with an official statement and a couple of days ago they have clearly notified that the processing of resident permits will start again start from 14th May.

Also a few days ago people have received the state invites, both 190 and 491, 
ultimately these invites are also issues by DHA once the state approves it. 

So just ignore these rumors, stay optimistic and remember the golden rule that " verbal talk is no talk".

This is my take and opinion on it


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Which fb group mate?



Skilled Migration Visas Australia


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

If they invite 50 numbers in May or June is equal to almost not inviting. 




Sunpreet said:


> This is interesting. But seems to be a rumor.
> 
> When something like happens there is generally an official notification.
> For instance, what NZ has done. NZ had simply suspended the EOI system with an official statement and a couple of days ago they have clearly notified that the processing of resident permits will start again start from 14th May.
> ...


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Guys, any hopes tonight?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

razer said:


> Guys, any hopes tonight?


Mate it's not gonna come. Just have a beer and chill

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Mate it's not gonna come. Just have a beer and chill
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Alright, Let's have it together.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

razer said:


> Alright, Let's have it together.


Way ahead of you mate. It's my fifth one. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

I get a good feeling that there will be a massive round tonight and a lot of 90s cleared! lol


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> I get a good feeling that there will be a massive round tonight and a lot of 90s cleared! lol


Lolzzz 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Not happening till June guys


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

I have a bet with my alter ego that a round will happen tonight. but ofcourse, as always is the case, by alter ego, being the pessimist glass half empty kinda one says I am royally screwed


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Dear forum member,
> 
> First of all, I wish you all the best for the May 189 invitation round. I hope there will be a decent number of invitations this month, hopefully tonight.
> 
> ...


 I hope there will be a good Friday round tonight. All the best everyone.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> I hope there will be a good Friday round tonight. All the best everyone.


All the best everyone!!!!!

May the force be with us all:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Well seems like no luck tonight as well.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Strange!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antzi (May 14, 2020)

Lets wait for half hour. Any idea what time the invites happen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

May the god help us..


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys if we don’t see an invitation round by this month can we contact DIBP and ask them for information??


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Guys if we donâ€™️t see an invitation round by this month can we contact DIBP and ask them for information??


Mara Agents would have already contacted as it’s their business and they are more concerned to loose it. Already a reply snap has been posted in this thread . We need to wait till DHA officially announces something.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

It's over guys.
Seems there wont be rounds anymore.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

The sooner people accept the fact the better. Australia is in an economic crisis because of the bush fire and the coronavirus. 600k citizens and PRs are unemployed and are on Jobseeker payment and many others are on Jobkeeper. Suddenly many people on this Forum have been economic experts saying how much Australia will lose because of the decreased migration and the only way to save the economy is by increasing the migration intake. Why would the government want to increase their load further by granting people PRs? Unemployment would rise further (jobs are scarce now) and they would have to financially support more people. Now the plan of the Australian government seems to be to re-open the economy and let unemployment rate get to a manageable level fist before opening the door for migration. Canada is different from Australia in many ways such as geography, economy, etc. 

Yes, I believe the total number of invites for 189 this FY will be at 7k. That's it.

I'm not a PR myself. Instead of complaining, offshore folks (including me) definitely need to start looking alternatives like Canada before their door gets closed too.


There has been no chance for offshore folks since March 2019 anyway. Please do not waste your money and your time with all the assessments and PTEs.

Onshore folks still have a chance if you hold onto whatever visa that you have. 


All the best.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> The sooner people accept the fact the better. Australia is in an economic crisis because of the bush fire and the coronavirus. 600k citizens and PRs are unemployed and are on Jobseeker payment and many others are on Jobkeeper. Suddenly many people on this Forum have been economic experts saying how much Australia will lose because of the decreased migration and the only way to save the economy is by increasing the migration intake. Why would the government want to increase their load further by granting people PRs? Unemployment would rise further (jobs are scarce now) and they would have to financially support more people. Now the plan of the Australian government seems to be to re-open the economy and let unemployment rate get to a manageable level fist before opening the door for migration. Canada is different from Australia in many ways such as geography, economy, etc.
> 
> Yes, I believe the total number of invites for 189 this FY will be at 7k. That's it.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. I mostly agree with you but there is a point that there are too many jobs related to immigration "sector" as well. First ones come to my mind are migration agents, pte and ielts courses, student agencies, student accommodations, naati, professional year institutes, skill assessment authorities vs... I don't know how many people are working in those industries but it should be a quite big number. If they slash the immigration, thousands of jobs will be lost addition to those already lost. Instead of doing that they should find a balance. They should keep inviting people so others invest on those areas and keep the business running. Another point is that when they send an invitation they are not adding extra person to the unemployment market straight away as the process might go up to a year. But they give hope to others so they keep investing on their dream to get PR.

There are also other factors like housing. Even ScoMo mentioned that decreasing the immigration might hurt the housing sector which might have a domino effect in the economy. 

I think that immigration policy is not as simple as "ooh, unemployment rate is high, lets stop taking more people". Instead, it is a very complex issue and should be dealt considering many aspects. But, at the end of the day It all comes to political agenda. I personally think that looking like "immigration friendly" is more beneficial for Australia in the long run. Although politicians usually plan for the next election, not the long run.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

brs said:


> Tyrannosaurus rex said:
> 
> 
> > The sooner people accept the fact the better. Australia is in an economic crisis because of the bush fire and the coronavirus. 600k citizens and PRs are unemployed and are on Jobseeker payment and many others are on Jobkeeper. Suddenly many people on this Forum have been economic experts saying how much Australia will lose because of the decreased migration and the only way to save the economy is by increasing the migration intake. Why would the government want to increase their load further by granting people PRs? Unemployment would rise further (jobs are scarce now) and they would have to financially support more people. Now the plan of the Australian government seems to be to re-open the economy and let unemployment rate get to a manageable level fist before opening the door for migration. Canada is different from Australia in many ways such as geography, economy, etc.
> ...


 That's true.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> The sooner people accept the fact the better. Australia is in an economic crisis because of the bush fire and the coronavirus. 600k citizens and PRs are unemployed and are on Jobseeker payment and many others are on Jobkeeper. Suddenly many people on this Forum have been economic experts saying how much Australia will lose because of the decreased migration and the only way to save the economy is by increasing the migration intake. Why would the government want to increase their load further by granting people PRs? Unemployment would rise further (jobs are scarce now) and they would have to financially support more people. Now the plan of the Australian government seems to be to re-open the economy and let unemployment rate get to a manageable level fist before opening the door for migration. Canada is different from Australia in many ways such as geography, economy, etc.
> 
> Yes, I believe the total number of invites for 189 this FY will be at 7k. That's it.
> 
> ...


Good points. 

But as already stated by another member here, the migration intake decision is very complex. At this stage its COVID19 more than unemployment rate. There are so many articles floating that Oz needs migration to get the economy back on its feet. You go there as a migrant and rent a house, but a TV, buy a car, buy furniture and maybe invest money to start a business of your own.

Migrants bring money, let it be consumption or fee of any sort (college, Visa fee, NAATI, PTE, skill assessment and what not).

So once COVID19 is stabilized, migration will pick up, I see a positive correlation with economy rather than a burden.

Obviously it's my view but I'm quite sure it's the view in the central government's mind too.

And I'm not saying as I'm waiting for a PR, just as an independent observer.

I'm now not targeting a transfer in my company and planning to go there to set up some business myself, given the situation. So my moves net positive impact may be even higher for OzEconomy

Multiply that by hundreds of thousands!!

All thr best!! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

brs said:


> Hi mate. I mostly agree with you but there is a point that there are too many jobs related to immigration "sector" as well. First ones come to my mind are migration agents, pte and ielts courses, student agencies, student accommodations, naati, professional year institutes, skill assessment authorities vs... I don't know how many people are working in those industries but it should be a quite big number. If they slash the immigration, thousands of jobs will be lost addition to those already lost. Instead of doing that they should find a balance. They should keep inviting people so others invest on those areas and keep the business running. Another point is that when they send an invitation they are not adding extra person to the unemployment market straight away as the process might go up to a year. But they give hope to others so they keep investing on their dream to get PR.
> 
> There are also other factors like housing. Even ScoMo mentioned that decreasing the immigration might hurt the housing sector which might have a domino effect in the economy.
> 
> I think that immigration policy is not as simple as "ooh, unemployment rate is high, lets stop taking more people". Instead, it is a very complex issue and should be dealt considering many aspects. But, at the end of the day It all comes to political agenda. I personally think that looking like "immigration friendly" is more beneficial for Australia in the long run. Although politicians usually plan for the next election, not the long run.


There is a growing consensus even among pro immigration parties like Labour and Greens that boasting GDP by immigration is the "Lazy way" of achieving economic growth. The focus should be to increase productivity not GDP by encouraging ponzi. Now Government wont risk High immigration number when public is totally against it now. One Nation party is telling everyone now that "look we were right about immigration". SCOMO won't allow One Nation to hijack and win immigration debate. Don't expect any leniency from Liberals.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

I can't find any reason to persuade myself that Australian is still welcoming migrants. I've been in Australia for 6 years, and witnessing it is getting harder and harder from 60 points to 95 points. In this process, the Australian economy and politics changed a lot, but this trend (higher 189 points) has never changed.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

https://www.skynews.com.au/details/_6156514476001

Read this article. Seems lots of politics going with Immigration rulea


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Canada minister cabinet.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Aussi govt will always find economic solution in cutting migration program. 
They will do it again as it was.this round shows everything, we are just lab rats to feed them and finally they are saying thank you for your wasted money and time there is no plan to take migrants anymore.ha ha


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Canada increases immigration; Australia’s visa intake declines
*
https://www.cicnews.com/2020/05/can...ralias-intake-declines-0514315.html#gs.6nivx0

*Immigration plans going in opposite directions in Australia *

Canada has been steadily increasing its immigration levels since the late 1980s, and in recent years, has been raising them more aggressively to support its economy. Australia also began to increase its levels in the late 1990s but it has shifted course over the last few years.


----------



## aurrr (Nov 6, 2019)

brs said:


> I mostly agree with you but there is a point that there are too many jobs related to immigration "sector" as well. First ones come to my mind are migration agents, pte and ielts courses, student agencies, student accommodations, naati, professional year institutes, skill assessment authorities vs... I don't know how many people are working in those industries but it should be a quite big number. If they slash the immigration, thousands of jobs will be lost addition to those already lost. Instead of doing that they should find a balance.


Or they could use the opportunity to change immigration rules so many of those jobs would not be needed. NAATI is a complete *******, professional year is stupid and agents are often only needed because of unclear instructions. If DHA produced a comprehensive guide for lodging applications with an extensive FAQ then half of the migration agents would have nothing to do. But yeah, in a way it's become an industry, not a program to attract skilled people.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

aurrr said:


> Or they could use the opportunity to change immigration rules so many of those jobs would not be needed. NAATI is a complete *******, professional year is stupid and agents are often only needed because of unclear instructions. If DHA produced a comprehensive guide for lodging applications with an extensive FAQ then half of the migration agents would have nothing to do. *But yeah, in a way it's become an industry, not a program to attract skilled people.*


Exactly that, an industry that relies on new people trying their best in point scoring game and paying more fees. Similar to universities in Australia now, they relied on foreign students who also relied on that PR pathway to come and study.

They don't need skilled people, they need money flowing in to the country. Anyone who ever worked in Australia knows how stubborn and backwards they are, they don't accept your skills or take any advice no matter how experienced you are. They discredit any overseas experience and simply try to force you in their ways which often have been long forgotten in places like Europe. I've seen advice from overseas guys like me in my office, which could have saved literally millions of tax payers money in construction...simply being brushed of with "that's how we do it mate". Let's waste money just not to admit that we know nothing about certain things, that's the mentality.

I know someone will now say "oh but you are here now" yes, mostly because I didn't know true face and facts if Australia, and it's extremely hard to find the truth on the internet. It's all shining sunny days and beach life on every forum especially when MARA agents write their pamphlets abut paradise on Earth that is Australia.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...r-visa-increase-labor-mp-20200515-p54td4.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muka (Jun 15, 2019)

AussizMig said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...r-visa-increase-labor-mp-20200515-p54td4.html
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


This is quite funny. This back bencher MP is saying that lot of people fell in love outside of Australia and bringing their love back will kickstart the economy. Quite innovative I must say!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

AussizMig said:


> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...r-visa-increase-labor-mp-20200515-p54td4.html
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


 It's ok to grant massive number of partner visas at the same time it could be a smarter move if people who already spent years and years in Australia given priority by increaseing massive number of permanent visa invitations. We can cope with delay in our processing that's not a problem. But once we lose our time waiting invitations, we never going to get a PR in Australia.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*189 visa lodged and backlogs*

Fyi








As at April 2020, 11479 189 visas were granted. 189 points tested visa lodgements are only 70% of invitations issued that too prior to the new points tested come to effect. 

Visa refusals- as at Nov 2019, there were 479 visas refused (FOI). If you take that into account, by April end, there could have been at least 900 refusals.


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

As I got the 189 visa last year, just scanned a bit comments. First of all, good luck on all of you during these hard times, where ever you are offshore or onshore. 

Second, indeed Australia is a bit in a difficult time, as the COVID, is something nobody was prepared of... There are lots of unemployment, businesses are shut down, and the overall mood changed a lot. For example, while students have been always the backbone of the service sector, they are all almost laid down. And in desperate situation. I am not approving it, but they are obviously with zero safety net. New Zealand citizens ? despite they are having almost all rights like an Australian Citizen (or PR) they were trapped with no access to their elementary benefits here. 

I read in some comments that lots of migrants coming here, working as Uber drivers. Even this ! forget it !!! you must have 1 year of Local Driver license to be "qualified" as an Uber driver. And even that, nobody uses taxi, it is flushed by everybody. Even Uber eats stopped accepting applications. 

Why am I writing these ? just to give a perspective from an immigrant which were applying ~2 years ago to same processes, and just want to give a bit of insight. 

However, if you are getting the golden invite (congrats to all those) and hopefully find a flight (yes it is a mess...) still be prepared for another set of hardship for a long time. As practically, my estimation, that it will take minimum 6 months (under the condition no second wave) to get things settled down. That is of course, my very humble view from Sydney... Things might get worse or better... Let's hope for better right ? 

The overall look to immigrants is also a bit changed, there are no works for people born and bred, this is constantly fed back to the government. So there should be a real motivation to issue invitations. And you as a PR coming to the country, you'd be eligible for jobseeker payment (assume as family) + 2 kids...the government will pay you ~6-7 K$/month. Now tell me, why would the government do this if the unemployment is rising... 

That is why my view is that government will push for regional visas, as there is still a big need, as people need to contribute immediate needs of regions. And also, somebody needs to harvest everything (sorry to say, but this might be your 2-3 years of work while in the region). 

When does everything become normal ? government declares that COVID pandemic is over, they cancel the jobseeker benefits (make it like previous, 2 years of wait time, reduce by 2x) then I am sure that the invitations will soar up. 

So the key message, in my humble view is the COVID situation, if Economy is in decline, I honestly do not expect anything promising. Once the light at the end of the tunnel, you might have hopes that there would be invitations. 

As said, you all put your hopes to seek for a better life, for you, your family. You all deserve the best, I'd yet recommend you all to focus on 189 or 190 visas... and not regionals...

Good luck to you all, 

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Our analysis depends on where we currently stand 🙂( depends you are PR or Non Pr ). 

But Australia has been inviting lowest as possible very before this crisis ( covid 19 or bushfires ) so there is no excuse saying because of covid 19 DHA inviting 50 or 100. Absolutely not. Australia has to show generosity in terms of welcoming migrants like Canada. Market will automatically or naturally adjust with the situation gradually.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Muka said:


> AussizMig said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...r-visa-increase-labor-mp-20200515-p54td4.html
> ...


 skilled visa applicants have even greater family connection in Australia ( far greater than of spouses transitioning to partner visas) . They come here to study injecting billions of $. Most of these overseas students get support from their existing family member in Australia who are PR or Citizens.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

Guys, don't forget that Australia can be very cruel in terms of temp visas and has no moral obligations to anything but profit.

The fact that temp workers have to pay for public schooling and private health insurance can tell you that Australia is even more about money than USA in some things. Not just that, my local school had nerve to ask me for voluntary contribution after I paid 6000$ just get my kid in to school that my tax goes in to as well.

So to expect anything but them thinking how to save or earn more money at this moment, is wishful thinking. Yes we do bring money in, but they consider it as fee for "privilege" of living here...have a look at Facebook or news comments about immigration to get how anti-immigrant citizens currently are. They blame us for every single problem they have.

Family ties or whatever...they simply don't care about that, it's about money equations and simply gov owning the terms of negotiations completely.


----------



## kraft95 (May 16, 2020)

In my opinion, it is the hardest time for people trying to get pr in the recent few years. As someone said above, they're giving out the lowest possible invites even before the pandemic. The COVID-19 will just make the situation even worse. 

There was a really big advantage of immigrating to Australia that getting PR in Australia doesn't directly link to a job offer (normally, especially for 189). That means you could get your PR first, then get a decent job. This advantage attracts so many people coming to Australia, study first and then doing PY, PTE, and ACS, etc. 

But now everything's changed. PR without a job offer or regional nomination is becoming more and more impossible. It definitely shows, the government is turning, they don't want to give out PR like before, they're linking PR with regions and jobs. I really doubt if there will be the same/similar amount of overseas students coming here even after the COVID-19 pandemic if the chance of getting PR is really low (nearly impossible). 

I guess what they're trying to do is, separating PR from TR. If you're coming to study, you're a student, just leave your money here and go home once you finish. If you're coming here for PR, show your ability, more than that, show me your Australian offer, otherwise go home. Yeah it is really beneficial and profitable for Australia with the lowest risk. But people who want to immigrate and able to pay are not fools, they will make their choices by their feet.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

*Prapti*

Is there possibility that Aus is making more difficult rules and even reducing quota to lowest so that noone can get PR for next financial year thats why holding all invitations.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Prapti said:


> Is there possibility that Aus is making more difficult rules and even reducing quota to lowest so that noone can get PR for next financial year thats why holding all invitations.



As already told, anyone can speculate anything. It’s just all different thoughts from different people. Everyone has their views. All these will not even exist tomo if a round happens today. I would rather calmly wait for any official announcement from govt and take a wise decision instead of getting carried away by social media comments. These are just discussions which usually happens whenever something goes beyond the routine which is not limited to only Australia PR.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> As already told, anyone can speculate anything. It’s just all different thoughts from different people. Everyone has their views. All these will not even exist tomo if a round happens today. I would rather calmly wait for any official announcement from govt and take a wise decision instead of getting carried away by social media comments. These are just discussions which usually happens whenever something goes beyond the routine which is not limited to only Australia PR.



Correct


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

an offshore aspirant here , looking to increase my points to 90 (for 189 PR) by Oct this year. Do you think that 90 pointers have a chance ? My EOI date was April 2020. I see that many 90 pointers too didn't receive an invite in the past couple of months.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> an offshore aspirant here , looking to increase my points to 90 (for 189 PR) by Oct this year. Do you think that 90 pointers have a chance ? My EOI date was April 2020. I see that many 90 pointers too didn't receive an invite in the past couple of months.


Appear for NAATI. will give you 5 points. this will take you to 80. you can claim spouse points (10) if she clears PTE and has the same ANZSCO code as you.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Today my initial EOI will expire after 2 years of waiting. Just hope that the updated one will not suffer the same fate.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> Appear for NAATI. will give you 5 points. this will take you to 80. you can claim spouse points (10) if she clears PTE and has the same ANZSCO code as you.


Yes NAATI is booked for October and already have initiated ACS process for spouse. She is also from 2613 ANZSCO group. The point is after attaining 90 points (best case scenario) is there any realistic chance for offshore candidates ?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> Yes NAATI is booked for October and already have initiated ACS process for spouse. She is also from 2613 ANZSCO group. The point is after attaining 90 points (best case scenario) is there any realistic chance for offshore candidates ?


it is a trade off, brother. 90 at the moment looks difficult looking at the situation. but if tomorrow 90 pointers do get invited and you missed the bus, you might regret it. consider it as a risky investment


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> it is a trade off, brother. 90 at the moment looks difficult looking at the situation. but if tomorrow 90 pointers do get invited and you missed the bus, you might regret it. consider it as a risky investment


yep thats for sure...gone were the days when people used to get an invite for 70/75 points..not sure what has changed in one year (prior to COVID)..hope for the best


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ajchak84 said:


> sidney_jec said:
> 
> 
> > Appear for NAATI. will give you 5 points. this will take you to 80. you can claim spouse points (10) if she clears PTE and has the same ANZSCO code as you.
> ...


The q starts from Jan - 29 and add up few > 95 pointers too. Roughly it will be at-least 500 as of today only for 2613 and there are other job codes too which is equally competitive and picking up the race with the help of useless money scam (Naati becoming online). So it’s a calculative risk which purely depends on the circumstances which no can predict.

PS: There is no offshore/ onshore concept for 189 . All applicants are equally treated


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey guys, 
Any hope for 2613, 90 points DOE 02nd Feb in the new FY?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Also, anybody know the 189/190 quotas for the upcoming FY? Has that been decided yet?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Hey guys,
> Any hope for 2613, 90 points DOE 02nd Feb in the new FY?


i am hopeful


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello guys.. Is there any hope for 90 points 261313 in 189 with DOE 7th April? I need to get an invite before October as I will be losing age points in October.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ninja87 said:


> Hello guys.. Is there any hope for 90 points 261313 in 189 with DOE 7th April? I need to get an invite before October as I will be losing age points in October.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


I believe with 90, there is a chance as you only have 2 months of 90s backlog.
however, There has been no invitation round in May that it is hard to fathom how high 'the chances' are for you. suppose they start invitation in July following the usual trend of big invitations, you may just get the invitation on time before you lose your points. but I guess it all depends how long it will take for the immigration to go back to its function.


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

So no invitations in this fiscal year at all?


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Archie_123 said:


> So no invitations in this fiscal year at all?


If July is the new fiscal year then i think its logical to think it's suspended till then. Otherwise why May all of a sudden, if they start inviting in June again. You know what I mean. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

FYI- Approximately 5000 applicants ( primary and secondary ) lodged 189 points tested visas this year till today. Government made an announcement last year that 189 ceilings were 18652, but reality is not more than 5000 lodged 189 visas this fiscal year. More than 30% Eois are wasted. Many 189 places allocated to NZers even this year. 189 NZ doesn't have ceilings like 189 points tested visas.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> FYI- Approximately 5000 applicants ( primary and secondary ) lodged 189 points tested visas this year till today. Government made an announcement last year that 189 ceilings were 18652, but reality is not more than 5000 lodged 189 visas this fiscal year. More than 30% Eois are wasted. Many 189 places allocated to NZers even this year. 189 NZ doesn't have ceilings like 189 points tested visas.


 Could have been fairer if government had divided 189 into two category 189 points tested & 189 NZers.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI- Approximately 5000 applicants ( primary and secondary ) lodged 189 points tested visas this year till today. Government made an announcement last year that 189 ceilings were 18652, but reality is not more than 5000 lodged 189 visas this fiscal year. More than 30% Eois are wasted. Many 189 places allocated to NZers even this year. 189 NZ doesn't have ceilings like 189 points tested visas.
> ...


 This is a major obstacle for 189 invite.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Due to the impacts of the COVID-19 pandemic, the announcement on updates to the skilled migration occupation lists has been delayed. This page will be kept up to date with the most current information the Department has regarding the timing of the announcement.

https://www.employment.gov.au/consultation-skilled-migration-occupation-lists


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Suren019 said:
> ...


189 points tested quota should not be mixed with 189 NZer stream as both are different and moreover the number for 189 points tested has been slashed to 1/4th compared to previous years and on top of that 189 NZers has been added to that queue which is not good.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Does anyone have any information about may invitation round? Did it happen or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

aviz28 said:


> Does anyone have any information about may invitation round? Did it happen or not?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



it hasn’t happened so far. most probably there won’t be a round till july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I think there wont be any round till july or even october.


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

Jattt said:


> aviz28 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any information about may invitation round? Did it happen or not?
> ...


Yes, probably there will not be any rounds till june also for the next finacial year also it is unpredictable that further rounds will happen due to covid 19. It is unfortunate that many PR aspirants may loose their points due to age and other criteria in the coming months and will be pushed back in the queue due to the current uncertainty faced all over the world.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Genuine MARA agents such as Iscah have to request MIA to enquire DHA about rounds and future invites. 

DHA won't be transparent to our queries as we are immigrants and have no voting rights.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Need assisstant friends.
At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
What do you think friends Should I invest for naati or not?
According to iscah I need a 1k round.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Need assisstant friends.
> At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
> What do you think friends Should I invest for naati or not?
> According to iscah I need a 1k round.


 Go for it. Why I am saying because your are much closer to your destiny. If I had to advise fresh graduates, I would rather tell them to get work experience and apply other countries as Australia is not so welcoming at the moment.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Need assisstant friends.
> At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
> What do you think friends Should I invest for naati or not?
> According to iscah I need a 1k round.


5 months till October, plus around 2 months for the results = 7 months if you pass, you would still have 4 months left with 95 points


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

ali_t110 said:


> Need assisstant friends.
> At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
> What do you think friends Should I invest for naati or not?
> According to iscah I need a 1k round.


Go for NAATI, and move yourself ahead in top of the queue, since situation these days are totally unpredictable. Atleast, u have the option, many people here don't have options left to increase it to 95.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Need assisstant friends.
> At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
> What do you think friends Should I invest for naati or not?
> According to iscah I need a 1k round.


Keep going ahead with the current options, I am pretty confident that you will get the invite a way before October at 90 points. All you need is one round of 1000 and you are in. So all the best and stay optimistic. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

𝟏𝟖𝟗 𝐅𝐚𝐜𝐭𝐬: 𝐍𝐮𝐦𝐛𝐞𝐫 𝐨𝐟 𝟏𝟖𝟗 𝐕𝐢𝐬𝐚𝐬 𝐠𝐫𝐚𝐧𝐭𝐞𝐝 𝐟𝐫𝐨𝐦 𝟏𝐬𝐭 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟏𝟗 𝐭𝐨 𝟑𝟎𝐭𝐡 𝐀𝐩𝐫𝐢𝐥 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟎 𝐨𝐮𝐭 𝐨𝐟 𝐭𝐨𝐭𝐚𝐥 𝟏𝟔𝟔𝟓𝟐 𝐪𝐮𝐨𝐭𝐚 𝐟𝐨𝐫 𝐭𝐡𝐢𝐬 𝐟𝐢𝐧𝐚𝐧𝐜𝐢𝐚𝐥 𝐲𝐞𝐚𝐫 (𝟏𝐬𝐭 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟏𝟗 𝐭𝐨 𝟑𝟎𝐭𝐡 𝐉𝐮𝐧𝐞 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟎)

- Number of quota allocated to 189 visa grants for current financial year: 𝟏𝟔𝟔𝟓𝟐
Reference: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels

- This includes 189 visa granted to 189 point tested primary applicants, secondary applicants and 189 New Zealand pathway applicants. Therefore you will not see many invitations issued under 189 visa as this invitation only includes 189 point tested primary applicants (and not 189 NZ pathway and secondary applicants).

- Immigration has invited total of 𝟕𝟎𝟎𝟎 primary applicants under 189 point tested stream until now. 
Reference: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

- As per data released by department, 𝟏𝟏𝟒𝟕𝟗 applicants have been granted 189 visa from 1st July 2019 to 30th April 2020 and therefore, department can grant 189 visa to maximum of 5173 (16652 - 11479) applicants in remaining two months for this financial year (May and June 2020). 

- 𝐴𝑠 7000 𝑝𝑟𝑖𝑚𝑎𝑟𝑦 𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑛𝑡𝑠 ℎ𝑎𝑣𝑒 𝑏𝑒𝑒𝑛 𝑖𝑛𝑣𝑖𝑡𝑒𝑑 𝑢𝑛𝑑𝑒𝑟 189 𝑝𝑜𝑖𝑛𝑡 𝑡𝑒𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑑 𝑠𝑡𝑟𝑒𝑎𝑚, 𝑚𝑎𝑛𝑦 𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑖𝑜𝑛𝑠 𝑎𝑟𝑒 𝑠𝑡𝑖𝑙𝑙 𝑢𝑛𝑑𝑒𝑟 𝑝𝑟𝑜𝑐𝑒𝑠𝑠 (𝑎𝑠 𝑜𝑛𝑙𝑦 4014 𝑝𝑟𝑖𝑚𝑎𝑟𝑦 𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑛𝑡𝑠 ℎ𝑎𝑣𝑒 𝑏𝑒𝑒𝑛 𝑔𝑟𝑎𝑛𝑡𝑒𝑑 189 𝑝𝑜𝑖𝑛𝑡 𝑡𝑒𝑠𝑡𝑒𝑑 𝑣𝑖𝑠𝑎𝑠 𝑦𝑒𝑡 - 𝑟𝑒𝑓𝑒𝑟 𝑡𝑜 𝑏𝑒𝑙𝑜𝑤 𝑛𝑢𝑚𝑏𝑒𝑟𝑠) 𝑎𝑛𝑑 𝑡ℎ𝑒𝑟𝑒𝑓𝑜𝑟𝑒 𝑖𝑡 𝑖𝑠 𝑙𝑒𝑠𝑠 𝑙𝑖𝑘𝑒𝑙𝑦 𝑡ℎ𝑎𝑡 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑑𝑒𝑝𝑎𝑟𝑡𝑚𝑒𝑛𝑡 𝑤𝑖𝑙𝑙 𝑖𝑛𝑣𝑖𝑡𝑒 𝑚𝑜𝑟𝑒 𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑛𝑡𝑠 𝑢𝑛𝑡𝑖𝑙 𝐽𝑢𝑛𝑒 2020 (𝑎𝑠 𝑡ℎ𝑒𝑦 ℎ𝑎𝑣𝑒 𝑒𝑛𝑜𝑢𝑔ℎ 𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑛𝑡𝑠/𝑎𝑝𝑝𝑙𝑖𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑖𝑜𝑛𝑠 𝑖𝑛 𝑝𝑟𝑜𝑐𝑒𝑠𝑠 𝑏𝑦 𝑤ℎ𝑖𝑐ℎ 𝑡ℎ𝑒𝑦 𝑐𝑎𝑛 𝑓𝑖𝑙𝑙 16652 𝑞𝑢𝑜𝑡𝑎 𝑎𝑙𝑙𝑜𝑐𝑎𝑡𝑒𝑑 𝑡𝑜 𝑡ℎ𝑖𝑠 𝑓𝑖𝑛𝑎𝑛𝑐𝑖𝑎𝑙 𝑦𝑒𝑎𝑟).

=> 𝟭𝟴𝟵 𝗦𝗸𝗶𝗹𝗹𝗲𝗱 - 𝗜𝗻𝗱𝗲𝗽𝗲𝗻𝗱𝗲𝗻𝘁 - 𝗣𝗼𝗶𝗻𝘁𝘀-𝗧𝗲𝘀𝘁𝗲𝗱 𝗩𝗶𝘀𝗮𝘀 𝗴𝗿𝗮𝗻𝘁𝗲𝗱 𝘂𝗻𝘁𝗶𝗹 𝗔𝗽𝗿𝗶𝗹 𝟮𝟬𝟮𝟬: 
𝗣𝗿𝗶𝗺𝗮𝗿𝘆: 𝟰,𝟬𝟭𝟰
𝗦𝗲𝗰𝗼𝗻𝗱𝗮𝗿𝘆: 𝟯,𝟴𝟱𝟴
𝗧𝗼𝘁𝗮𝗹: 𝟳,𝟴𝟳𝟮

=> 𝟭𝟴𝟵 𝗦𝗸𝗶𝗹𝗹𝗲𝗱 - 𝗜𝗻𝗱𝗲𝗽𝗲𝗻𝗱𝗲𝗻𝘁 - 𝗡𝗲𝘄 𝗭𝗲𝗮𝗹𝗮𝗻𝗱 𝗩𝗶𝘀𝗮𝘀 𝗦𝘁𝗿𝗲𝗮𝗺 𝘂𝗻𝘁𝗶𝗹 𝗔𝗽𝗿𝗶𝗹 𝟮𝟬𝟮𝟬:
𝗣𝗿𝗶𝗺𝗮𝗿𝘆: 𝟭,𝟱𝟲𝟬
𝗦𝗲𝗰𝗼𝗻𝗱𝗮𝗿𝘆: 𝟮,𝟬𝟰𝟳
𝗧𝗼𝘁𝗮𝗹: 𝟯,𝟲𝟬𝟳

Source: Department of Home Affairs


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Harshala said:


> 𝟏𝟖𝟗 𝐅𝐚𝐜𝐭𝐬: 𝐍𝐮𝐦𝐛𝐞𝐫 𝐨𝐟 𝟏𝟖𝟗 𝐕𝐢𝐬𝐚𝐬 𝐠𝐫𝐚𝐧𝐭𝐞𝐝 𝐟𝐫𝐨𝐦 𝟏𝐬𝐭 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟏𝟗 𝐭𝐨 𝟑𝟎𝐭𝐡 𝐀𝐩𝐫𝐢𝐥 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟎 𝐨𝐮𝐭 𝐨𝐟 𝐭𝐨𝐭𝐚𝐥 𝟏𝟔𝟔𝟓𝟐 𝐪𝐮𝐨𝐭𝐚 𝐟𝐨𝐫 𝐭𝐡𝐢𝐬 𝐟𝐢𝐧𝐚𝐧𝐜𝐢𝐚𝐥 𝐲𝐞𝐚𝐫 (𝟏𝐬𝐭 𝐉𝐮𝐥𝐲 𝟐𝟎𝟏𝟗 𝐭𝐨 𝟑𝟎𝐭𝐡 𝐉𝐮𝐧𝐞 𝟐𝟎𝟐𝟎)
> 
> - Number of quota allocated to 189 visa grants for current financial year: 𝟏𝟔𝟔𝟓𝟐
> Reference: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> ...


This was posted on one of the migration agents fb page at Ausizz


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Source: Department of Home Affairs?? Lol


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

I just copied what was on his fb page


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Can you paste the Fb link pls?


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Medical examination ?*

Hello Guys , Can you please help me for below scenario:

I applied for 189 PR application. While applying I provided my Medical details which I did for my work visa application (there was an option, that if its within 12 months, can be used).
Now the Health Assessment tab under immi account, shows 'Examination is Required'; but according to help desk of immi. dept., I will be contacted if it is required by a case officer.

Now what should I do, should I wait or go ahead with medical exam and provide details again. ?
Any kind of pointers is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Can you paste the Fb link pls?


https://www.facebook.com/100033358181453/posts/265077961280808/?d=n


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello Guys , Can you please help me for below scenario:
> 
> I applied for 189 PR application. While applying I provided my Medical details which I did for my work visa application (there was an option, that if its within 12 months, can be used).
> Now the Health Assessment tab under immi account, shows 'Examination is Required'; but according to help desk of immi. dept., I will be contacted if it is required by a case officer.
> ...


Only the hiv test is missing from the tests done for temporary work visas and PR
You will have to do that test only if you wait for the co to generate the hap id
Of course the CO can ask for all tests to be done again but that chance is low

Cheers


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

I was going through the 18-19 permanent migration and the table on page 5 is the best case scenario after the migration ceiling got reduced to 160,000 right? I don't see the composition changing significantly ergo I don't think number invites can be increased and minimum points score reduced below 90. Unless ALP comes into power and increases the ceiling.( which is at least 3 years away) Please share your thoughts. 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/reports-and-pubs/files/discussion-paper-planning-australias-migration-program-2020-21.pdf


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

bhanish said:


> I was going through the 18-19 permanent migration and the table on page 5 is the best case scenario after the migration ceiling got reduced to 160,000 right? I don't see the composition changing significantly ergo I don't think number invites can be increased and minimum points score reduced below 90. Unless ALP comes into power and increases the ceiling.( which is at least 3 years away) Please share your thoughts.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/repo...ning-australias-migration-program-2020-21.pdf


 Dha have reduced the regional/employer sponsor visa backlogs this year by restricting 189. They may change their settings for 189 soon.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Any news regarding NSW state 190. Are they goong to invite sooner or not ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Can someone pleaseexplain this ? It shows corporate Treasurers in Green STSOL. What does it mean??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie_123 (May 6, 2020)

NSW 190 round should be tomorrow looking at previous months' trends. But can't predict anything at the moment.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Can someone pleaseexplain this ? It shows corporate Treasurers in Green STSOL. What does it mean??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It is very likely the occupation would be included in the upcoming migration program.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> It is very likely the occupation would be included in the upcoming migration program.



So its for 189 or 190??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

shoaib.shobi said:


> suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > it is very likely the occupation would be included in the upcoming migration program.
> ...


 190.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.itnews.com.au/news/tech-migrants-shun-australias-new-fast-track-permanent-residency-visa-548177

Global Talent Visa 

As of now, around 300 applicants have been approved for permanent visa under this category. 700 have applied before the Covid 19 outbreak but the success rate was only 50%. 

5000 precious places ( from 189 visa ) were given to Global Talent Scheme. It looks like there will be a waste of 4500 valuable places which otherwise could have gone to 189 category.


----------



## trienchieu12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> https://www.itnews.com.au/news/tech-migrants-shun-australias-new-fast-track-permanent-residency-visa-548177
> 
> Global Talent Visa
> 
> ...


As at 30 January.............


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

trienchieu12 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.itnews.com.au/news/tech-migrants-shun-australias-new-fast-track-permanent-residency-visa-548177
> ...


 Not exactly sure about the dates but yes early 2020.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Canberra has issued 485 invitations for 190 in 21 may round.
Poor DHA.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Canberra has issued 485 invitations for 190 in 21 may round.
> Poor DHA.


 it's really good that states are inviting even more during the covid 19 recovery phase.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

ali_t110 said:


> Canberra has issued 485 invitations for 190 in 21 may round.
> Poor DHA.



There is limited jobs in Canberra still they are inviting people. And DHA is not inviting anyone. Strange.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ali_t110 said:


> Need assisstant friends.
> 
> At the moment I have 90 points with 233914 DOE 3 Feb and I can wait 11 rounds to loose my age point. I have also possibility to take naati exam in october.
> 
> ...


Take it earlier than October to get the maximum benefit from the extra 5 points. Try taking it by July.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Prapti said:


> There is limited jobs in Canberra still they are inviting people. And DHA is not inviting anyone. Strange.


People need to have jobs in CBR or in their priority list for 190 while you dont need that for 189. And only 30% of those pre- invitations apply (most are fake) and not many get final invitation also.


----------



## Oliver. b (May 21, 2020)

sidney_jec said:


> All eyes on the next round now.


ACT just invited A LOT 190, nearly five hundred!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Oliver. b said:


> sidney_jec said:
> 
> 
> > All eyes on the next round now.
> ...


 More than 750 in May I reckon.


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

From Iscah:



May 2020 Skill Select round
--------------------------------------

The following message just appeared on the DHA website ...

Posted on: 22/05/2020 at 14:40

May Invitation Round: An invitation round will occur before 31 May 2020.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sud26 said:


> From Iscah:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Good News  and Hope it will be a good round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Rajesh533 said:


> It's Good News  and Hope it will be a good round :fingerscrossed:


I hope so too, you never know maybe tonight buddy. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Rajesh533 said:


> It's Good News  and Hope it will be a good round :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully, let's see. Just a 1000 round and I'll get it!


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> I hope so too, you never know maybe tonight buddy. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Ha Ha.. Again the waiting starts until the round happens


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Sud26 said:


> Hopefully, let's see. Just a 1000 round and I'll get it!



Whats your doe and occupation and point s mate ??? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Whats your doe and occupation and point s mate ??? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ICT Business analyst 

17/03/20 EOI DOE

90 points.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Sud26 said:


> ICT Business analyst
> 
> 17/03/20 EOI DOE
> 
> 90 points.



Best of luck mate .. Hope you get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Sud26 said:


> ICT Business analyst
> 
> 17/03/20 EOI DOE
> 
> 90 points.


Fingers cossed :fingerscrossed:

Mine just a month before you.


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Harshala said:


> Fingers cossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Mine just a month before you.


Fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

Hopefully, we both get it!


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Sud26 said:


> Hopefully, let's see. Just a 1000 round and I'll get it!


All the best buddy, don't forget to share the good NEWS.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi guys, I have read the same announcement in ISCAH as well but I could not find the post in DoHA website, does anyone know the source from DoHA?


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Hi guys, I have read the same announcement in ISCAH as well but I could not find the post in DoHA website, does anyone know the source from DoHA?


Hey buddy, it's not on DoHA website, it is on skillselect. When you log in, you come across a number of notifications, this one is right on the top from today. 

Cheers and all the best


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> Hi guys, I have read the same announcement in ISCAH as well but I could not find the post in DoHA website, does anyone know the source from DoHA?


It is there on our Skill Select Homepage Notifications


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> Hi guys, I have read the same announcement in ISCAH as well but I could not find the post in DoHA website, does anyone know the source from DoHA?











Top notification...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi guys, it will fun if DIBP will release 50 invites. Haha. It will be a classic troll. Lol.


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi guys, it will fun if DIBP will release 50 invites. Haha. It will be a classic troll. Lol.


Please noooooo. I have 95pts and really hope to get an invitation this round.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

minaando said:


> Please noooooo. I have 95pts and really hope to get an invitation this round.



Whats ur doe , points and occupation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Whats ur doe , points and occupation??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


261313, 95pts, DOE 19/05/2020


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

minaando said:


> 261313, 95pts, DOE 19/05/2020



Best of luck....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Skillselect now may have figure of next intake. We may witness increase in 189 intake. 1000-1500 invitations this month looks real. But I hope it soon invites applicants below 90 points ( non pro rata )


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Wish they’d start giving grants to offshores 🙂


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

minaando said:


> 261313, 95pts, DOE 19/05/2020


if even you are unable to get an invite, I think it will now be time for me to cancel myself for 189 altogether :confused2:


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Skillselect now may have figure of next intake. We may witness increase in 189 intake. 1000-1500 invitations this month looks real. But I hope it soon invites applicants below 90 points ( non pro rata )


Hi, sorry where did you see the next rounds invitation numbers? Is it available anywhere on DHA's website?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Skillselect now may have figure of next intake. We may witness increase in 189 intake. 1000-1500 invitations this month looks real. But I hope it soon invites applicants below 90 points ( non pro rata )
> ...


 If DHA were to invite 50-100, they would have done already. So we most of the forum member are now hopeful, especially with the short notice we saw today from skillselect.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Hi, sorry where did you see the next rounds invitation numbers? Is it available anywhere on DHA's website?


When you log into you EOI, you can see this msg with a few other msgs ...

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr. said:


> dex1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, sorry where did you see the next rounds invitation numbers? Is it available anywhere on DHA's website?
> ...


I see he asked about the invitation numbers and not the schedule. To answer that it’s just the optimistic expectations of an 1000 invite round and there is no solid info. Also no one knows about the reason of delayed round also . It’s all a wild guess.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > Skillselect now may have figure of next intake. We may witness increase in 189 intake. 1000-1500 invitations this month looks real. But I hope it soon invites applicants below 90 points ( non pro rata )
> ...


Invitation numbers will be published only after the round and not before . It’s just an wild guess by the applicants


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

minaando said:


> 261313, 95pts, DOE 19/05/2020


Hey buddy, the majority of people in this group are on 90 points (apart from accountants). You seem to be one of the few with 95 points for 189. 
So, please post any update from your end as soon as you come across it.

Updates are also requested from all other members with any other point scores.

All the best to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Noor3 (Dec 2, 2019)

261313 Doe 7th March
90 points

How many invites should get me an ITA .. any views? 
(My PTE expiring in June. )


Sent from my CPH1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Noor3 said:


> 261313 Doe 7th March
> 90 points
> 
> How many invites should get me an ITA .. any views?
> ...



all depends on this month round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Noor3 said:


> 261313 Doe 7th March
> 90 points
> 
> How many invites should get me an ITA .. any views?
> ...


I think, you should take the PTE exam again before the old one gets expired.


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Noor3 said:


> 261313 Doe 7th March
> 90 points
> 
> How many invites should get me an ITA .. any views?
> ...


800-1000 should get you through easily.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Noor3 said:


> 261313 Doe 7th March
> 90 points
> 
> How many invites should get me an ITA .. any views?
> ...


It’s 25/75 that you will get it before it expires . If DHA sends 1k within 2 months which is highly unlikely then you will get it or else you need to sit for Pte again


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

Just a query, Is there any expiry date for EA skill assessment if I am not claiming any point through the work experience?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

JivanLife said:


> Just a query, Is there any expiry date for EA skill assessment if I am not claiming any point through the work experience?


Skills assessment is for more than just claiming work points. It also provides proof that you are skilled which is a prerequisite for 189/190 which are *Skilled *migration visas. 

Skills assessments that do not specify an expiry date are valid for 3 years from the date of the assessment.


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> Skills assessment is for more than just claiming work points. It also provides proof that you are skilled which is a prerequisite for 189/190 which are *Skilled *migration visas.
> 
> Skills assessments that do not specify an expiry date are valid for 3 years from the date of the assessment.


Then I think mine one is not valid now. how to renew that one and will it affect my date of effect in my 189?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

JivanLife said:


> dex1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Skills assessment is for more than just claiming work points. It also provides proof that you are skilled which is a prerequisite for 189/190 which are *Skilled *migration visas.
> ...


You will need to submit a fresh new application. If the assessing body is ACS, then note that the guidelines have changed so go through them carefully before submitting. 

New skills assessment will not affect your DOE as the points are not changing.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks like DHA got a new permanent migration program setting from cabinet. But this will be announced only in October 2020. This means more skilled permanent visa places and likely more 189 invitation. 

For more please read the article here- 

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/federal/migration-reset-looms-in-budget-as-government-eyes-super-skilled-talent-20200521-p54vcl.html


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Looks like DHA got a new permanent migration program setting from cabinet. But this will be announced only in October 2020. This means more skilled permanent visa places and likely more 189 invitation.
> 
> For more please read the article here-
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...yes-super-skilled-talent-20200521-p54vcl.html


Seems like there is hope for everyone now thats good


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Seems like there is hope for everyone now thats good


There is plenty of hope to go around every time, but the thing that is missing every time are invites. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> There is plenty of hope to go around every time, but the thing that is missing every time are invites.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yeah, same plan again and again big number to attract migration prospect, then Low invite just to keep our hopes up.:ranger::spit:


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Yeah, same plan again and again big number to attract migration prospect, then Low invite just to keep our hopes up.:ranger::spit:


Both the visas they introduced lately, the global talent and the 491 has been a massive failure. The truth is no one wants to apply for those visas. Now that they have introduced the visas, they have to maintain the infrastructure to keep these visas running for years to come which is again a drain on valuable resources. 

The current government has been using migration as a solution to every problem, first during the elections and now during the economic crises. Although it is a good solution, they haven't been able to target the visa or the invites at the deserving/high scoring applicants. While thousands of exceptional applicants with 90-95 points are stuck without getting an invite for 189 or 190, people who barely make the cut with 65 points are given state invites which doesn't make any sense if they indeed want the best as they claim. 

For instance, I can give a very good example but no offence given to the particular group. Victoria has been giving numerous invites to nurses with 65-70 points. We can see more than 15-20 invites on some days for this category. One can argue that it is because we need more nurses because of the pandemic. But it does not make any sense. It seems like Victoria is inviting more nurses than the number of corona cases reported in Australia daily. How does that make sense? Even if we need more nurses in the future, they should at least maintain some minimum standard while inviting. Nowadays people who can't even speak English properly can have 65-70 point if they are single. So Vic invites might be going to people who can't even work professionally because of bad english. If they actually want exceptional people to migrate, it seems counterintuitive to invite people with 65-70 points when people having 95+ points are waiting for an invite from the same state. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Both the visas they introduced lately, the global talent and the 491 has been a massive failure. The truth is no one wants to apply for those visas. Now that they have introduced the visas, they have to maintain the infrastructure to keep these visas running for years to come which is again a drain on valuable resources.
> 
> The current government has been using migration as a solution to every problem, first during the elections and now during the economic crises. Although it is a good solution, they haven't been able to target the visa or the invites at the deserving/high scoring applicants. While thousands of exceptional applicants with 90-95 points are stuck without getting an invite for 189 or 190, people who barely make the cut with 65 points are given state invites which doesn't make any sense if they indeed want the best as they claim.
> 
> ...




I agree, its like they are over inviting, without caring about one person actual capability, although I have no idea how difficult it is to be a nurse, but seems like in order for someone to be a registered nurse they need a good english anyway to pass the exam(if they are austrlaian graduate) thats why they might not care about inviting low points applicant. But I agree that they should keep the standard when inviting.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

It's the divide between overseas and on shore applicants that is distorting the whole PR process. The market should decide which workers are needed...not some random lists that end up discriminating people already working in their fields in the country. 

Because if you're already working...that's one place less in the PR list for that profession. Perhaps they needed 2000 mechanical engineers this year...companies employed 1500 on temp visas...so on paper it's 500 left for PR. Since you have to go back in to the same queue as overseas applicants...you actually diminish your chances of invite by being employed in the field. Yes you get additional points, but that doesn't matter if all the invites are filled up by the time you apply.

So now we have a unique system in the world where a hair dresser with 65 pts has more chance of getting PR than a scientist or engineer with 95 pts.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's the divide between overseas and on shore applicants that is distorting the whole PR process. The market should decide which workers are needed...not some random lists that end up discriminating people already working in their fields in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. It's fine with me if hair dressers get invited with 65 points but not at the expense of others with 90+ points. It's such a system where brilliant minds have to spend time and effort to do professional year and NAATI to increase points when they could spend that time and money doing something productive for the economy, while unskilled categories are almost given a free pass. This system does not test the quality of applicants, they seem to test how much patience, money and luck an applicant has. It more or less is a migration lotto. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Let's not discriminate applicants based on their points but yes, those who study onshore should be given much higher priority over offshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It's the divide between overseas and on shore applicants that is distorting the whole PR process. The market should decide which workers are needed...not some random lists that end up discriminating people already working in their fields in the country.
> 
> Because if you're already working...that's one place less in the PR list for that profession. Perhaps they needed 2000 mechanical engineers this year...companies employed 1500 on temp visas...so on paper it's 500 left for PR. Since you have to go back in to the same queue as overseas applicants...you actually diminish your chances of invite by being employed in the field. Yes you get additional points, but that doesn't matter if all the invites are filled up by the time you apply.
> 
> So now we have a unique system in the world where a hair dresser with 65 pts has more chance of getting PR than a scientist or engineer with 95 pts.


If the country doesn’t need scientists, then why should they invite
The purpose of immigration is to fulfill a need not a designation 
If Australia or a particular state is short of hair dressers, I see nothing wrong in them inviting the applicant with 65 points and ignoring the scientist with 95 points
At the end of the day the hair dresser will start earning from Day 1 and satisfying genuine the needs of the residents whereas the scientists may be idle and a burden on the government 
Just being a scientist doesn’t help the government unless the skills can be utilised gainfully 

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> If the country doesn’t need scientists, then why should they invite
> The purpose of immigration is to fulfill a need not a designation
> If Australia or a particular state is short of hair dressers, I see nothing wrong in them inviting the applicant with 65 points and ignoring the scientist with 95 points
> At the end of the day the hair dresser will start earning from Day 1 and satisfying genuine the needs of the residents whereas the scientists may be idle and a burden on the government
> ...


Yeah I would agree with this if they were both offshore...but problem is if that scientist is already onshore working in his field...how come Australia doesn't need them if the guy or girl are already there? See my point? It's not the government that needs these people anyways, it's businesses.

So he is earning already, paying tax and then he gets booted in the queue because an offshore hair dresser (I am using this example as I saw it in the EOI app while it was available, an offshore hairdresser with 65 pts got NSW invite). That is what's bad about system..mixing overseas and onshore applicants in the same queues.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> If the country doesn’t need scientists, then why should they invite
> 
> The purpose of immigration is to fulfill a need not a designation
> 
> ...


The country obviously needs scientists, otherwise they wouldn't be on the occupation list. And I think implying a hair dresser would start working from day 1 compared to a scientist is wrong thinking. Compared to the number of hairdressers to the number of scientists in the community, statistically that can't be right. Also, it is easier for someone to be a hairdresser than a scientist. Not something people want to hear but that is indeed the truth. Also, I believe scientists do more for the betterment of the country, while hairdressers provide an invaluable service. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Yeah I would agree with this if they were both offshore...but problem is if that scientist is already onshore working in his field...how come Australia doesn't need them if the guy or girl are already there? See my point? It's not the government that needs these people anyways, it's businesses.
> 
> So he is earning already, paying tax and then he gets booted in the queue because an offshore hair dresser (I am using this example as I saw it in the EOI app while it was available, an offshore hairdresser with 65 pts got NSW invite). That is what's bad about system..mixing overseas and onshore applicants in the same queues.


What stops his employer from sponsoring him directly ?
IF he is valuable to the company, they should sponsor him 

It’s the plumbers electricians hairdressers who are going to be self employed, are the ones who should be sponsored by the government 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Not all companies can sponsor and not all employees can be sponsored. Many factors such as experience play a part. Hence we have skilled independent visas for people that cannot be sponsored. Otherwise why have skilled Independant visas. Businesses can only sponsor people Gwen they need to. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Some changes happening with 189

https://amp.smh.com.au/politics/fed...yes-super-skilled-talent-20200521-p54vcl.html


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys will this be a positive for 189? After reading the article, it looks like they will steal even more from 189 to expand GTI scheme? Any opinions?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Guys will this be a positive for 189? After reading the article, it looks like they will steal even more from 189 to expand GTI scheme? Any opinions?



I agree, 1/3 family, 2/3 skilled composition will be changed + want to make more use of GTI which already has 5000 places. I don't see they will cut family visas and increase skilled visas considering the argument from labor party and the petitions from those on partner visas currently going on. if they decide to increase family visas, then subsequently skilled slots will be lost. increase of GIT will also cut 189 places as they won't be touching much of state nominations slot. so best to hope is them to increase overall migration cap. otherwise 189 looks pretty doomed for the next financial year to me :/. there's been always reduction in invitations before any substantial changes to immigration policy, such as 2019 November point change, and 491 visa introduction+migration cap change in early 2019. so if there is going to be a change in october, then I guess it might be fair to expect reduction in invitation from July 2020 - october 2020 too


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

This government is giving me tremors. They keep changing things every year. I just hope they will snatch 190 and 491 slots.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

I still think employer sponsored visas will be impacted due to covid 19


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> This government is giving me tremors. They keep changing things every year. I just hope they will snatch 190 and 491 slots.


migration report for this financial year will be quite interesting one lol they set humongous places for both 491/GTI but both Federal government and individual states haven't been inviting that much of 491 applicants. and 5000 GIT, the report says under 300 have been granted, and only ~1000 been applying. well... they slashed 189 and gave places to these visas but they aren't even filling up much while the backlog for 189 staggers.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

491 is vote bank politics. I guess employer sponsored visas will be dropped!


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Both the visas they introduced lately, the global talent and the 491 has been a massive failure. The truth is no one wants to apply for those visas. Now that they have introduced the visas, they have to maintain the infrastructure to keep these visas running for years to come which is again a drain on valuable resources.
> 
> The current government has been using migration as a solution to every problem, first during the elections and now during the economic crises. Although it is a good solution, they haven't been able to target the visa or the invites at the deserving/high scoring applicants. While thousands of exceptional applicants with 90-95 points are stuck without getting an invite for 189 or 190, people who barely make the cut with 65 points are given state invites which doesn't make any sense if they indeed want the best as they claim.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering, is Competent English considering as bad?

That's mean all native speaker passport holders have "bad" English ??

Also, an employer sponsorship PR requires only "bad" English in order to qualify and apply for a visa ???

I think the skill assessment processes for nurse requires higher English than "bad" English, so assuming that low pointers have "bad" English is not valid.

IMO, "bad" English is enough for everyday living and work in many professional careers. That's why DHA set "bad" English as an entry threshold. Only certain occupations require higher English.

Other immigration countries as well. Even NZ doesn't offer any extra points for higher English but just requires an applicant to have "bad" English.

Yeah, higher English is good. But how can we have a "standard" for the level of English? Forget about that scam test, it doesn't reflect actual English skill. It is about tricky with a computer algorithm.

Offshore people who have the best English and then land here still driving Uber. Does the best English require for driving Uber?

Finally, someone might wonder why do I seem to be upset regarding this? 

I am a "bad" English, low pointer who is currently working as an IT Professional here onshore in Australia. I don't have any problem dealing with local native "whites" Australian clients.

Even recently, I just helped someone who might pretend to have "higher" English than me to debug some codes. He spent around a day to find out and keep sending emails asking me while I am able to solve it with only 15-20 minutes.

Skilled migration is not about English level and point competition. It should be on the basis of skill competition. A job offer or currently working onshore is the only way to demonstrate this.

I know my possibility is very very low for the state invitation but I think immigration program should prioritise to one who already contributed to the Australia economy, including people who have "bad" English. 

They shouldn't prioritise the highest English pointers who are currently driving Uber or seeking the way to drive Uber in Australia.

Finally, I want to have higher English as well and I am working on it, with standard English test to reflect real English proficiency level. Although I might not be able to stay in Australia, it will benefit me in the future.

And as a skilled person, I can stay anywhere, my options don't limit to only Australia.


----------



## Noor3 (Dec 2, 2019)

Very valid. Not sure how can they not see the flaws of this point based system. It is lose-lose. 
They lose by missing out on truly skilled candidates... 

One such case is where both partners have skills and experience and will be part of work Force. Two people pay tax for the same number of family members. Such case should get far more preference than just additional 10 points. 

10 points is roughly 10% edge... It should be far more. 

Sent from my CPH1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> This government is giving me tremors. They keep changing things every year. I just hope they will snatch 190 and 491 slots.


That's a very selfish way of thinking!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Sorry! I don’t think I made a selfish comment there. 189 is the most flexible and dependable stream for students. Its point based and highly competitive. Every time they snatch away numbers from 189 and give it to 491 which hasn’t been a success (for ex: nsw has not even started inviting). There are thousands together people waiting on 189 and I am speaking for them.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

2020/2021 Australian permanent mgration program places will be bigger.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> What stops his employer from sponsoring him directly ?
> IF he is valuable to the company, they should sponsor him
> 
> It’s the plumbers electricians hairdressers who are going to be self employed, are the ones who should be sponsored by the government
> ...


It is a big cost for the company, around 15k from what I remember my company telling me, and if there are more employees to be sponsored that's another competition to go through again...which is becoming very tedious. I know people who are blackmailed by the companies in to achieving certain sales targets or impossible end of year reviews to get sponsorships, that is not fair at all.

After all, this points competition is not fair to anyone. For example car mechanic doesn't need bloody perfect English to change brakes...they won't write essays at their work for sure. But then again if he somehow gets 20 pts all of a sudden he is more worth in points system...who cares about the brakes. Would you like your car checked by amasing mechanic with lesser English skills than someone who speaks perfect but is very bad at his work?

You can't just arrive to Australia and do plumbing, they are very protected trade country...you need endless certificates and additional education to be able to do anything here.

Also points equalize all work experience as same, someone with 5 yrs exp in a no name offshore company has more points than someone working 4yrs in a top 100 fortune companies. First guy gets in on PR and nobody will employ him because his CV is worthless here. 

Ultimate proof of anyone's skills is getting employment here from overseas, if you managed to get work here despite market being so biased towards "local" experience...that should give anyone 50 pts straight away. All people who came here on PR and looked for work so long know what I am talking about. And if somehow you managed to fool employer, your 6 months probation period will show it and you'll get sacked.

I know I keep talking about this and it's wishful thinking, but it's good time to overhaul the visa system completely and make it a proper skilled immigration, rather than points chasing game.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

*2020-21 Level*

But what will be the level for 2020-21? Paradox is that they will announce it with the budget in October but fiscal year start starts from July. So how they are going to manage from July till October.
Let's say they decrease the number of invites during this period. Wouldn't it be unfair for people who have done all their assessments and waiting in queue and might lose points for age and experience. isn't it becoming more and more dodgy?
For the first five months of FY 2019-20, we saw so much confusion and anticipation due to "November changes" with DHA giving minimum number of invitations in those months.
Now they will say that see all these changes have be done in October due to covd but what about last year. Why they changed it in November instead of changing it in July. My assessment is that they are only ridiculing the aspirant!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> It is a big cost for the company, around 15k from what I remember my company telling me, and if there are more employees to be sponsored that's another competition to go through again...which is becoming very tedious. I know people who are blackmailed by the companies in to achieving certain sales targets or impossible end of year reviews to get sponsorships, that is not fair at all.
> 
> After all, this points competition is not fair to anyone. For example car mechanic doesn't need bloody perfect English to change brakes...they won't write essays at their work for sure. But then again if he somehow gets 20 pts all of a sudden he is more worth in points system...who cares about the brakes. Would you like your car checked by amasing mechanic with lesser English skills than someone who speaks perfect but is very bad at his work?
> 
> ...


That is why I am saying that NZ system is the best
Give PR to those who are employed for so many years at minimum so much wage
So only those who are really employable will become PR

cheers


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Likely invitation date?*

Hi all, 

I have applied to 190 VIC, NSW and 189. 

My EOI effect date: 25th May 2020

MY point break-up for occupation code of Developer Programmer (261313) is as follows:
Age: 25 
PTE: 20
Masters: 15
Partner points: 10
Australian Education: 5
Work experience: 5 
Professional Year: 5
NAATI: 5 

Total 90 (189) 95 points (190)

I would like to have your opinion on:
- when would the likely invite date be based on these points? 
- how many invites would be possibly required to clear the backlog of 90 points?
- How many applicants are currently there on 90 points for the occupation code of Developer Programmer (261313)

Thank you


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

haroon154 said:


> So Vic invites might be going to people who can't even work professionally because of bad english. If they actually want exceptional people to migrate, it seems counterintuitive to invite people with 65-70 points when people having 95+ points are waiting for an invite from the same state.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk



The problem is not only having poor English but also there are more and more people getting PTE 79+ plus NAATI days after days which pushes out the group of eligible skilled immigrants away. There are many doubts on PTE 79+ whether it can represent the excellent English or not.

Not surprisingly, people are getting 95 points these days. Being a single, PTE 79+, AU study points, Professional Year, and NAATI can be far ahead of experienced and real skilled migrants with good English from overseas.

This is the question that the above fresh grad can really contribute to the economy or not. People may argue that they have studied in AU and invested a lot in education. However, this is the skilled program to attract skilled people around the world.


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The problem is not only having poor English but also there are more and more people getting PTE 79+ plus NAATI days after days which pushes out the group of eligible skilled immigrants away. There are many doubts on PTE 79+ whether it can represent the excellent English or not.
> 
> Not surprisingly, people are getting 95 points these days. Being a single, PTE 79+, AU study points, Professional Year, and NAATI can be far ahead of experienced and real skilled migrants with good English from overseas.
> 
> This is the question that the above fresh grad can really contribute to the economy or not. People may argue that they have studied in AU and invested a lot in education. However, this is the skilled program to attract skilled people around the world.


I may be biased because I am one of this group, but for me I have been I personally have been invested a lot of money and to obtain those points required work as well, so I personally feel thats point of immigration doing that so people who see can see the advantage of studying in AU and take advantage of those point which in turn will benefit AU education sector and contribute to the industry, but again to earn it is not for free, you gotta work for those as well, and spend more$$. Moreover I believe people who started study in AU and look forward to work in AU should be given more opportunity as they have spent much more + AU government give opportunity for overseas wokr experience anyway and getting local experience is much harder than getting jobs from my own country thats what I personally experience. if AU looking for highlyskilled peopled from all over the world there is already GTI for that anyway.

I feel that 189 Visa purpose is just to lure more people to spend more money in AU, rather than finding highly skilled people, so everything works in their favor, thus I dont think they will change anything.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> That is why I am saying that NZ system is the best
> Give PR to those who are employed for so many years at minimum so much wage
> So only those who are really employable will become PR
> 
> cheers


I agree, can't believe Australia has such different and ultimately very wrong approach to permanent migration. Could be understandable when they were desperate for people 20 yrs ago...but today, it's crazy.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nb00 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied to 190 VIC, NSW and 189.
> 
> ...


You have applied to NSW ?
Have you checked your eligibility?
Your details show that you are based in Melbourne so how are you eligible for nsw ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I agree, can't believe Australia has such different and ultimately very wrong approach to permanent migration. Could be understandable when they were desperate for people 20 yrs ago...but today, it's crazy.


And the sad part is that UK and USA wants to follow the Australian process instead of NZ 

Cheers


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Agents*

I had applied back in June/July! Before the rule change.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nb00 said:


> I had applied back in June/July! Before the rule change.


Applying before the rule change doesn’t make you eligible for nsw sponsorship 
Remove nsw from your list of probable states

Cheers


----------



## nb00 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Okay*

I had no idea about that. Thank you!


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> 2020/2021 Australian permanent mgration program places will be bigger.


Hi Bro.. How are you saying that migration intake will get increased for 2020/21? The news article that has been shared regarding migration changes in October 2020 doesn't look encouraging for 189 aspirants. Please clarify. Thanks.

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

wolverine09 said:


> I may be biased because I am one of this group, but for me I have been I personally have been invested a lot of money and to obtain those points required work as well, so I personally feel thats point of immigration doing that so people who see can see the advantage of studying in AU and take advantage of those point which in turn will benefit AU education sector and contribute to the industry, but again to earn it is not for free, you gotta work for those as well, and spend more$$. Moreover I believe people who started study in AU and look forward to work in AU should be given more opportunity as they have spent much more + AU government give opportunity for overseas wokr experience anyway and getting local experience is much harder than getting jobs from my own country thats what I personally experience. if AU looking for highlyskilled peopled from all over the world there is already GTI for that anyway.
> 
> I feel that 189 Visa purpose is just to lure more people to spend more money in AU, rather than finding highly skilled people, so everything works in their favor, thus I dont think they will change anything.


I think they should at least separate student PR pool from the rest, there is no point in me trying to go against you at all in terms of the overall point score. 

The shear number of visa options and pathways has just become a big mess now, there is simply not enough invite numbers available for PR anymore. This whole mix of students, overseas and onshore applicants is just ridiculous. 

None of these categories are really comparable...they are literally mixing apples and oranges while trying to score them through irrelevant tests that mean nothing to employers. It's like taking a basket of apples, oranges and bananas...and try to sort which is best from these fruits based on color.

Top get employed here I went through a very rigorous interview and reference check procedure, it lasted almost 2 months. They checked everything, called my previous managers and I had 3 interviews...last one being the technical one. And still there is 6 months probation to further check on my abilities. That is the real test, not some stupid CDR essay writing where nobody actually checks if any of the stuff you wrote are from real life or imagination.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

ninja87 said:


> Hi Bro.. How are you saying that migration intake will get increased for 2020/21? The news article that has been shared regarding migration changes in October 2020 doesn't look encouraging for 189 aspirants. Please clarify. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


feel the same. I was like, what???? I hope it will be much bigger, too, but there is literally no indication from the article at all, lol


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I think they should at least separate student PR pool from the rest, there is no point in me trying to go against you at all in terms of the overall point score.
> 
> The shear number of visa options and pathways has just become a big mess now, there is simply not enough invite numbers available for PR anymore. This whole mix of students, overseas and onshore applicants is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...


I really want DHA to require at least 5 points for skilled employment. 

Either offshore or onshore experience is fine but applicant will need to claim at least 5 points.

In terms of PY as well, many assessment bodies claim that when the student graduated PY then they can work in Aus professionally.

So, PY graduates should have a job before eligible to claim extra points on this and before eligible to be in SkillSelect pool.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

sawtinnmaung said:


> The problem is not only having poor English but also there are more and more people getting PTE 79+ plus NAATI days after days which pushes out the group of eligible skilled immigrants away. There are many doubts on PTE 79+ whether it can represent the excellent English or not.
> 
> Not surprisingly, people are getting 95 points these days. Being a single, PTE 79+, AU study points, Professional Year, and NAATI can be far ahead of experienced and real skilled migrants with good English from overseas.
> 
> This is the question that the above fresh grad can really contribute to the economy or not. People may argue that they have studied in AU and invested a lot in education. However, this is the skilled program to attract skilled people around the world.


PTE def cannot. Many people I know with average English proficiency or even lower can achieve 79+ ultimately. PTE is not a test that can match IELTS. and I agree with what you said, too.


----------



## sandysinghdogra (Sep 17, 2016)

*Partner Point*

Hello All,

I am sure this must have been answered already. Please excuse.

I need to know if someone can claim partner points even if husband and wife are in different profession. For instance husband is in IT and wife is a Nurse. Can Wife get etc 5 points if husband gives ACS + PTE?


----------



## LordD (Jun 19, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Sorry! I don’t think I made a selfish comment there. 189 is the most flexible and dependable stream for students. Its point based and highly competitive. Every time they snatch away numbers from 189 and give it to 491 which hasn’t been a success (for ex: nsw has not even started inviting). There are thousands together people waiting on 189 and I am speaking for them.


The 189 being the most dependable stream for students is a matter of opinion as the 190 works out very well for students too and by you asking to take from that group to give to another group is a selfish way of thinking. Clearly you are "speaking for the 189" group only, again, that is a very selfish way of thinking! There are many people that work every bit as hard as those in the 189 group and one should not be sacrificed for the other simply because you are feeling a bit "cheated" at the moment.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

They wont touch 189 quota and even may increase the cap, the govt. very well understand the situation and know how changing 189 slots will impact the economy


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

There might be a big round coming. Least would be 1000 and highest would be 2000. All the best everyone.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

189 Eois as at 29th April 2020, just before DHA close their Eoi dashboard.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Suren, i hope you are not speculating mate!


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper00 (May 3, 2020)

Looks like it was manually readjusted to pick only candidates occupated in the health domain.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Screwed!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Confirmed by Newstars as well. The invitation round happened some time back. Only registered nurses are invited for 189. Lol. What a troll


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got the lucky email. occupation- registered nurse on 90 points. DOE- 16/02/2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sud26 (May 13, 2020)

Jattt said:


> Just got the lucky email. occupation- registered nurse on 90 points. DOE- 16/02/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Happy for you!:clap2:


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Jattt said:


> Just got the lucky email. occupation- registered nurse on 90 points. DOE- 16/02/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats mate atleast someone got it ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Congrats Jatt. So happ for yoy mate! Have fun


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Jattt said:


> Just got the lucky email. occupation- registered nurse on 90 points. DOE- 16/02/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Congrats fellow nurse 

I guess they have invited 90 pointers because a RN friend of mine is at 85 points with D.O.E Feb, 2020 and she has not received an invite.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Congrats Jatt. So happ for yoy mate! Have fun



thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

Congrats to all who got it
For the rest of us including me, what a troll and hope for the best round next month


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Next round would be definitely for food production professionals as we get through food crisis.
Silly govt.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Jattt said:


> Just got the lucky email. occupation- registered nurse on 90 points. DOE- 16/02/2020
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats

Assuming you are onshore


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congrats
> 
> Assuming you are onshore


He/She got the 189 invite and not the Visa Grant so onshore/offshore doesn't really matter.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

My agent claimed only nurses got invited despite how many points they got.wow....


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

therapy said:


> My agent claimed only nurses got invited despite how many points they got.wow....


Well, it's not like "despite how many points they got". I have RN friends waiting at 85 & 80 and none of them received an invite so probably they just invited RN with 90+ points.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

negi said:


> bahlv said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


It matters. Health care professionals need to start asap at this situation and that’s why this round seems to be customised for only that specific category. If DHA can customise a category then there is a possibility of easily separating it as offshore/onshore. Even if not all are onshore invites, Atleast 75% should be onshore and rest might be offshore just for namesake to seal their false propaganda migration policy and show it’s fair


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Next round would be definitely for food production professionals as we get through food crisis.
> Silly govt.


And after that will be motor mechanics as all the cars, bikes and other vehicles might need oil service due to the non usage in these 3 month lockdown period


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

189 future looks dull


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

Needless to say that 189 has officially become a joke now.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Congrats
> 
> Assuming you are onshore



yes i’m onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Everybody just goes back to whatever you do and forget about Australian PR, now only nurses get invited, whether it's 190 or 189.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

negi said:


> Well, it's not like "despite how many points they got". I have RN friends waiting at 85 & 80 and none of them received an invite so probably they just invited RN with 90+ points.


I see. Congrats to them any way. and probably tell your friends to try Vic 190. I heard many nurses had a great chance there. Some of them even just had 65 points.


----------



## nadyan1107 (Apr 6, 2018)

Guys, I just received an application letter inviting me to apply for the 491. My application that was lodged previously was only for the 189 subclass. This letter indicates an invitation for 491, however the section where it says "your invitation" shows the visa subclass of the invitation as the 189. 
I was wondering if anyone else got a similar issue? Any advice on this invitation?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

nadyan1107 said:


> Guys, I just received an application letter inviting me to apply for the 491. My application that was lodged previously was only for the 189 subclass. This letter indicates an invitation for 491, however the section where it says "your invitation" shows the visa subclass of the invitation as the 189.
> I was wondering if anyone else got a similar issue? Any advice on this invitation?


Lol, next is to force someone to take 491 . What’s your job code and score. It seems today only health care people got the invites. If you aren’t one of them, then it’s one of the many loop hole stunts by DHA. Email them and get it clarified before lodging and losing the visa money.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

True. It is so unbelievable and not a point based anymore.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

They have to change its name from point based to "our self decision" system


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

The most hilarious part is that Corona is almost over in Australia and Govt. is now only waking up to the need of medical professionals.

Bloody monkeys shooting arrows in the dark.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> The most hilarious part is that Corona is almost over in Australia and Govt. is now only waking up to the need of medical professionals.
> 
> Bloody monkeys shooting arrows in the dark.


 Correct.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

It's good to invite health practitioners at the same time it's incorrect decisions to ban other professionals from getting invite. This will cost.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

Australia disappointed us by these pointless and unfair actions, hope those who want to start their immigration programs keep this in their minds.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> It's good to invite health practitioners at the same time it's incorrect decisions to ban other professionals from getting invite. This will cost.


I mean, this Corona scenario started back in November, in January it started it look bad and by February it was at its full swing. Why the hell the Govt. did not prioritize the health professionals back then?

I have not even touched the bushfire scenario yet, half the county got burnt down but no medical professional streamlining back in those times. 

Now when these calamities are up and things are getting back to normal all of a sudden they figured out they are short on medical professionals. A damn turtle can move faster than these policymakers.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> Australia disappointed us by these pointless and unfair actions, hope those who want to start their immigration programs keep this in their minds.


Buddy, they can decide whatever they can, but the thing is they need to be transparent or give people some heads ups.

In fact when the states have the authority to handpick one profession over the other irrespective of the points, why they are even touching or changing 189 rules?

Commulitavely, states have bigger number of seats allocated to them in comparison to 189. Still, the DHA has to intervene in 189.

ALL OF THIS HAPPENING WITHOUT UPDATES, WITHOUT ANY HEADS UP. HOW IS IT FAIR?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

though deeply disappointed, I want to point out that immigration is NOT a humanitarian measure by any government. The motivation behind it depends on their requirement, which might change at any given time. those who expect fairness in terms of invites will only be disappointed as this is not an altruistic scheme by the govt. they will invite only those people who can benefit their economy and earn them big bucks. Or benefit them in times of emergencies like this. period.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I have no problem with rules and country benefits but changing the rules at any time you want really hurts.
And they have putted state sponsered occupations which can be filled at the emergency time such this.
They have cheated the selection just to invite a set of occupations without any notice and more important in a time thay have moved from the medical staff shortage.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> I have no problem with rules and country benefits but changing the rules at any time you want really hurts.
> And they have putted state sponsered occupations which can be filled at the emergency time such this.
> They have cheated the selection just to invite a set of occupations without any notice and more important in a time thay have moved from the medical staff shortage.


if tomorrow they stop immigration altogether, we won't be able to do anything. reason being it is not something they are obligated to do. their country, their rules. If you think Australia is bad, try any other nation in the world. I am sure you will find Australia a fresh breeze in comparison


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

90point RN DOE 5th May. I didn’t get the invite ( Nurses at 90 points and above are extremely rare. I’d say far less than 100 total. So I assume it is less than 50 invites given out for nurses unless it could be RN + onshore, then they could’ve skipped me and moved on with 85 pointers who are onshore. Oh well... hopefully I get it on the next round if DHA continues to prioritise health professionals.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> ali_t110 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with rules and country benefits but changing the rules at any time you want really hurts.
> ...


Wish they stop it and close the chapter. At-least new applicants will be saved from this comedy circus. But they dare to do that. They have opened 2k naati online slots for a single language. Still more to come , Let’s all watch the drama.


----------



## fireblazerr (Nov 15, 2018)

be hopeful guys. nowhere is it indicated that they are going to keep doing this. Atleast this is better than a 50 invite round. queue will get smaller. bummer for people who have 95 points and with expiring profiles.


----------



## Agorea (May 21, 2020)

Hi Guys
I received my 189 invitation yesterday. DOE 24/4/20. Points 95. Profession RN.I have been waiting for this over a year. However, when I opened my invitation letter on skillselect, it said that I have been invited for a 491 (FSR) visa. In my email, it said that I have been invited for visa subclass 189. It's all a bit confusing at the movement. 
Can someone please shed some light into this? 
Thanks
AG


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Agorea said:


> Hi Guys
> I received my 189 invitation yesterday. DOE 24/4/20. Points 95. Profession RN.I have been waiting for this over a year. However, when I opened my invitation letter on skillselect, it said that I have been invited for a 491 (FSR) visa. In my email, it said that I have been invited for visa subclass 189. It's all a bit confusing at the movement.
> Can someone please shed some light into this?
> Thanks
> AG


No need to worry ..isach have posted this as glitch...you can go ahead and lodge the visa for 189..


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, Should this stupidity of nontransparency continue till October then what would be the best thing to do?

The problem is about being open and transparent. If they want to reduce 189 numbers then why aren't they being open about it?

Is there an agency (heard of MIA) to get information out of DIBP?

At least on policy decisions taken around 189? And timelines?

It doesn't make sense to just hanging around expecting an invite and wasting your precious time.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Just saw iscah saying nurses at 85 been invited. It is clear that they are only inviting onshore applicants now,,, I guess that’s at least what people can expect to happen till October or the end of coronavirus I believe ?


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I am sorry for all the people who wasted a lot of money in to this lottery that changes rules every month.

For me, I have come to peace with the fact only chance for PR is company sponsorship and if that doesn't happen I am out of this country. I have given them all my savings and still paying just to be treated as nobody, I haven't studied and worked 18 yrs for this.

I am design manager of a project costing almost billion dollars in Sydney, with masters in Civil Engineering and almost 20 yrs experience earning salary in a very high bracket and trained 10-15 Aussie graduates in 3 years...none of this matters to the government here. They need cash cows not skills, they even reduced my education to Bachelors as well...yet another way of putting down foreigners. I even showed assessor my PhD enrollment and 2 yrs of modules I went to...nothing, still Bachelors in eyes of the bureaucracy.

If Australia won't respect me or my skills...there are other countries who would be happy to employ me or any people who are fighting hard to get in to this PR lottery by the way, and show my family some respect aka not asking to pay for public school and healthcare.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

I was very hopeful this time but Australian government proved it again that they just want dollar currency and temporary migrants as high as possible.

I know this is really very disheartening. But it is never too late to choose other destinations for future. Right now world is closed but once it's open better to look for other opportunities in other countries or even your home countries. 

All the best !


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Neb, i feel for you mate! You are highly skilled and you can make it big anywhere you go. All the best!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, i just send an email to MIA

Subject: Non transparency of 189 invitation timelines

Hello MIA,

Good morning.

My name is Ashish Dsilva, a temporary immigrant in Australia. I am eagerly waiting for my permanent residency from more almost 2 years now. My occupation is Mechanical Engineering and i stand at 90 points as of 21 January 2020.

I am wrtting this email on behalf of thousands of skilled and aspiring temporary immigrants. Nontransprency and lack of openess around 189 policy has been really crippling for all of us. I personally feel that the department is not being open about the policies surrounding 189 invitation numbers as only 7000 invites are released this FY.

As the top notch governing body for migrats in Australia, can i kindly urge you guys to ask DIBP on what is causing the delays and when can we see light at the end of the tunnel?

Can we realistically wait hoping July round will be big? Or is it the end of 189 so that we can re-focus our precious time and money elsewhere?

I seriously think we have the right to know. We all have positively contributed to Australia and have resided here lawfully and we take pride as being a part of this country.

Thnak you for reading.

Waiting for your positive response.

Many Thanks,

Ashish Dsilva


----------



## completenonsensewhat (Feb 19, 2020)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I am sorry for all the people who wasted a lot of money in to this lottery that changes rules every month.
> 
> For me, I have come to peace with the fact only chance for PR is company sponsorship and if that doesn't happen I am out of this country. I have given them all my savings and still paying just to be treated as nobody, I haven't studied and worked 18 yrs for this.
> 
> ...


I think your profile is eligible for the GTI visa. Do apply there 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Neb, i feel for you mate! You are highly skilled and you can make it big anywhere you go. All the best!


Hey thanks, but the sad thing is you shouldn't be feeling for me at all if this was all normal. I am not suffering by any means like many people in the world are, fortunate enough to be able to find work everywhere...but it's just frustration of what Australia looks like on the internet and what it is in the real life when it comes to treatment of people who are carrying their economy on their backs.

Like we have to roam these forums and look for the small details and intricacies of the messed up visa system to try and beat the points game. People doing their best and being under stress for years and out of money...only to be moved back in the queue more.

It's all ridiculous when you think about it, so many little tricks and details that can mean invite or not, so many visa options, pathways, bridging visas, work visas, state invites vs federal invites...MARA agents respected as some wizards who can navigate this maze. I am just tired of it all, I don't need this kind of stress in my life.

I wish good luck to anyone waiting in the queues, try to look for alternatives and avoid too much stress.


----------



## thepatriot64 (Aug 11, 2019)

The way they are operating right now is really disgusting.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, i just send an email to MIA
> 
> Subject: Non transparency of 189 invitation timelines
> 
> ...


Good. I guess many people should send this email. I will also..


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> Just saw iscah saying nurses at 85 been invited. It is clear that they are only inviting onshore applicants now,,, I guess that’s at least what people can expect to happen till October or the end of coronavirus I believe ?


It appears DHA have hand picked RN/health professionals. That's why all 90 pointers RN did not got invited but some 85 points RN got the invite for 189. I agree with you that they might have invited only onshore RN. How they distinguished? maybe passport details were used to confirm onshore status.

Never have they did this in the history of skillselect. Very very unusual of DHA for changing the invitation policy for 189 for this round. 

On one hand I am glad to see some invites for health professionals but on the other, I believe DHA should not have intervene to do such manual selection for 189 like 190.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Tough times!

Although people who are offshore, like myself, used to feel that being Onshore is a great advantage, as you're already there!! 

But the thought of settling and than being asked to leave for whatever reason, is far far more difficult than being offshore settled life and just waiting. 

May the power be with all of you and I wish the best to all.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

If DHA can invite onshore RNs they can easily invite other onshore professionals too as most of them are already working in their nominated occupations.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

For them to do something this exceptional, I believe invites have already been exhausted at this point. It's really sad to see how Aus immigration has degraded so quickly these recent years. At this rate, they will probably stop inviting offshore people very soon.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys the reply i received from MIA is dissapointing. No one is helping us at the moment!

Thank you for making contact with the Migration Institute of Australia. We are very sorry to hear of your predicament.

Replyyyyy



However, we are a professional association representing registered migration agents and lawyers. It is not within the remit of our association to provide assistance to individuals or with migration cases.



It would be best for you to contact a registered migration agent who could give you personalised assistance with your specific situation.



You can find a list of MIA registered migration agents on our website at https://www.mia.org.au/find-an-agent


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> It appears DHA have hand picked RN/health professionals. That's why all 90 pointers RN did not got invited but some 85 points RN got the invite for 189. I agree with you that they might have invited only onshore RN. How they distinguished? maybe passport details were used to confirm onshore status.
> 
> Never have they did this in the history of skillselect. Very very unusual of DHA for changing the invitation policy for 189 for this round.
> 
> On one hand I am glad to see some invites for health professionals but on the other, I believe DHA should not have intervene to do such manual selection for 189 like 190.


yeah it might be that they have started hand selecting people against a set of newly developed criteria, not point test anymore. whatever decisions they made/will make are totally upto them and I understand skillselect is only to be used for the sole benefit of australia. but it would be nice if they issued some kind of formal announcement to keep people updated with how they plan to go. People use current policies as their reference, but when DHA stops following the policies and not telling a thing to people, then what should people and migration agents follow and use as reference? hmm... but it's been like this for the past 10 years my rule-you follow so i guess i will suck it up and wait lol 

I'm just afraid that October change may put an end to 189 seeing how little significance 189 now has on immigration compared to other visa categories.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Guys I am just hoping its not but realistically speaking I think 189 numbers will get a big cut in the proposed policy settings.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

They have already cut it 7000. What more than they cut


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

May be make it 3000 and invite 300 every month.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

Than who will give PTE or NAATI as it is so less probability


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

491 visas are more like a promise to the voters to get immigration down and save people from multicultural torture. Believe me, Australia is no more pro immigration. I work with Aussies and I know that for a fact! 

Leaving out 491, I don’t think so 190 will be touched. States have to be given an option to invite whom they want. This is also political.

So the only places DIBP can scrutinise is 189 and employer sponsored visas. Looking at the invitation numbers I think the least favourable for the government at the money is 189. 

GTI is the future as it creates jobs.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> It's not hard to predict what they will do. What's the worst thing you think they can do in terms of sending invites? The DHA will go one step further. They like to **** up with the hopes of prospective permanent residents and they get a kick out of doing that. 🙂


...and they have done it again.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> GTI is the future as it creates jobs.


GTI won't bring waiters, chefs or other people who work for lower wages currently in Australia. 

This is a topic that is conveniently avoided among locals, they like their eating out habits but also don't wanna know who does the meals. 

Typical Australian lives in a bubble where everything is awesome, similar to Lego movie and avoid inconvenient truths. Blame all the problems on 457 visas here and there, and be done with it...back to silly chit chats.


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> 491 visas are more like a promise to the voters to get immigration down and save people from multicultural torture. Believe me, Australia is no more pro immigration. I work with Aussies and I know that for a fact!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going through the GTI requirement. Only a handful would be able to satisfy all the criteria. It even says that data is not available due to very low number of applications (which might be due to the age if the program as well). Everything seems like chasing wild goose now. The target is always moving. 

90pt, anz 2613, 18/2/20

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I feel really sad for such people who are investing so much money and giving it their all but Australia simply doesn't give a f**k. I wonder how many more such people have invested like this in PTE and Naati. Not to mention the large number of students who have invested heavily in university fees and an equally large number of people who are paying hefty taxes as temporary residents. 

This country is literally toying with the hopes of millions of people. Karma is inevitable.


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Guys, it is high time. We should do something and try to get the clear picture of 189. As someone rightly said that it our right to know especially investing huge money, time and peace of mind.
Maybe we all write a mail to DHA or maybe if someone have any other idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

kunsal said:


> I feel really sad for such people who are investing so much money and giving it their all but Australia simply doesn't give a f**k. I wonder how many more such people have invested like this in PTE and Naati. Not to mention the large number of students who have invested heavily in university fees and an equally large number of people who are paying hefty taxes as temporary residents.
> 
> This country is literally toying with the hopes of millions of people. Karma is inevitable.


All investments have risks. 

It is like you buy a share in stock market.

Also, especially with huge investment lime overseas education, just choose what you like, choose what you want to learn. Not just choose because of Permanent Visa.

I would like to say that I made wrong decision as well for my Master here. 

Not because I don’t get a PR but because the university here is just suck with no reason. 

They rely on certain nationalities and without any diversity. They are starving for money without focusing in quality.

If I could go back, I would choose USA or UK or might not taking Master and continue working instead.

Still, luckily, I am able to get a job here on my TR which might be valuable experience when I come back home. Anyway, still feel shame and waste of money and time.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, Not really sure what DHA is upto. Even though they are giving priority and inviting RNs, there are thousands of agency nurses and casual nurses in Aus who are left with no jobs in this corona pandemic. So, what's the use of giving any priority to us when there are not even jobs in the hospital? Major Public and Private hospitals have cancelled elective & all non-emergent surgeries and ER is only taking care of Corona patients, that has left hell number of agency nurses with no jobs! The situation is this worst, that nurses have to work in coles and other grocery shops so that they can pay their monthly bills. 

Really Hoping for this covid situation to settle down in the coming few months so that everything with the immigration system also goes back to normal!!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Whoever made a call to ban all non-medical professionals from getting 189 invite lacks importance of multiculturalism. As large as 70% of all temporary migrants have family connection in Australia. It's really a shame. Those already spent years in Australia should not have left behind. Wake up Australia !!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hey Guys. Is anyone of you here is a MARA agent?
Things are really getting out of control and we need to act for ouselves and others who feel helpless and stuck in this situation.

What is the best way to get information out of DIBP answering 189 invite numbers for this FY?

Any opinions? Leads? Insights?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hey Guys. Is anyone of you here is a MARA agent?
> Things are really getting out of control and we need to act for ouselves and others who feel helpless and stuck in this situation.
> 
> What is the best way to get information out of DIBP answering 189 invite numbers for this FY?
> ...


You can try to submit a freedom of information request

Cheers


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys, I am lodging a freedom of information request


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> 189 Eois as at 29th April 2020, just before DHA close their Eoi dashboard.


Hi Suren. I am not able to access the attachment. Any guess how many will be there with 95 + points in 2613 code, who are still waiting for invitation. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys, I am lodging a freedom of information request


Good move brother. I can understand your frustration, we all are in same boat.

For me, 95 points 2613 code. I was so hopeful that I filled all forms, collected all documents , and got PCC done for 3 countries. . 


Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

sun4amit said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > 189 Eois as at 29th April 2020, just before DHA close their Eoi dashboard.
> ...


 there were only 20 eois with 95+ as at 29th April.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

Suren019 said:


> there were only 20 eois with 95+ as at 29th April.


Thanks Suren. 20 for 2613 or overall for all codes 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> yeah it might be that they have started hand selecting people against a set of newly developed criteria, not point test anymore. whatever decisions they made/will make are totally upto them and I understand skillselect is only to be used for the sole benefit of australia. but it would be nice if they issued some kind of formal announcement to keep people updated with how they plan to go. People use current policies as their reference, but when DHA stops following the policies and not telling a thing to people, then what should people and migration agents follow and use as reference? hmm... but it's been like this for the past 10 years my rule-you follow so i guess i will suck it up and wait lol
> 
> I'm just afraid that October change may put an end to 189 seeing how little significance 189 now has on immigration compared to other visa categories.


Migration planning would only make sense for 189 if its invitation policy, procedures and rules are left untouched. Meaning, people should get invited based on their point score and DOE. This has been the case since skillselect was introduced on 1 July 2012 until now. Manually selecting only certain occupations from 189 EOI pool and inviting them is a dangerous policy setting and would discourage almost all high pointers who are left behind from different ANZSCO. DHA could have changed the category of other occupations into pro rata category to favour RNs as a non - pro rata occupation but inviting ONLY RNs is defeating the purpose of 189 EOIs.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Harshala said:


> If DHA can invite onshore RNs they can easily invite other onshore professionals too as most of them are already working in their nominated occupations.


If DHA can differentiate between Onsite/ offshore and customise to pick a specific category, then it’s no matter to filter out the fake ones and delete it from DB. This month invite clearly indicates their thirst of money from us, but they have opened several thousands of naati online . Their main aim is just money and not skill or anything else. They have tied the bell to the cat themselves in this round.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> Migration planning would only make sense for 189 if its invitation policy, procedures and rules are left untouched. Meaning, people should get invited based on their point score and DOE. This has been the case since skillselect was introduced on 1 July 2012 until now. Manually selecting only certain occupations from 189 EOI pool and inviting them is a dangerous policy setting and would discourage almost all high pointers who are left behind from different ANZSCO. DHA could have changed the category of other occupations into pro rata category to favour RNs as a non - pro rata occupation but inviting ONLY RNs is defeating the purpose of 189 EOIs.


exactly. if they going to prioritize a certain occupation, they should do so in accordance with the policies upon which the entire skillselect established, like adjusting pro-rata. I dunno how they could possible come up with an idea of violating the core structure of 'point-based system' and hand pick people instead. 

anyway, I sent an email to ISCAH about my case, and hopefully they will verify it with their clients data if it was really only for onshore applicants and possible other criteria DHA may have applied on May invitation round.


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

sun4amit said:


> Good move brother. I can understand your frustration, we all are in same boat.
> 
> For me, 95 points 2613 code. I was so hopeful that I filled all forms, collected all documents , and got PCC done for 3 countries. .
> 
> ...


Hi sun4amit, can I ask when did you submit your EOI? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

sun4amit said:


> Good move brother. I can understand your frustration, we all are in same boat.
> 
> For me, 95 points 2613 code. I was so hopeful that I filled all forms, collected all documents , and got PCC done for 3 countries. .
> 
> ...


What's your DOE bro. I have 95p for 2613 too, and my DOE is 19/05. Their recent round hurts me a lot.


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

Guys a quick question, I have confronted today a shocking story I have no idea if its true or not , One of my mates friend told him that these agents have connections state department and they can help you getting early invites of 190 against $$... if this is true this is so unethical for the geniune PR aspirants anyone know anything about it ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

minaando said:


> What's your DOE bro. I have 95p for 2613 too, and my DOE is 19/05. Their recent round hurts me a lot.


20th May 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

randomizer said:


> Hi sun4amit, can I ask when did you submit your EOI? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant?


20th May. Onshore. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1vOGworpBVNGB

Guys please listen @37:30
Can someone explain what he said? I didnt understand


----------



## randomizer (May 26, 2020)

sun4amit said:


> 20th May. Onshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Cool. I'm in the same situation with you (95 pts, 2613, DOE recently). Let's hope we get the invite next month. 
To be honest, I was really confident until now. Things change really fast at the moment.


----------



## sun4amit (Nov 10, 2016)

randomizer said:


> Cool. I'm in the same situation with you (95 pts, 2613, DOE recently). Let's hope we get the invite next month.
> 
> To be honest, I was really confident until now. Things change really fast at the moment.


True. Frustrating and depressing. But can't do anything. 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1vOGworpBVNGB
> 
> Guys please listen @37:30
> Can someone explain what he said? I didnt understand


Basically admitted they need 160-200 thousand immigrants coming in per year to maintain GDP growth and Corona is hurting that. 

They don't care about people already in, they need more to come in and bring cash with them.


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

189 backlog of lodged cases with DHA - latest figures

https://www.iscah.com/189-current-b...y5tSk7EXayHlaYtLnb4mtSvAOahQU4IfIPzDOeoQIQmM0


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Shoaib.shobi said:


> Guys a quick question, I have confronted today a shocking story I have no idea if its true or not , One of my mates friend told him that these agents have connections state department and they can help you getting early invites of 190 against $$... if this is true this is so unethical for the geniune PR aspirants anyone know anything about it ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I highly doubt that is the case. 
There is extensive process involved in 190 nominations. Potential applicants need to met DHA criteria + State/Territory criteria and only then an applicant becomes eligible for 190 nomination. Different states prefer different things in a applicant like NSW gives more preference for experience, TAS gives more preference for people living for 2+ years, WA prefers their graduates, etc.

Let's not fuel these rumors during these times.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> exactly. if they going to prioritize a certain occupation, they should do so in accordance with the policies upon which the entire skillselect established, like adjusting pro-rata. I dunno how they could possible come up with an idea of violating the core structure of 'point-based system' and hand pick people instead.
> 
> anyway, I sent an email to ISCAH about my case, and hopefully they will verify it with their clients data if it was really only for onshore applicants and possible other criteria DHA may have applied on May invitation round.


I think DHA can easily get away with this by just pointing this decision towards the pandemic and nobody from opposition would be able to object it. 

What also is very concerning is if the round happened on 25 May, then what would happen to June round??? Will there be a similar round where onshore health professionals get invited or will there be no round at all until July?


----------



## Shoaib.shobi (May 18, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> I highly doubt that is the case.
> There is extensive process involved in 190 nominations. Potential applicants need to met DHA criteria + State/Territory criteria and only then an applicant becomes eligible for 190 nomination. Different states prefer different things in a applicant like NSW gives more preference for experience, TAS gives more preference for people living for 2+ years, WA prefers their graduates, etc.
> 
> Let's not fuel these rumors during these times.



Thanks for the clarification 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Prapti said:


> 189 backlog of lodged cases with DHA - latest figures
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/189-current-b...y5tSk7EXayHlaYtLnb4mtSvAOahQU4IfIPzDOeoQIQmM0


Oh wow I wonder how long until all these are processed!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prapti said:


> 189 backlog of lodged cases with DHA - latest figures
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/189-current-b...y5tSk7EXayHlaYtLnb4mtSvAOahQU4IfIPzDOeoQIQmM0


Must ask Iscah to use a calculator 
Visas issued Total is all wrong

Cheers


----------



## Prapti (Mar 6, 2020)

NB said:


> Must ask Iscah to use a calculator
> Visas issued Total is all wrong
> 
> Cheers


It doesnt look right to me. It seems double the invitation then 7000 (excluding secondary applications). Almost 6000 already granted and 6000 already lodged visa.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> ASHISHDSILVA91 said:
> 
> 
> > https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1vOGworpBVNGB
> ...


 They want temporary migrants who can bring cash and spend $.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Aussiz are predicting that they have invited 1000 people on 189. Is it true?


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

I damn sure they will directly ask money near future.
Their only concern is money and this ridiculous freaky point based system is just a kid toy.


----------



## item-ax (Aug 21, 2019)

ali_t110 said:


> I damn sure they will directly ask money near future.
> Their only concern is money and this ridiculous freaky point based system is just a kid toy.


you are becoming annoying with your posts. whats the point ? this is their country, their rules, their laws, if you are not agree with that, if you think this is unfair, take your application back and apply to another country, earth is big. They want to restrict Visa during the Covid crisis, who are you to ask them to change what they want ? They need only nurses for the moment, they want to take care of their people, australian or migrant people, and they are right, all countries are restricting their travel or visa.

Whats the point of spiting on a country where you dont belong ? they dont owe you nothing, and you seem to bring nothing good to this country. I really hope that the kind of person like will never get PR or invitation to Australia or any other country, you give a bad reputation to honest migrant, and you look a non correct person.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Aussiz are predicting that they have invited 1000 people on 189. Is it true?


Consultancies will always boast even if there is a downfall in migration because it’s their marketing strategy. Anyone can predict anything. Reality is always different. It’s upto each individual to think and act. Aussiz or any other consultant or anyone in this forum doesn’t hold any relationship with DHA in decision making . It’s all pure speculations 

Even DHA can say something today and change it tomo like how they did the nov point changes on doe effect for spouse english . Every day is a different day . Expect the unexpected


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

item-ax said:


> you are becoming annoying with your posts. whats the point ? this is their country, their rules, their laws, if you are not agree with that, if you think this is unfair, take your application back and apply to another country, earth is big. They want to restrict Visa during the Covid crisis, who are you to ask them to change what they want ? They need only nurses for the moment, they want to take care of their people, australian or migrant people, and they are right, all countries are restricting their travel or visa.
> 
> Whats the point of spiting on a country where you dont belong ? they dont owe you nothing, and you seem to bring nothing good to this country. I really hope that the kind of person like will never get PR or invitation to Australia or any other country, you give a bad reputation to honest migrant, and you look a non correct person.


geez, from a third party perspective. u r the non-correct person. He/she is just a person whose opinion is different from yours; a person who speaks up, unlike u who believes a country has every single right to treat people like trash. Just because the person is so different from u, so u hope that he will never get the PR. Wow, u r so decent, kind, warm-hearted, and welcome. And u must be the CORRECT person that Australia and the earth needs. Bravo!!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Neb Ulozny said:


> GTI won't bring waiters, chefs or other people who work for lower wages currently in Australia.
> 
> This is a topic that is conveniently avoided among locals, they like their eating out habits but also don't wanna know who does the meals.
> 
> Typical Australian lives in a bubble where everything is awesome, similar to Lego movie and avoid inconvenient truths. Blame all the problems on 457 visas here and there, and be done with it...back to silly chit chats.


GTI is also another useless system because there are more and more people who are trying very hard to pretend as Super Talented Candidate. Many people are asking for the sample of essay and articles to publish.

They will end up doing waiters or any types of jobs for living. Who knows? GTI is also difficult to sustain for long run as authorities will realise after receiving same profiles and essays.


----------



## xyz.ryo (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello, is there only nurse's who are invited ?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Prapti said:


> Than who will give PTE or NAATI as it is so less probability


I don't understand why people are thinking that PTE and NAATI or even the fees of visa is one of the main income source that AU rely on.

Obviously, authorities don't care of anything above compared to other industries. They will just leave 189 to catch international students only for education sectors.

When we talked about this a few months ago, there were a lot of members who think that we were trying to speculate things and rumours. In reality, the problem is about the imbalance between demand and supply. While there are thousands of 90+ pointers months after months, the number of invitations become lesser and lesser.

People should think twice before pouring their money to those PTE and NAATI at this point in time.


----------



## item-ax (Aug 21, 2019)

therapy said:


> geez, from a third party perspective. u r the non-correct person. He/she is just a person whose opinion is different from yours; a person who speaks up, unlike u who believes a country has every single right to treat people like trash. Just because the person is so different from u, so u hope that he will never get the PR. Wow, u r so decent, kind, warm-hearted, and welcome. And u must be the CORRECT person that Australia and the earth needs. Bravo!!


Do you see him speaking ? No , I see him only spiting and vomiting on Australia. IF you think they are treating you like trash, my God, why are staying ?? Are they locking you from leaving ?? Are you imprisoned in the country, please, explain. 
This is unbelievable, you are speaking like you are tortured, homeless , without healthcare, without protection, like they forcing you to work without salary... 

please tell me, maybe i am wrong about australia, maybe this country is a dictatorship like china.

If this is the case, tell me, I will apologize, sincerely, and i will thank you to le me know this country is not a freedom country.


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

item-ax said:


> Do you see him speaking ? No , I see him only spiting and vomiting on Australia. IF you think they are treating you like trash, my God, why are staying ?? Are they locking you from leaving ?? Are you imprisoned in the country, please, explain.
> This is unbelievable, you are speaking like you are tortured, homeless , without healthcare, without protection, like they forcing you to work without salary...
> 
> please tell me, maybe i am wrong about australia, maybe this country is a dictatorship like china.
> ...


u need to have some common sense to be able to distinguish between a gov and a country. A person who doesn;t like a gov is not the same as HATING the country and the people there. U r very confused about those concepts. Also, either u have or have not gained the PR, last time I checked. Aus is still a free country where free speech is allowed and celebrated. What the person said is more of a teasing, not even anything aggressive and def nothing about hatred. Look at ur reaction. geez. Furthermore, even Australians like teasing and criticising politicians and the gov because it is their right. If u don't like it, then just walk away. U have no single right to silence others. Based on what u have behaved in such an aggressive way, u r more like a person living and enjoying living in a dictatorship, who just becomes unreasonably angry when u see some ppl criticising the gov.


----------



## item-ax (Aug 21, 2019)

therapy said:


> u need to have some common sense to be able to distinguish between a gov and a country. A person who doesn;t like a gov is not the same as HATING the country and the people there. U r very confused about those concepts. Also, either u have or have not gained the PR, last time I checked. Aus is still a free country where free speech is allowed and celebrated. What the person said is more of a teasing, not even anything aggressive and def nothing about hatred. Look at ur reaction. geez. Furthermore, even Australians like teasing and criticising politicians and the gov because it is their right. If u don't like it, then just walk away. U have no single right to silence others. Based on what u have behaved in such an aggressive way, u r more like a person living and enjoying living in a dictatorship, who just becomes unreasonably angry when u see some ppl criticising the gov.


i dont think you are in good faith, you are defending something because you think they owe you, only because you live in australia. If you like defending peoples who like to write rude words and are disrespectfull, this is your point of you. There is so many others who are complaining about the situation, but they are doing it in a polite way. But maybe this is lake of education for some persons. Have a good day.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> I don't understand why people are thinking that PTE and NAATI or even the fees of visa is one of the main income source that AU rely on.
> 
> Obviously, authorities don't care of anything above compared to other industries. They will just leave 189 to catch international students only for education sectors.
> 
> ...





mustafa01 said:


> Government have been clear from time and time again that 160,000 is a cap, not a target to be met.
> If a breakdown of total migration planning level for FY19-20 is to be made, 160,000 places assigned in total, then 189 skilled independent + 189 Nz have 16,652 places combined. 7000 invites already issued and if you would consider 189 Nz visa lodges last FY, which are getting their grant this FY, it equates to the desired number DoHA wanted to achieve for skilled intake this FY. We have to remember its a cap level not a target that DoHA have to meet.
> 
> Skillselect is doing what is has always done since being introduced from 1 July 2012 that is to manage GSM in a manner is favourable to DoHA. More and more skilled people want to move to Australia permanently but the the skilled migration demand from the government have decreased from since 2018-2019. So If supply increases and demand remains unchanged or decreases, then it leads to lower equilibrium in skilled intake and higher numbers of people wanting PR. Skillselect/Government is not corrupt but they just don't want to increase skill intake to match the supply.
> ...



My Point exactly. This imbalance has resulted in massive frustration for applicants.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

We all already accepted that after March this FY was hopeless. Not sure why people are disappointed to expect anything else from this round. We can only hope that come July, we will see an uptake in 189 numbers. The GTI visa has its own merits from an economic standpoint BUT it simply cannot supply enough skilled migrants which Australia needs. Today, Scomo clearly stated that Australia needs more than >160k migrants for its growth. Also, do you think overseas students will come to Australia if there is little/no chance of gaining PR? Hell no! They can get far better education in other countries like Singapore for a much lower price tag. 

I say wait until July or even August to see what happens. I am personally very invested in this PR as I have already spent a lot of time and money. My DOE is 02nd Feb for 2613. If I received my NAATI result, 1 week earlier, I would have received the invite. So I understand how frustrating this process is.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Govt. is very well aware that almost 3500 seats are still untouched in GTI program for this year. 
They could have easily transformed 1000-1500 seats with a notification to health-related professions, just to tackle the COVID-19 stuff. Noone would have raised a finger on Govt. on such a decision as its better not to waste the seats. 

But some smartbum in Govt. decided to disturb the 189 system, the systems which are already on its knees. As I said in my previous post, monkeys shooting arrows in the dark. I am about to finish my PhD but I simply do not understand their rationale.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Govt. is very well aware that almost 3500 seats are still untouched in GTI program for this year.
> They could have easily transformed 1000-1500 seats with a notification to health-related professions, just to tackle the COVID-19 stuff. Noone would have raised a finger on Govt. on such a decision as its better not to waste the seats.
> 
> But some smartbum in Govt. decided to disturb the 189 system, the systems which are already on its knees. As I said in my previous post, monkeys shooting arrows in the dark. I am about to finish my PhD but I simply do not understand their rationale.


 More than 4000+ will be wasted under GTI.


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> More than 4000+ will be wasted under GTI.


I was just being humble my brother 

This round was just a total disaster.


----------



## ali_t110 (Aug 11, 2019)

item-ax said:


> you are becoming annoying with your posts. whats the point ? this is their country, their rules, their laws, if you are not agree with that, if you think this is unfair, take your application back and apply to another country, earth is big. They want to restrict Visa during the Covid crisis, who are you to ask them to change what they want ? They need only nurses for the moment, they want to take care of their people, australian or migrant people, and they are right, all countries are restricting their travel or visa.
> 
> Whats the point of spiting on a country where you dont belong ? they dont owe you nothing, and you seem to bring nothing good to this country. I really hope that the kind of person like will never get PR or invitation to Australia or any other country, you give a bad reputation to honest migrant, and you look a non correct person.


I am very sorry to say that your worthless words have left nothing to answer but shown your lack of personality.
I think speaking in this way is disrespect to people in this forum and immigration community.
All the best.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Sunpreet said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> > More than 4000+ will be wasted under GTI.
> ...


 Government made it looks terrible. Those temporary residents should have given clear PR pathway. They come here, pay tuition fees, clear English tests, find employment, spend a lot than a normal Australia citizens, buy home without social benefits and etc. Most of these temporary residents have strong family connection in Australia so they choose to come here to study. They clearly not a burden to a welfare.

I hope whoever got out from the system due to expiry of Australia certificates, eoi expiry and so forth will find way better opportunity somewhere.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

In as much as I can relate to applicants frustration with level of transparency from DHA and all afterall they have spent so much trying to get the required points.. One should always have it at the back of their minds that Visa approval/Grant is a privilege and not a right. Again immigration is all about demand and supply as some have rightly pointed out and when you have too many over qualified candidates in the stream issues like this surface.. Just 2 years ago 75points could easily get 189 invitation.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

We have the right to know. I am not begging these people to hand me over the visa. I just want to know what is happening so that we can plan a head. How hard is it to let us know? In these past 2 years they are fumbling to even predict and decide accurately which is causing pain. I repeat again, we have all the right to know. If a migration planning level is set then its their duty to abide by it.


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> We have the right to know. I am not begging these people to hand me over the visa. I just want to know what is happening so that we can plan a head. How hard is it to let us know? In these past 2 years they are fumbling to even predict and decide accurately which is causing pain. I repeat again, we have all the right to know. If a migration planning level is set then its their duty to abide by it.


I second this. 
While I totally agree that it is the prerogative of the DHA to invite whoever and how many they want, there should be a level of fairness in adhering to the policies set and in communicating to the large pool of candidates - who for even to lodge a valid EOI would have to spend a lot of time and money - like so many here has given PTE multiple times just to increase their chances while expecting an invite before the EOI gets expired due to validity, age etc.

There is certainly a lack of clarity and clear picture on the future of 189 and to be frank it is all but looking like a dark tunnel. I sincerely hope that the goal of the 189 skilled independent stream achieves its purpose and some sort of sanctity be restored in July.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

item-ax said:


> i dont think you are in good faith, you are defending something because you think they owe you, only because you live in australia. If you like defending peoples who like to write rude words and are disrespectfull, this is your point of you. There is so many others who are complaining about the situation, but they are doing it in a polite way. But maybe this is lake of education for some persons. Have a good day.


Just a heads up, defending the system or trying to be as much in love with the government won't give you any advantage for PR or extra points. Nobody from gov is looking in to this forum to see who is talking bad or good...we are all in the same boat here.

This is not a dictatorship regime here to have people jailed or banned for "rude" words, system can be changed and people have right to complain if it's obviously unfair as Australian visa system is. What I see around the country and on forums is that people are scared to admit things, everyone is acting super happy and content but when you ask them and dig deep...you see their disappointment. 

So rather than looking in to Australian immigration as a privilege and as some kind of present from the government, try to look at it as a business deal...they need you to make them money and bring free skills they haven't spent a dollar on it...and you need them to give you residence in a stable and nice country to live. 

They are not doing this from humanitarian reasons for sure, you are literally backing up their economy...so start acting with some dignity about it, they need you as much as you need them.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

How can we get this people to be transparent about things?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> How can we get this people to be transparent about things?


Become the minister for immigration of Australia 

Cheers


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hard truth! 

I guess people who already have PR or citizenship and who were migrants just like us a few years back, don't give a **** about our feelings and torture. 

Human nature!


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> Hard truth!
> 
> I guess people who already have PR or citizenship and who were migrants just like us a few years back, don't give a **** about our feelings and torture.
> 
> Human nature!


What are you looking for? Sympathy? Come on man, i can see your posts. Dont get disheartened so much. Australia PR is not the end of the world. It doesnt matter how much we complain, at the end its their choice whom they invite, why they invite them.

I am in same boat as you, will lose my age points in October, and then i dont see any realistic chance of invitation. But there is nothing i can do about it.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't want bloody sympathy man!
But i don't like when people throw their ****ty sarcasm at me.
I am not begging for invitation. All i am asking is for transparency.
If you don't like my post then don't respond. 
I am talking to people who can help not the one's who prove that they are intellectually superior.
So don't throw your sarcasm at me.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> I don't want bloody sympathy man!
> But i don't like when people throw their ****ty sarcasm at me.
> I am not begging for invitation. All i am asking is for transparency.
> If you don't like my post then don't respond.
> ...


Then stop whining about PR if you are not looking for whatever you want to pretend. There was never the condition like this which world has faced. Covid has brought some unprecedented situations. No one cares about the transparency which you are looking so much for whatever piece of mind you want from it. Grow up and don't try to find sarcasm when there isn't one.


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

Look man! I am not whining. As i said, if you don't like my post then don't respond. There was sarcasm and that's why i responded. I am looking for help. If you think its whining then don't respond to my post. I don't want you to reply at all. Hope you understand


----------



## ASHISHDSILVA91 (Jul 25, 2018)

I am sorry guys. If you guys don't like me posts, i will stop. I am just here asking for help (Its not fair, and sometimes we need to stand up for ourselves). Anyways, it hurts when people don't care. Good bye!


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ASHISHDSILVA91 said:


> I don't want bloody sympathy man!
> But i don't like when people throw their ****ty sarcasm at me.
> I am not begging for invitation. All i am asking is for transparency.
> If you don't like my post then don't respond.
> ...


Bro we can understand- But life is not fair and govt doesnt give a ****- sooner you understand less frustrated you will be. You play by this rule or you don't. 

Govt doesnt own anybody for any transparency this is what it is....

you suck up this and stay in the game or leave the game. 

all upto you. No point talking about all this


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

I can see Australia going the same path as the UK in terms of it's migration policies.

Until about 15 years ago, anyone on student visa, work permit in the UK had an easy path through HSMP (which later became Tier-1) visa, which is nothing but Permanent Residency. A PR holder had a Citizenship path after 6 years. 

This slowly changed to include highly talented occupations around a decade ago, making it very difficult for most of them to plan their migration. Every student or a work permit holder became a "temporary resident" and had no clear path to become a PR.

This is what's exactly being played out here too and the writing is on the wall. Migration policy is not here to stay permanently and will change it's policies. An intended migrant is neither a resident, nor citizen. So Govt or DHA will not deem it necessary to be transparent.

Be patient and play your cards. If it doesn't favour you, please have alternate plans, for your own good. 

All the Best..!!


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> I can see Australia going the same path as the UK in terms of it's migration policies.
> 
> Until about 15 years ago, anyone on student visa, work permit in the UK had an easy path through HSMP (which later became Tier-1) visa, which is nothing but Permanent Residency. A PR holder had a Citizenship path after 6 years.
> 
> ...


 We agree. It is proved that Australia already transitioning from permanent to temporary visa option. You easily can see a lot of 491 visa places. They are all temporary places in that 160k. It's better for everyone to find alternatives like fugitive says.


----------



## dybydx (Jul 23, 2019)

Many people still misunderstand at some points.

DHA doesn't promise any international students or PY, NAATI takers to give them a PR after they cleared of these.

Also, these policies can be changed according to the current situation at that time, don't your immigration/education agent tell you that before you came here?

So, blaming DHA/government about this thing is quite not valid, but this is just IMO. I cannot force anyone to follow myself.

That's why I don't take PY, NAATI because it's expensive and useless and does not improve my employable in my area.

Eventually, with Student Visa, they expect students to finish their study here and go back home. While the 485, they already told in their website that they expect applicants to obtain "short-term" experience here before come home.

Especially with this situation, please try to think positive, your guys still lucky that you don't lose a job, still have income. While many of them (including plenty of international students here) don't even land any jobs or lose a job. 

You know, applying for a job here with TR is pretty challenging. It is about political as well that they mostly consider "whites" European first. I suffer the same.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

dybydx said:


> Many people still misunderstand at some points.
> 
> DHA doesn't promise any international students or PY, NAATI takers to give them a PR after they cleared of these.
> 
> ...


 Your viewpoint is correct as well.


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Guys

I can understand the frustrations most of the members and applicants have. I am in a similar position with 90(189) and 95(NSW) points software engineer and DOE of 28/02/2020. I raised my points from 85 in Feb by giving NAATI which i was initially meant to give in November but postponed it cause i went on a holiday...had i given it then would have easily been invited in the March round. And my current visa is expiring on 24th october this year.

Nevertheless, i have made my peace with it. All i would say is given the cut they made on 189 this year, increase in the processing time of 189 while decreasing the times for other visas, introduction of new visas..its quite evident 189 is not a concern at all for australian government. Their intentions are clear. They want to promote temporary visas or want states to sponsor since they already know state having their own conditions which will filter out a lot of candidates. !89 i am pretty sure they kinda want to keep it as an illusion of a chance at PR to attract students to come and study here or either in crises like corona have the liberty to invite professions in high demand (like health professionals nowadays). hence, i would say you should not be surprised at all by what is happening now. Its been evident they are gonna do this since last year. 

For my brothers and sisters in IT, i would say you have so much opportunities. We don't really need Australian PR to excel. I already regret spending so much money and time here in my masters in computer science when i could have easily been pursuing my career, which fortunately now i am at a very good global company. However, i still wish all of us best of luck and hope things turn around for the best.

Cheers


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Till peter dutton is the Minister for Home Affairs things will not improve. I have been in the system since 2015 and have been watching it get more and more murky every year. I foresaw this and prioritized my Plan B and moved to Canada. Also, don't think Aus will go the UK route as land area, population, geo- political factors are completely different. My 2 cents, Aus will maintain this situation till June 2022 and will be completely on its knees by then, they'll realize they need permanent migrants to revive their economy and it'll start raining invites and grants post that.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

bhanish said:


> Till peter dutton is the Minister for Home Affairs things will not improve. I have been in the system since 2015 and have been watching it get more and more murky every year. I foresaw this and prioritized my Plan B and moved to Canada. Also, don't think Aus will go the UK route as land area, population, geo- political factors are completely different. My 2 cents, Aus will maintain this situation till June 2022 and will be completely on its knees by then, they'll realize they need permanent migrants to revive their economy and it'll start raining invites and grants post that.


 That's interestingly true. Coleman came to immigration department and gave away 22920 invitations in 2018/19 compared to 15600 during Dutton regime in 2017/18. Many thousands got lucky during Coleman era, but unfortunately his department was overshadowed by Dutton forcing Coleman to withdraw his position and job.


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

I think big issue is that the system has gotten so complicated now, with all these pathways and visa options...and they all meet again at the doorstep to PR where they try to select among all these categories that in reality can't be compared fairly.

Big difference between Australia and other countries is using PR as a bait for students, 32 billion dollars industry that doesn't need a single machine or industrial capacity to operate. Universities are run as big companies, investing in real estate and shares all fueled by foreign students.

Also they need foreign money to buy properties and finance another big industry, residential developers and council incomes.

So in essence, Australia doesn't need special talents or skills...they need you to bring money in or work for a lower wage to make more profits for business owners. Hence this fake competition where you try to score PTE or NAATI which have zero value to your employment, it's just there to form some kind of competition.

Really, there isn't much more to it. Don't try to blame it on yourself, it's not about you or your skills...it's a lottery. They don't care if you worked on developing AMG Mercedes F1 Engine or in Tata factory assembling vans...you're all same in the eyes of the system.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> I think big issue is that the system has gotten so complicated now, with all these pathways and visa options...and they all meet again at the doorstep to PR where they try to select among all these categories that in reality can't be compared fairly.
> 
> Big difference between Australia and other countries is using PR as a bait for students, 32 billion dollars industry that doesn't need a single machine or industrial capacity to operate. Universities are run as big companies, investing in real estate and shares all fueled by foreign students.
> 
> ...


 Significant % of economy is run by foreign remittance.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

It's time to open a new thread '189 Invitations: July 2020'. Perhaps June would be pointless.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

This thread is becoming more of a punching bag, with people having Nose like Pinnochio!!!! Everyone gets hurt so easily!! You need to appreciate opinion of other people as well!!! If someone doesnt thinks the way like you do, they have full authority to do it. There is not point getting upset with them. Relax, this is something which no one is prepared. COVID is pandemic, with so many unprecedented conditions. Earlier, if something like Cyclone or Tsunami used to happen, then it was limited to that area only, but this is Global. No one predicted or was prepared for this. If you are having a Job, safe with your family please appreciate yourself and stop complaining.


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

Where is the June thread? I already decided to take the plan B but still wanted to be up-to-date. Also, I will get the best out of the waiting time, instead of complaining about what cannot be changed. It might be a great chance to try something new! Until then stay safe guys! Cheers!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ICT business analyst said:


> Where is the June thread? I already decided to take the plan B but still wanted to be up-to-date. Also, I will get the best out of the waiting time, instead of complaining about what cannot be changed. It might be a great chance to try something new! Until then stay safe guys! Cheers!


What is your plan B? Canada? Just curious.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> This thread is becoming more of a punching bag, with people having Nose like Pinnochio!!!! Everyone gets hurt so easily!! You need to appreciate opinion of other people as well!!! If someone doesnt thinks the way like you do, they have full authority to do it. There is not point getting upset with them. Relax, this is something which no one is prepared. COVID is pandemic, with so many unprecedented conditions. Earlier, if something like Cyclone or Tsunami used to happen, then it was limited to that area only, but this is Global. No one predicted or was prepared for this. If you are having a Job, safe with your family please appreciate yourself and stop complaining.


I'm with you mate. We come to the forum looking for information, and all you get is an echo chamber of opinions. No point contemplating the what if scenarios, as the process has got very unpredictable now. All we can do is wait, or move on.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ICT business analyst said:


> Where is the June thread? I already decided to take the plan B but still wanted to be up-to-date. Also, I will get the best out of the waiting time, instead of complaining about what cannot be changed. It might be a great chance to try something new! Until then stay safe guys! Cheers!


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1500774-189-invitations-june-2020-a-4.html


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

Just a query, My Skill assessment for Civil engineering was invalid on 28th march 2020 as it was already 3 years and Now I do have a new duplicate letter with same EA Id. Now, Do I need to update in EOI, and if I update will my DOE change?

Thanks


----------



## wolverine09 (Sep 12, 2019)

JivanLife said:


> Just a query, My Skill assessment for Civil engineering was invalid on 28th march 2020 as it was already 3 years and Now I do have a new duplicate letter with same EA Id. Now, Do I need to update in EOI, and if I update will my DOE change?
> 
> Thanks


Should be fine as long as your point does not change if you update your EOI


----------



## JivanLife (Sep 22, 2019)

wolverine09 said:


> Should be fine as long as your point does not change if you update your EOI


Thanks mate, While I update I need to update only the new date right?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

JivanLife said:


> Thanks mate, While I update I need to update only the new date right?


Yes, you should update the date of assessment as per the new letter, other criteria like assessment reference number will remain the same. Updating this would not change your date of effect so you are safe to do so.


----------



## AussieDJ (May 30, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> There might be a big round coming. Least would be 1000 and highest would be 2000. All the best everyone.


Hi Suren,

Could you re share this screen shot, b/c the uploaded one is not clear.

Thanks.


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Any invites today?


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, this is probably not the right thread to ask this question (please direct me to the right one is anyone knows)
My friend has studied MCA from one of the reputed university in India and is currently here on student visa. Just wandering is it possible get the skill assessment for his MCA? 
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> Hi everyone, this is probably not the right thread to ask this question (please direct me to the right one is anyone knows)
> My friend has studied MCA from one of the reputed university in India and is currently here on student visa. Just wandering is it possible get the skill assessment for his MCA?
> TIA
> 
> ...


Give the Anzsco code and experience details 

Cheers


----------

